# "Only Old People Knit!?""



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

I had brought my daughters hat to work this weekend, because I was almost finished with it. While working on it a girl in her early 30's said, " You knit? Knitting is for old people!" I am only 46. However, after looking at the hat I was making my daughter she stated she wanted one. I told her I already have a list of projects that I need to start and maybe in the future I would make her one. Of course, I informed her that people of all ages knit and that I do it to relax, so that I will not hurt people! Can you believe someone said that to me?


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

I'M SURE!!!!!


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

I have a friend who'd like to knit, but doesn't because her husband says it makes her look old. Go figure. I've been knitting since I was a kid. We took it in one section of home ec. guess I'm dating myself, but I love it. Not to worry; some people just don't get it.


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

I've been knitting forever, and I've also been cross stitching for at least 17 years, I remember one time back in the UK I was at hospital for an appointment and while I waited to see the Doctor I was stitching my sister's Christmas present and sitting opposite me was a couple of young girls and one said to the other "my grandma does that", some people just don't understand us crafters


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

sandy, yes i can believe it. therefore i make sure to knit in public. i am 36 and have also been told that knitting is for old ladies. i would have said to her, gee i don't know i'm pretty old(note my sarcasm) i might not be able to remember to knit you one. lol. :lol:


----------



## nbaker (Jan 30, 2011)

If only old people knit - when did they learn how. We all know it doesn't happen magically. It takes time and lots of practice to be comfortable knitting in public. Old people have to learn when they are younger. NB


----------



## kaylink (Apr 9, 2011)

Well I can tell you that young people knit too. Im only 23 years old and I just learned to knit. I love it. I have a few friends who also knit. It is cheaper and more fun to knit my own stuff then buy it in the store.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

I taught my neice Ashley how to knit when she was 11 or 12 & now she is 15.


----------



## tea4two (Oct 20, 2011)

Not true. I just taught my 8 year old niece to knit and I'm going to begin a class for 6 younsters at church who have watched me knit. There has to be someone who will inherit our "yarn stashes."


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I,too, take knitting with me wherever I go. One day while I was in the waiting room at my doctor's office, a little girl looked at me and then said to her mother, "Mommy that lady shouldn't be doing knitting. She doesn't have gray hair and she has to sit in a rocking chair". I cracked up


----------



## lovie219 (Oct 2, 2011)

I've been knitting since i was 15 and crocheting since i was 9 and i am now 34. But anyway a few of my friends call me old cause i mentioned that i knit. I enjoy it lots ;o)and really could care less what my friends say lol!


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

When I was in high school I knit between classes, at spare periods and over the lunch break. Yes, I was addicted even then. I was mortified when I heard a rumour going around that I was pregnant but it was only September and I realized that by Spring they would know I just loved to knit.


----------



## nikalnitter (Oct 26, 2011)

I knitted my first sweater while riding the school bus. It was and hour route and I was 12.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

Sheese, how rude! I taught myself to knit when I was 16.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

kaylink said:


> Well I can tell you that young people knit too. Im only 23 years old and I just learned to knit. I love it. I have a few friends who also knit. It is cheaper and more fun to knit my own stuff then buy it in the store.


You go girl! My twin sons are 25 and even though they don't knit they love the stuff I make for them.


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

Obviously tact and diplomacy were not taught to this young lady, I was taught to knit in my late teens, and have knit ever since.........!!! Must have been old before my time.


----------



## Jenny.Wren (Nov 28, 2011)

People are so ill informed. Those who critisize knitting are just jealous because they can't do it. I learned at a very young age and have enjoyed it ever since.
With all of the new patterns and techniques and yarns available, there will always be something new and exciting to make for myself or for someone who would appreciate it.

Just keep laughing.


----------



## Airy Fairy (Aug 2, 2011)

Every hobby has its critics. I say enjoy what you do with a smile on your face..that'll keep them wondering what secret of happiness you have! Enjoy, there may be a day when you can't do the things you really want to ddo.


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

I have heard that from people also. I learned to crochet when I was 8 and I taught myself to knit in my early 20s when I was pregnant. I learned to make baby clothes. I knitting everywhere I went. I taught my neice as she was going off to college. She told me there were lots of girls in school that were knitting presents for everyone. I sent her a box full of yarn to her at her college. She was so happy! She told me she knitted everyone hats and scarves. She went to school at Bloomington Indiana where it is really cold.


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

In that case I'm happy to be classed as old. At least at the end of the day I can see what I've achieved and have gifts to show for it. What do these people who aren't crafty have to show for their time? Do they just sit in front of the idiot box and do nothing? I'm sorry but I just can't sit and do nothing


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

I love the company.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

I am 57, have knit since I was 29, and IF I am old, I am privileged to be here. I have survived 3 brain surgeries and my neurosurgeons tell me to keep knitting - good for brain health! Thank you, Lord!


----------



## leighanne1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

What a jerk! And then the nerve!


----------



## DOROTHY69 (Mar 20, 2011)

Not many of us knitters left now. The young ones dont seem to be that interested in learning our old habits........ Sad..... But i guess easier to buy than do....................


----------



## DOROTHY69 (Mar 20, 2011)

Keep knitting . Good one. Good therapy for anyone. Nerves depression etc. I hope you have good health from now on


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

My girlfriend is only 30 and she looks about 20 but she knits and she is a really neat knitter. I take my knitting everywhere I go. I do it on the train, while waiting for the doctor, in a waiting room for an appointment with a finance guru but noone has said I look old, I don't look my age so they can try to guess my age, it has nothing to do with age.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

There *are* plenty of us old folk who knit, but we mostly all started when we were young... That young lady, and those like her aren't in tune with the times. There has been a huge resurgence in knitting in the recent past. Since I take knitting with me everywhere, I know how many, many youngsters are interested in learning. I eget much better treatment from my dentist because his wife knits and he admores what I do. I *know* from personal experience that knitting is good for my body and soul - so - I will carry my knitting everywhere as a badge of honor and testimony to my "advanced" years. If anyonewere to make such a remark to me - I would just cock my head, look at them and state quietly, "Well, it does take a great deal of skill and intelligence... maybe you aren't ready yet"


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

I read a book a very long time ago called "Pulling Your Own Strings" and in part it said that you should not let anyone get away with saying something hurtful to you. You should call them on it at that moment or they will continue to say things to people that are hurtful. To this person I would have said - Were you trying to hurt my feelings or did you just not think about what you said before you said it? That way it let's them know that was a common remark and if they care, perhaps they will think first before they open their mouth next time.


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

MY dh said that to me once. He said that knitting is such and old lady thing to do and he hated that I knit. I informed him that women don't just wake up one day at the age of 80 and decide to knit.


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

ditto!


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

how sad for your work colleague to have this attitude I have been teaching the little girl next door to make cards and now her mother a trendy thirty year old has asked me to teach her to knit and we now enjoy a wednesday evening knitting and chatting


----------



## lindakaren (Apr 22, 2011)

Been knitting since I was 16 along with my friends. Offer to teach her to knit!


----------



## Wincealot (Sep 2, 2011)

My newest New Year Resolution is to pay no attention to idiots uttering, inappropriate and unkind remarks. I've ceased knitting in public or waiting rooms because it seems to give birth to such remarks. It is also possible that many people stop thinking after twenty.


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

I started when I was about 16. Still going strong and learning new crafts every day
Best wishes


----------



## pegged (Sep 5, 2011)

I have finally become the "old lady who knits" but I started when I was 7
Yes, I can believe she said that, some people just let anything fall out of their mouth these days. What I can't believe is she will ever get a hat from you!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Dear Wincealot don't let these nasty minded people stop you doing what you love. Just come back with a remark that will stop them in their tracks. If someone said that to me I would suggest that they try to knit and see if they can do it.


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Some people are so thoughtless and rude!! I also take my knitting where ever I go. My granddaughter, Abby, 9 years old, is knitting a scarf. I'm proud of her too.


----------



## Wendy Kelly (May 23, 2011)

You can tell her the old people she is referring to, now include my 8 and 9 year old Granddaughters who love to knit and caught on really quickly.


----------



## libellule (May 3, 2011)

The other day while waiting at the hospital, I was knitting and two older man came to sit close to me and they were smilling at me. One of them told me that I was remember him of his mom and grandma who use to knit and that he love to sit by hers to watch her knitting and the other man to me it had the same souvenir looking at me knitting. Nice.


----------



## MNJules (Oct 5, 2011)

My grandson (16 years old) asked me how to crochet. I taught him the chain and how to make a pothold. The next thing he said, what is this magic circle, so I showed him how this was done. Now he creates his own projects with NO PATTERN! Such as: Kangaroo, Bears, Fox, Russian hat, and more. And his friends are placing orders. And you would never visualize him doing this. He is a skateboarder, and plays Lacrosse.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Here in the uk knitting is coming back big time , you can go in to pub,s, railway station,s even in the middle of the big cities and see people of all ages knitting.
You go for it girl never mind about what people think.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I feel like I have knit and crochet my whole life. When I ask my daughters who are 26 and 36 if I can teach them they roll their eyes. I would think that they would have learned by osmosis by now. I have suggested it as a form of stress relief for the older one as she has been having some pain issues. My 10 year old granddaughter is getting hooks yarn and some lessons for Christmas this year.


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

Well if we are old cause we knit....we'll get the last laugh when we outlive them all cause we have a healthy hobby that lets us relax!
( gonna be 46 in a few weeks )
DEW


----------



## kksunshine (Oct 29, 2011)

I had a date recently and when he saw my knitting basket said "You knit?...You are not that old...Only old people knit" . It caught up with him though, because that night someone thought he was my dad I am 49 he is 54. I got a good laugh out of that one!


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

I knitted my first sweater when I was 19 and working the switchboard at college. Quiet nights, only occasional calls, lots of knitting time. People thought I was nuts then, but I didn't mind. I was actually knitting before it became "COOL" again. The other day I had a co worker tell me that She doesn't have TIME TO KNIT BECAUSE SHE HAS MORE IMPORTANT THINGS TO DO. To me, giving my nephew a warm hat and scarf for Christmas and prayer shawls to people I care about IS important. Knit on, Don't forget to get your daily FIBER.


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

libellule said:


> The other day while waiting at the hospital, I was knitting and two older man came to sit close to me and they were smilling at me. One of them told me that I was remember him of his mom and grandma who use to knit and that he love to sit by hers to watch her knitting and the other man to me it had the same souvenir looking at me knitting. Nice.


I LOVE knitting in public for this reason. I was once sitting on the boardwalk watching the tide come in and knitting a baby blanket. A sweet older woman came up to me, started a conversation about how she knitted for all of her grandchildren and children, and we had a wonderful conversation. It is a great ice breaker.


----------



## judithh (Apr 16, 2011)

And I worry that I will get too old to knit - possibly with dementia or arthritic hands. Doing all the knitting I can before that happens (LOL). I also think that things like knitting go through phases of popularity. Here, in the U.S. knitting has become the in thing to do in the past few years. I can remember it being unusual to see someone knitting in public. But not now. For most of my life, I knitted alone and it never occurred to me to join a group or knit with others. Now, that is one my greatest pleasures - talking about knitting with others and relaxing with my knitting group.


----------



## MBahre (Apr 18, 2011)

sometimes I put a picture on facebook of what I have done I have a person who is married to a son of my first cousin, I really don't know this person have met maybe once or twice, she keeps asking me to knit something for her, I keep telling her maybe she should learn how to knit, that to have to knit is not fun, I told her I would teach her and if she wanted to check out what I have here knitted I would be happy to sell her something


----------



## trishb (May 28, 2011)

I can't recall anyone making a comment about my age while knitting. Most people, young and old, just come and look what I'm doing and compliment me. I learned at about 8 years old and now my granddaughter is the same age, I will teach her when I next visit her in England. I am excited at the thought!
And just to add, when I was young my father used to knit dishcloths for relaxation. Did he have white hair and sit in a rocking chair??


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

There are a lot of ignorant people out there who will never have the satisfaction of saying "I made this myself"


----------



## GQR999 (Aug 13, 2011)

I've heard a number of comments like that myself, especially along the lines of "my mother used to do that," etc. It's obviously untrue that only old people knit or crochet or tat because we all learned when we were quite young! But people will say dumb things. I try to just shrug it off.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

sandy127 said:


> I had brought my daughters hat to work this weekend, because I was almost finished with it. While working on it a girl in her early 30's said, " You knit? Knitting is for old people!" I am only 46. However, after looking at the hat I was making my daughter she stated she wanted one. I told her I already have a list of projects that I need to start and maybe in the future I would make her one. Of course, I informed her that people of all ages knit and that I do it to relax, so that I will not hurt people! Can you believe someone said that to me?


I always advocate that it should be taught in the schools - grammar and high school - as an extra-curricular. Great, productive thing for the young to do. Years ago, the young college and post-college people were knitting. Many of the fashions are for the young. Better to be sitting around with friends knitting and being productive than just sitting around. It takes a long time to get good at it. I wish I had begun younger when I had time to learn all the involved things in knitting! :lol: Any of the crafts should be encouraged because it is a way to save money and the feeling of creating gives great confidence. Confidence is very empowering.


----------



## sparky60 (Feb 9, 2011)

kaylink said:


> Well I can tell you that young people knit too. Im only 23 years old and I just learned to knit. I love it. I have a few friends who also knit. It is cheaper and more fun to knit my own stuff then buy it in the store.


Good for you! Wish I could get my adult daughters interested in knitting. It's one thing that ties me to my mother and my grandmother, both whom have passed away. I love doing something that I remember them doing and making pretty things in the process. It's a wonderful craft for all the reasons people have been stating previously.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Insensitive!!!


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

I started knitting when I was 9 years old and my Dad taught me because my Mum was busy knitting school sweaters. My Dad taught me until it came to using a cable needle he said 2 needles were enough for him. I love knitting and the things I knit are far better quality than the ones you buy. I am 65 now and have finished 2 out of 3 cardigans for a friends grandaughters and I have one more to knit for another friends baby. Knitting keeps my hand supple and i love it. xx


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

judithh said:


> And I worry that I will get too old to knit - possibly with dementia or arthritic hands. Doing all the knitting I can before that happens (LOL). I also think that things like knitting go through phases of popularity. Here, in the U.S. knitting has become the in thing to do in the past few years. I can remember it being unusual to see someone knitting in public. But not now. For most of my life, I knitted alone and it never occurred to me to join a group or knit with others. Now, that is one my greatest pleasures - talking about knitting with others and relaxing with my knitting group.


I agree on this. I am wondering how long I will be able to knit (getting old) and it bothers me to think that I may not be able to do so some time. If that's true, the window is very small if one doesn't start until they get old and gray!

In my family, I and my family are still using things that were made years ago! The moral - "Start young and learn."


----------



## rhbarry (Aug 4, 2011)

yes.. people can make the most _____ statements (fill in your own word). Sometimes you wonder if their brains are attached to their mouths?? I have been knitting, crocheting, sewing, cooking (all the domestic crafts) since I was.... 8 years old (don't remember exactly when I started?)Will be 50 in a few weeks... (scary, don't feel that "old") 
I spent a lot of time with one of my grandmothers' and she always had something on the go and felt I shouldn't have "idle" hands. I have many memories of spending evenings making things with her. She had a chest of drawers that she always said "when its empty maybe I'll stop doing all this handwork"... funny thing ... it never got empty. Kind of like the loaves and fishes (if you know any Bible stories). People were always giving her yarn or she would go to the thrift shop and find some yarn (or sweaters that she would rip to make something new). She made me a crocheted Barbie "evening gown" and cape out of crochet thread, no pattern, just sized and shaped by the doll. My friend saw it and wanted one. I asked Grandma to make one for the friends' birthday (which was the next day, if I remember correctly) I sat there and watched her till it was finished. Just in case she forgot or needed help. She just did all this, it seemed, without even thinking about it. It just got done.
My kids' friends come over and pretty soon they will all have slippers because they watch me and say "I like those.. will you make me a pair?" No comments about it being for old ladies... My DH says nothing about it being for old people because he has worn nothing but homemade wool socks for as long as I've known him (1985). His grandmother showed me how to make socks.
Well, I kind of went on and on here but you get my point. Thanks for listening


----------



## victa (Oct 7, 2011)

take it as a backhanded compliment: she obviously meant that she didn't think you are old enough to spend your time knitting!!


----------



## knittingpagan (Aug 15, 2011)

i'm 35 almost 36 i've been knitting for 12 yrs or so and i've been getting the whole only grandma's knit comments for years. I laugh and tell them i'm just practicing for my retirement. I want to make sure that i'm really good for when i have grand children. In the mean time i knit for all the small kids in my large family and their parents love the hats and mittens and socks i make for them. i see the items being held on to to pass to second and third kids in those households. its nice to be thought of as competant enough to be compared to someone who has been knitting long enough to be called old


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

anne of green gables said:
 

> I have a friend who'd like to knit, but doesn't because her husband says it makes her look old. Go figure. I've been knitting since I was a kid. We took it in one section of home ec. guess I'm dating myself, but I love it. Not to worry; some people just don't get it.


Maybe your friend should tell her DH about Vanna White,
Deborah Norville and Julia Roberts to mention a few.


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

I started knitting at about 9 years of age. My brownie troop had a projct to do. 
I needed some help my 15 year old sister, but I already knw how to knit at that age.
Yes, it is a misconception. But now when they talk on tv aout some of the stars that knit, my husband thinks that is something, that people besides me and my sister knit and crochet these day.
Judy


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Taught as a child by grandmother and mother. It's not only a hobby but is therapeutic! It keeps the fingers nimble and sharpens the mind! Yes people drop hints that it's for "older women" but who else would have the patience to teach the young! I take knitting
or crocheting with me to every car show and many of the women say they should get back into it and they do! I love it when I get a
call from a few ladies or get to see finished projects.


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

I was packed like a sardine in the subway heading toward downtown Boston a couple of weeks ago and standing next to me was a sweet young college girl standing next to me knitting away!!!!! We had a nice conversation. One of my daughters learned to knit in 3rd grade...her teacher (a nun) let her knit while in school. Hmmmmm........


----------



## SharonK1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Maybe you planted a seed and one day soon she'll take a class or ask you for knitting lessons! KUTGW


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

sandy127 said:


> I had brought my daughters hat to work this weekend, because I was almost finished with it. While working on it a girl in her early 30's said, " You knit? Knitting is for old people!" I am only 46. However, after looking at the hat I was making my daughter she stated she wanted one. I told her I already have a list of projects that I need to start and maybe in the future I would make her one. Of course, I informed her that people of all ages knit and that I do it to relax, so that I will not hurt people! Can you believe someone said that to me?


Oh what a foolish child she is! I started knitting in high school - my first big project was a sweater for my boyfriend (yes, the curse came true and we broke up a few months later - I really missed that sweater!). Now I teach at a university and just promised one of my students (age 21) that I'd teach her to knit over the winter break. :thumbup: I ride the bus to work and enjoy the trip partly because one of my "bus buddies" is a young grad student and we both knit while we visit about all sorts of things, including knitting and sharing patterns. I think it's both sad and sadly amusing the way some people look for things to criticize or dismiss - while others can see those same things as exciting and interesting with the potential to enrich their lives. (Guess that's a wordy way of saying some folks have closed minds and look for ways to keep them closed - like your co-worker - while others are open to new interests and experiences and their lives are happier and richer for it)

I certainly would not offer to knit anything for this young woman, though if she asks again I'd probably smile sweetly and say I'd teach her to knit if she really wants one.


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

I learned to knit when I was 9! It seemed like I was the ONLY one knitting when in college but many girls there wanted to learn to do it. I knitted for friends, then children and now grandchildren although I spend most of my knitting time for charity. There is no OLD in any knitter's vocabulary. You are as old as you feel (some day's much older than others) but knitting always relaxes me and allows me to feel I can still contribute. Nanette


----------



## EileenED (Aug 19, 2011)

Good for you people can be so rude sometimes,someone said to me "havent you got anything better to do" cheeky bugger


----------



## EileenED (Aug 19, 2011)

Good for you people can be so rude sometimes,someone said to me "havent you got anything better to do" cheeky bugger


----------



## Mjm3 (Nov 29, 2011)

I am glad to see younger people knitting and in public. Some tend to associate knitting with "old ladies" because that was the time in life when people had time to sit and knit. My HS guidance counselor made beautiful sweaters for his wife, daughter and sons. He has won many top awards at the county fair and when I had a problem with my knitting I asked him. The last time I knew he was still knitting and he is in his early 90's. Men knit too.


----------



## sharmon10 (Sep 4, 2011)

My daughter taught this 60 year old mom how to knit. She also has a knitting club that several 7th and 8th grade students, young men and women participate in as well. I am so glad age is not a barrier to learning young or not so young.


----------



## victa (Oct 7, 2011)

i learned to knit when i was 5yrs old. when i was 6 i spent considerable time in the royal children's hospital in Melbourne, and was surprised to see a Greek boy called Nick knitting in the same ward. he was about 8 or 9, i spose. i wonder if he still does? that was a LONG time ago


----------



## Heather Holtslander (Nov 24, 2011)

I am 45, and I try to remember to take some small project with me wherever I go. Having to wait, expectedly or unexpectedly, is way less stressful when I have something to knit. Knitting is my reward at the end of the day or when I've gotten something big accomplished, so waiting becomes a reward, not a punishment! I hope my happy, calm attitude comes through so that people know that it's not old people who knit, but happy people!


----------



## victa (Oct 7, 2011)

i learned to knit when i was 5yrs old. when i was 6 i spent considerable time in the royal children's hospital in Melbourne, and there was a Greek boy in the same ward who was knitting, much to my amazement. i wonder if he still does?


----------



## thisthat (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm afraid hand crafts will be a lost art before long as the young people today don't seem to want to learn. Tattings is just about gone!!! I have taught my daughters and granddaughters to crochet and knit. Hopefully they will continue. Too old? I taught myself to knit at the age of 5 and haven't quit yet at 75 and don't plan on quitting. Have been making placemats and dish clothes for Christmas presents and also trying to finish up a sleeveless sweater. Seems like it's taking forever to do this one mainly because I misread the directions and have had to rip both the front and the back out and start again. All in the days work! Let's keep on keeping on even in the rocking chairs!!!


----------



## schmack (Apr 3, 2011)

I get that all the time, and I'm 49. I knit because I enjoy it. Taught myself about 4 years ago. I always wanted to learn to knit.


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

My great-nephew, last year, ASKED for a hand-knit pair of socks, which I did for him. This year, he's asked me to teach him to knit, and he's not quite 12! Needless to say, I'm starting his lessons ASAP, to take advantage of his present enthusiasm!


----------



## karen27 (May 9, 2011)

I was knitting at the grand "OLD" age of 6! LOL!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Anneofgreengables, tell your friend life is too short to not learn. If her husband doesn't like it, tough. Knit when he's not around, if it's that be a problem. But learn. 

I learned to crochet so long ago that I can't remember learning. Either my mom or my aunt taught my grandmother. Mom never learned to read a pattern, just learned the basic sts and my aunt would show her how to do the pattern for whatever afghan she wanted to do. She never did anything but afghans and dishcloths. My aunt did baby sweaters, booties and blankets. I learned to knit about 10 years ago. I learned because I wanted to knit socks. Store bought socks crawl down in my shoes. The first thing I knit was a dishcloth, 2nd was 1 baby sock, 3rd was a pair of socks for me. 

DD wanted nothing to do with learning either one until after college. I had crocheted a simple shell st shawl and she wanted one soooo bad. I had planned to make one as a Christmas gift for her. She had a 1 y/o at the time. She decided she wanted a shawl like that bad enough to learn! I sent her to my stash for yarn and hook. By the end of the evening, she had learned enough to start the shawl. She got a new job, new to her car, moved, and took care of the baby, and still had that shawl made in a month! It did take some work on both our parts. She is right handed, but could only master the hook with her left! Both of us are fairly ambidextrious, so I figured it out. And try to tell her how to do something over the phone?! Oh my! But we did it. She still makes baby afgans and is doing fingerless mitts right now. I can't help her if she decides to make a sweater or something shaped, but I'm not sure she will want to, either. And we know enough people that crochet that someone will be able to help her.

Tami


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

farmgirl said:


> MY dh said that to me once. He said that knitting is such and old lady thing to do and he hated that I knit. I informed him that women don't just wake up one day at the age of 80 and decide to knit.


and you're still married to him? what patience and perseverance you must have! :shock:


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Yeah I believe it and my husband is one of them!! I only started knitting again earlier this year after 25 years. Immediately he started calling me granny, 'old' etc - Some of my friends did too. 

I don't care, I just tell them that I may be old but right now I am happy as a clam!!


----------



## Jeannie6 (Apr 7, 2011)

I think I was about 8 years old when I started to knit. My mother was a knitter.

One of my granddaughters tells this story: I think she was in Jr. High. She was learning to knit in school and they were knitting outside in the school yard when a squirrel ran up and made off with her knitting! Must have been hilarious for the kids!


----------



## weaver1510 (Oct 2, 2011)

I, too taught myself to knit when I was a teenager. The kids I take care of afterschool can't wait to get started on "yarn" projects. Many want to learn how to crochet and knit. "So there". Take that.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't remember when I learned to knit, must have been very young it is so long ago.
Children in one room schools were taught to knit, boys and girls during the winters when they couldn't play outside.
My grandaughter took a knitting class, took Jacob age 7or 8 along, he learned to knit and she never caught on. Most types of handwork are learned when we are young, I would have laughed in her face and offered to teach her.
4-H girls take knitting and crocheting lesson, lucky them if they have teachers. I had a class of beginner 4-H'ers come for a crocheting lesson one time. A mother came with a bag of knitting needles. I said this is crocheting. She said, you knit with two of these and crochet with one, don't you?


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

My son-in-law asked me what I was going to do when I retired several years ago. Well, I said, I am going to read, walk, eat, watching old movies on TV, and knit. Oh well, you will be doing nothing then, But when it came to me making washcloths for the bathroom, he loved his. I heard no more comments on the retired granny who would do nothing all day but knit because I had nothing else to do. I was taught by my young mother (in her 20's) to me before I was 10 how to knit and crochet and embroider. Guess I was old then too, but hey, everybody is entitled to their opinion, whether it be good or bad. All I can say is KNIT ON!!! (By the way, this old granny has taught her granddaughter (who was 13 at the time) and my daughter (over 40) and my sister-in-law (?) how to knit. So my Russian grandmother taught Mom and she taught me and so on and so on. Let the craft keep going through the friends and generations be they old, young, male or female.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

I am 32 and have been knitting for quite some time. I get the response "What are you 80?" I usually tell them that I hope I am still knitting at 80, since my great grandma crochet until she was 100. Knitting keeps us young, no matter what age we are!


----------



## karen27 (May 9, 2011)

Has anyone seen the Billy Connelly clip where he is on the Gay O"brian show & Billy has a funny (stab) at knitters? Whenever I"m knitting my DH can"t resist asking me if I"ve enough uncle joes mint balls!


----------



## susandvorak (May 12, 2011)

Oh pooey, that women is living under a rock. My Dad used to knit argyle socks when he and my Mom were first married. Knitting also seems to be popular with young men from what I am seeing in the media.


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> sandy, yes i can believe it. therefore i make sure to knit in public. i am 36 and have also been told that knitting is for old ladies. i would have said to her, gee i don't know i'm pretty old(note my sarcasm) i might not be able to remember to knit you one. lol. :lol:


My sister was aghast when I told her I was taking knitting lessons at the local high school because I always wanted to learn how. She told me it was for old ladies - to which I replied - "They weren't old when they started. Besides it might take me that long to get good at it!" I had no idea how prophetic those words would be! 

I found out that one of my cousins is also a knitter when we both showed up for a baby shower with a knitted gift.

When I knit in public, it's always the children who are most fascinated - boys as well as girls. My 7-year-old son comes over and says "Show me how to do that?"


----------



## karen27 (May 9, 2011)

Jeannie6 said:


> I think I was about 8 years old when I started to knit. My mother was a knitter.
> 
> One of my granddaughters tells this story: I think she was in Jr. High. She was learning to knit in school and they were knitting outside in the school yard when a squirrel ran up and made off with her knitting! Must have been hilarious for the kids!


Aww, how sweet! I bet he made a warm bed with it!


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

I used to take care of a young man starting at age 4 til he was 12. At age 8 he asked me how to show him to knit. He made his mom a scarf and I just about cried when he said he wanted to make another. He is now 16 & doesn't knit but his mom still has the scarf & he is still very proud of it!


maur1011 said:


> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> > sandy, yes i can believe it. therefore i make sure to knit in public. i am 36 and have also been told that knitting is for old ladies. i would have said to her, gee i don't know i'm pretty old(note my sarcasm) i might not be able to remember to knit you one. lol. :lol:
> ...


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

anne of green gables said:


> I have a friend who'd like to knit, but doesn't because her husband says it makes her look old. Go figure. I've been knitting since I was a kid. We took it in one section of home ec. guess I'm dating myself, but I love it. Not to worry; some people just don't get it.


Don't date yourself for too long - you might have to buy yourself an engagement ring!!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Hmmmm, reminds me of my husband's ex -- she refused to diaper the grandchild because "I'm too young to be a grandmother" - and she walked away.

I took the baby, got him all cleaned up and diapered and off he went with mom and dad for his christening.

Oh, and I'm 10 years older than the ex-wife!!

I loved being that little guy's grandmother, albeit, step. He didn't know - and always had a smile for me.

I also LOVE being the old lady who can do things that the young women cannot. <puffing up my chest a bit!>


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

On Thanksgiving, I sat on my daughter's couch knitting with my 10-year old granddaughter and a 17-year old friend. Who says knitting is for old people? The 17-year old knits SO beautifully! She hasn't learned to do cables yet, so the next time she comes over to DD'S house, I'm going to show her. I have no doubt that she'll learn in one short session! Paula


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Knitting at work one day a young man came into the breakroom and didn't say anything, but gave me this patronizing smile like, bless your heart, you are old and knitting....just remember, they will be old one day and they don't have a clue about that now!!! Not that you are old or that I am, but in America we have such a "youth culture"....Youth is wasted on the young! LOL ;-)


----------



## ptswheat (Aug 15, 2011)

I am 45, I was recently knitting in a public place with my daughter (11), she was asked if she was with her grandmother. She corrected the person and they said they thought I was her grandmother because I was knitting. Don't know if it was true or not, but I decided to go with the knitting excuse. lol.


----------



## keeperoftheflame (Aug 2, 2011)

I was knitting when the mechanic at the dealership told me my car was ready. He then said, "I'm not interrupting you in the middle of a row, am I?" I replied that he must know a thing or two about this. He told me his 13 year old daughter taught herself from the web. He said it was kind of funny, because no one else in the family does it. He encouraged her by getting her some "tools of the trade" that she wanted and she stays busy at it.


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> There *are* plenty of us old folk who knit, but we mostly all started when we were young... That young lady, and those like her aren't in tune with the times. There has been a huge resurgence in knitting in the recent past. Since I take knitting with me everywhere, I know how many, many youngsters are interested in learning. I eget much better treatment from my dentist because his wife knits and he admores what I do. I *know* from personal experience that knitting is good for my body and soul - so - I will carry my knitting everywhere as a badge of honor and testimony to my "advanced" years. If anyonewere to make such a remark to me - I would just cock my head, look at them and state quietly, "Well, it does take a great deal of skill and intelligence... maybe you aren't ready yet"


That is priceless! I have to remember that one for next time!


----------



## Smargit (Apr 2, 2011)

There's no accounting for stupidity! Keep knitting and enjoying it. I probably would not knit a hat for her.


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

OMG! Some ppl. are just nuts & as you say, they don't get it! Knitting is not age related. It's a "drug" for all ages! Ha! I have been knitting and crocheting since I was 14. I am now in my 50's and take it with me everywhere. My sons love it when I knit beside them in the family room. They say it relaxes them too! It is such good therapy and wonderful to make things for others at the same time you are relaxing! I think knitting has a new image in the past few years for all ages, but there are always those who have no clue! Ha! - just keep enjoying!


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Marny CA said:


> Hmmmm, reminds me of my husband's ex -- she refused to diaper the grandchild because "I'm too young to be a grandmother" - and she walked away.
> 
> I took the baby, got him all cleaned up and diapered and off he went with mom and dad for his christening.
> 
> ...


Wow. Don't people hear themselves! :shock:


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

In the past the women spun the yarn, and the men did the knitting, that was felted, cut and hand sewed into caps, hats and clothing. Most cultures teach the children to knit or crochet, it was expected for mothers to teach them her skills. Today the young people are so spoiled, everything they want comes in plastic ready to wear and use.
And too many never learn to create or make something themselves.Their electronic toys won't keep them warm but a pair of mittens they could make, would.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Some people are just plain ignorant. I have been knitting since I was about 8, and I have never been embarrassed to knit in public. I worked on an iCord while standing in a long line at an airport in Chicago, and I take a small project with me to college basketball games and knit before the game starts and during halftime. A lady sitting behind me last night got kind of tickled by it and said she's seen some strange things at basketball games and my knitting was a first for her. We got a good chuckle out of it. Knit on!


----------



## dschuhchm (Nov 19, 2011)

I started knitting when I was seven. A friend taught me how to make a scarf for my doll. I'm 79 and have been knitting, off and on, ever since. My former boss, a PhD from Harvard and Oxford, and his wife, were both knitters. I know of Benedictine monks that knit beautiful things. I think knitting as a hobby went out of style for a few years but it is back with a vengance. And the things that knitters can now make are incredibly beautiful.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

I take knitting where ever I go. Nobody has ever said such a thing to me but when I take my granddaughter to dance each week, the girls in her class really show interest in what I do.None of them have ever seen anyone knit.One day a child ask what I was making and when I showed her a half knit sock, she asked did I not have any socks.Now that I think about it I guess the reason I've not been told only old people knit is because I do have gray hair. Guess I fit the stereotype!


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

I take knitting where ever I go. Nobody has ever said such a thing to me but when I take my granddaughter to dance each week, the girls in her class really show interest in what I do.None of them have ever seen anyone knit.One day a child ask what I was making and when I showed her a half knit sock, she asked did I not have any socks.Now that I think about it I guess the reason I've not been told only old people knit is because I do have gray hair. Guess I fit the stereotype!


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

I learned to knit at 5 yrears old, I knit with a group on Tuesday nights at Starbucks and it is divided between seniors and young women. 
My Prayer Shawl group has a 10 year old girl knitting and a man about 80 so knitting does not require age but skill.


----------



## simslyn (Apr 28, 2011)

She needs to see the "Stitch and Bitch" groups of 20-year old girls that are knitting now. Not to mention the yarn-bombing that is going on. Boy, would her eyes be opened!
Lyn in NC


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

a teenager told me that too about 15 years ago. just last year she saw the afghans I made for my grand daughter & asked if she could buy two princesses for her little girls. so I made her beauty & beast & I made 3 dimentional long hair for her little blind sweetheart to touch & braid plus snow white with 7 dwarfs for other little one. I did not put a price but she pleasantly surprised me for my work.


----------



## LesleyMarcus (Nov 22, 2011)

I grew up in Scotland and my DAD showed me how to knit when I was 5 years old! I still remember those pink plastic pins, I have knit ever since (long, long, long time)


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

That is so cute that he encouraged her! Last time I was at the car shop one of the mechanics walked by & said "Typical". I told him that his boss (who is a friend) just asked me if I could knit them all hats & that he wouldn't be getting one now, he just walked away sulking.


keeperoftheflame said:


> I was knitting when the mechanic at the dealership told me my car was ready. He then said, "I'm not interrupting you in the middle of a row, am I?" I replied that he must know a thing or two about this. He told me his 13 year old daughter taught herself from the web. He said it was kind of funny, because no one else in the family does it. He encouraged her by getting her some "tools of the trade" that she wanted and she stays busy at it.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

It is all a mind set. I have been knitting since I was 19. Now I have an 8 year old and 21 year old grandaughters who knit and both love it.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

What a funny thread! When I was a freshman in my college dorm, my jerk of a roommate ran out into the hall and announced (cue the most obnoxious valley girl voice you can imagine), "OMG, she's KNITTING!" like she had discovered me doing something truly distasteful, immoral, or possibly illegal.
Wasn't such a great intro to dorm life. Fortunately, I kept at it and knitting has been one of the joys of my life!


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

People need to realize that knitting is a talent and craft and such a wonderful thing to be able to do!


----------



## SmilingCamel (Oct 21, 2011)

I have been asked if my unmarried daughter is pregnant when people see me knitting - wild, isn't it?!?

I have been knitting since I am 6 or 7 years old and I am a young 58 years old.


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

You are young girl! :wink:


----------



## Crafty Mary (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah right. . . and I suppose beautiful actress, Julia Roberts is old. She knits. :lol: There are many celebrities who knit. Most of them young. And, while we are at it, how about the men who knit. Some of them are not old either. 

I have been knitting since I was 8 years old.


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

Yes, it is cold here now....ice too!  The ice will be gone soon as it it to get into the 40's today.

I learned to knit when I first started teaching. Then stopped knitting much due to lack of time and/or energy! Now that I've retired I'm back at it and JUST LOVE knitting once again! I'm glad I got 'old' so I have time to knit now!

Too bad people don't think before they voice opinions--perhaps she will change her mind since she saw the hat that was being knit and want to knit too! Don't accept rude statements and opinions--who cares what others think!? Such people are misinformed and just may have to eat their words!


----------



## nancyk (Aug 2, 2011)

I hate these stereotypes about knitting, crochet and aging. When I was in high school, my best friend broke her ankle and wound up on crutches, I didn't realize at the time that this made her "old." By this standard, I guess it did.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

I learned to knit at 8. Added crochet and cross stitch later, although my main 'vice' is knitting. I guess it depends on your definition of old. lol

Like you, I knit so I don't hurt someone.


----------



## joycie3 (Aug 30, 2011)

I have been crocheting since I was 5 and taught myself to knit out of our encyclopedia when I was 25. No formal training, just what I picked up from other people. I think that is why I love this forum. I am now 77 and into knitting for my great grands (now ll of them).


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Right! And, there are male actors that knit too! :-o


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

mambo22 said:


> a teenager told me that too about 15 years ago. just last year she saw the afghans I made for my grand daughter & asked if she could buy two princesses for her little girls. so I made her beauty & beast & I made 3 dimentional long hair for her little blind sweetheart to touch & braid plus snow white with 7 dwarfs for other little one. I did not put a price but she pleasantly surprised me for my work.


You are a dear! :thumbup:

These are beautiful!


----------



## Janet Odell (Jul 9, 2011)

My neighbor was 16 when she learned to knit. She did not do the "normal" things, but went on to design and has patterns on Ravelry. They are out there! She is amazing.


----------



## Gwen Webster (Nov 1, 2011)

I had an aunt who crocheted. She gave me a bag full of ends of cotton she had used - taught me how to chain and turned me loose. There were dolls similar to Barbie even in the late 40's I made her dresses out of chains and loops. I've never stopped. Wonder how that 6 or 7 year old looked? I feel sorry for people who cannot create - it would be the end of me.


----------



## Dakota Sun (May 25, 2011)

Old or young, knitting is for everyone.. How rude of that girl. Someday she will old and wished that she had learned how to knit because just maybe her eye sight will not be good and she will not be able to knit. Life is too short not to enjoy what makes you happy.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

kaylink said:


> Well I can tell you that young people knit too. Im only 23 years old and I just learned to knit. I love it. I have a few friends who also knit. It is cheaper and more fun to knit my own stuff then buy it in the store.


I'm always excited to see young people becoming exciting about learning to knit!! You are an outstanding testimonial as to why knitting is NOT just for Grandmas!! Young women are spending a fortune these days on hand-knitted fashion and you are lucky enough to be able to create your own for a fraction of the cost!! I'll bet you get admiring comments from your peers all the time, wearing beautiful things you've made yourself.

In addition, you have picked up a lifelong skill that will keep you busy and happy through your Grandma years. Knitters are creative people who put aside the stresses of their days when they pick up their needles, and who give from the heart and put love into every stitch they create. I get excited just thinking about all the wonderful things you can make for friends, family--and someday--children of your own.

Happy knitting for a VERY long time
 :thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I think that a lot of people wish they could but are afraid to learn. If they only realized how fun creating a beautiful work of art with yarn could be. Besides you are only as old as you feel I have my young days and I have my older days but, I still enjoy Knitting, kooking, crochet and tatting. All things I wanted to learn when I was young and couldn't get the hang of until I was older. My mom crocheted but I couldn't learn to read patterns. When I learned to knit I asked myself why I didn't learn sooner. Tatting was something my mom wanted to learn how to do but never did. Now I can teach her something when she wants to learn a new thing whether it be knitting or tatting. So knitting isn't just for old people. Dig in grab your needles and with u-tube on your puter have a seat and start knitting.


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I think the truth of it all is that the people that think of a knitter as an "older person" stereotype are actually the ones that are not up to speed on what's "hot"! I mean really, knitting is HOT! :lol:


----------



## fglondon (Jun 14, 2011)

My Mom taught me to knit when I was ten. It was during World WarII and she and I made wool scarves for the troops. I will always cherish that memory.


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

I knit all the time and even at work. I've taught serval much younger people how to knit also. When someone tried to say we were 'old' we just looked at them and said-guess you are off the gift list. That stopped the talk really quickly


----------



## grandmas hands (Apr 12, 2011)

Knitting, crocheting and weaving are considered,I believe, a Fiber ART. This skill is taught at many prestigious Colleges of ART. Although I am not an expert on the educational aspect, I do know that young women of promenant families, pre 1800s' were taught how to make their first Sampler at these schools and the practice of Fiber Arts still is respected today by the community and beyond. Then of course, I could go further and talk about the right side of the brain...the creative side, as opposed to the left side (annalytical). People who develope both sides are considered well balanced and calmer in nature, etc. Young and old. It's only a number. Don't let your co-worer get to you. Pick up your needles and get into the zone. We know who uses all their brain power and those who use only a portion! Needle work is meditative, calming, soothing and healing. It might even be the reason that we live long enough to get to see our grandchildren.?


----------



## quiltedbirds (Nov 11, 2011)

My 6 year old grandson is fascinated watching me knit and asked me to show him how! He did very well for a few lines, but my daughter was horrified as it "was a girlie thing!"
I told her what about Kaffe Fasset and the other brilliant male designers. I'm 67 but I have been knitting since my teens.


----------



## Mjm3 (Nov 29, 2011)

When I taught kindergarten I would take in raw wool, cleaned wool, yarn and a knitting project. I gave each child a cotton ball and we would gently pull the cotton ball apart and twist it so they could get the idea of how yarn is made. I also showed them my hand spindle. They were always fascinated that I could make a scarf, mittens, blanket or sweater using just one "piece" of yarn and knit it into the various items. 

At a summer camp I taught girls ages pre-K to 3rd grade how to use the round looms and make a hat. The youngest girl was the most persistent because her grandmother could knit and she promised her when she was a couple years older she would teach her granddaughter to knit. The little girl finshed her hat and her mother said they couldn't get it off her to go to bed or wash it. We have to teach the young to appreciate thses skills.


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I love every word you just said! Knitting is such therapy in so many aspects! People who don't knit, just don't know what they are tuly missing. I'd be lost without it. I also love reading, and not just knitting novels (ha!), but these are my vices I treasure!


----------



## juanitah03 (Nov 8, 2011)

shanni said:


> In that case I'm happy to be classed as old. At least at the end of the day I can see what I've achieved and have gifts to show for it. What do these people who aren't crafty have to show for their time? Do they just sit in front of the idiot box and do nothing? I'm sorry but I just can't sit and do nothing


I am with you on that. I have been knitting since I was about 40. I actually learned how when I was a kid but couldn't get the hang of it back then. Now I am on the other end of 40 and I don't classify myself as old. I have taught all ages how to knit, including a then 5 year old (he is now 10 and still knits) his mother who is my best friend, two other friends who are close to my age, one of their daughters, my great niece when she was 14, two older ladies in my church, and several when I was working in 2 different yarn shops. I enjoy knitting and can walk and knit at the same time if it is not a detailed pattern. I am happy to teach anybody that wants to learn. I am even thinking about teaching knitting after the first of the year. Remember You not old You are experienced and they are just jealous because they don't know how.


----------



## kimknits (Nov 23, 2011)

I have been knitting since I was pg with my oldest son, he is 46. In fact one time I was in the hospital for surgery in the 60's and my Dr. wanted a sweater knitted for him....lol I was not old then, now I am getting there (in age only) and I love to see & teach the younger generation how to knit.


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

People need to think before they open their mouths! I'm 32 and I just learned to knit a few years ago. So if a person in their early thirties is old then I guess I am! LOL!


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

My sister and I tought ourselfs to knit and crochet and shared what we learned. When I was working in a beauty shop there were times when you had free time so I crocheted and the young girls made fun of me since I was old enough to be there mother and crocheting was an old art. After making a few items they soon asked me to teach them,I even tought one's mother. They were like my own daughters and made beautiful things. We all worked well together for years.


----------



## fairlight (Nov 30, 2011)

My 4 year old grandson knit me a small scarf. So precious to me!


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

yeah, my dh & boys make fun of 'granny knitting' i am no 'granny' only 48, i tell them to watch out or i'll poke them with my needles LOL! ;-), but the joking is all in good fun, cuz they always say they like the things that i make, (mostly just baby hats, & hats for underprivileged ind. for our local charity) & the tv shows always depict the 'granny' to be the knitter who knits a kitty cat sweater for her 16 yr old gd. i wouldn't take her comment to heart, people who don't know about something usually say something inappropriate, they just don't know.


----------



## juanitah03 (Nov 8, 2011)

quiltedbirds said:


> My 6 year old grandson is fascinated watching me knit and asked me to show him how! He did very well for a few lines, but my daughter was horrified as it "was a girlie thing!"
> I told her what about Kaffe Fasset and the other brilliant male designers. I'm 67 but I have been knitting since my teens.


I taught my best friend's son how to knit when he was 5 and he is still knitting at age 10. His dad and grandparents (paternal)were horrified because it is "a girl thing" but what does they know. Johnny spent most of his fall break he was making hats on the round looms for christmas presents. I tell him I am glad he still knits and it doesn't matter what anybody else thinks. He is very creative and I try to encourage him every chance I get.


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

My ex husband said that to me about quilting, sewing and knitting. I informed him that most women in my quilting group were in the late 20's early 30's and that I was one of the oldest in the group. since moving and now in a knitting group their are many young women in this group as well. I now will knitting in a public place and do not feel bad as I am not longer married to him after over 20 years and if I should get a new partner he will have to understand and like my artistic talents.


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

I can believe it - old ideas die hard! That's why I have T-shirts that say "I knit so I won't kill people"


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

sandy127 said:


> I had brought my daughters hat to work this weekend, because I was almost finished with it. While working on it a girl in her early 30's said, " You knit? Knitting is for old people!" I am only 46. However, after looking at the hat I was making my daughter she stated she wanted one. I told her I already have a list of projects that I need to start and maybe in the future I would make her one. Of course, I informed her that people of all ages knit and that I do it to relax, so that I will not hurt people! Can you believe someone said that to me?


I started crocheting at age 10 and am now learning to knit but I am 62 but would have learned yearlier if I had known how much fun it is. I started quilting about 25 years ago and people thought it was for old people too. I think there is a new generation that is enjoying being creative with their hands. I hope to pass on quilting and knitting to my little nieces. One is already quilting.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

There seems to be a generation gap here - knitting was very definitely out of fashion for a decade or so, yarn was hard to find and not very fashionable. Maybe this is the image that stays with many people today, and they aren't up-to-date enough to realise how very much things have changed.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh yes I can believe it... I do eldercare and the husband of the lady I take care of had a great time when I had my birthday... he was telling me that now I was old my knitting fits right in with me.. of course he was just joking around and having fun... at 86 I'm glad to have given him that kind of fun... but it is a mind set... when you look back over time all the movies have grandmothers knitting... but by reading all the posts over the last 11 months we all can see that most of us learned when we were little girls... So I guess that in the eyes of the majority it takes decades to master the art of knitting and crocheting...LOL


----------



## Bennieblue (Apr 15, 2011)

sandy127 said:


> I had brought my daughters hat to work this weekend, because I was almost finished with it. While working on it a girl in her early 30's said, " You knit? Knitting is for old people!" I am only 46. However, after looking at the hat I was making my daughter she stated she wanted one. I told her I already have a list of projects that I need to start and maybe in the future I would make her one. Of course, I informed her that people of all ages knit and that I do it to relax, so that I will not hurt people! Can you believe someone said that to me?


Well I am an older person who knits, All of 62, But I started when I was 6. A lot of my friends were taught at a young age by mothers. Also the sock knitting group here in Cardiff are all between 18 and 30. They meet to knit in a local cafe and they sit in the window! all can see them as they walk past. About 10 of them. Carol


----------



## nozizweoriginals (Oct 13, 2011)

I remember a man, who kind of liked me, told me the same thing. Needless to say, I kind of didn't like him after he said that. I often knit in public and people of all ages ask me about knitting. I always encourage them. Also, nothing wrong about being old. Everyone, if they are lucky, will get there too.


----------



## SandraM (Jul 23, 2011)

That what was said was very ugly! I would have had to say something to her! Rubbish, knitting is for the young and the mature - why sit idle, knitting helps one relax as well.


----------



## dragonfairy (Jun 23, 2011)

I walked into my boss's office the other night to leave her some paperwork and it felt like I had walked into Ali Baba's cave. There were bags of yarn everywhere. The next day I asked her about the yarn and apparently 2 of her daughters and one of her son's have taken up knitting and crocheting. They are in their 20's and 30's. What has "age" got to do with it anyway?


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I taught my granddaughter how to knit when she was only six or seven. She still loves to, and loves to help herself to my yarn collection! Also, at the high school where I work, I've sponsored knitting clubs that met after school and introduced lots of young people to the pleasure of knitting. I keep a small bag of knitting with me always--whenever I'm stuck waiting for any reason, I pull out my current sock or bootie and become patient and calm!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

"The older U get; the better sense U have, my dear!" or at least that's the way it's supposed to be.
I think that people who don't have the gumption to learn a skill used for crafting are just a teensy bit jealous of those of us who do. The next time the "old" business comes up, Ask:

Why is so much lace and other handwork displayed in museums?
Because it's art and very, very valuable, that's why!

And if we DON'T make heirlooms for future generations, who will?


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

kaylink said:


> Well I can tell you that young people knit too. Im only 23 years old and I just learned to knit. I love it. I have a few friends who also knit. It is cheaper and more fun to knit my own stuff then buy it in the store.


Good for you! When my 23 year old daughter has a little time to kill, she goes to a coffee house and knits. She doesn't know it's only for old ladies, lol!


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

I have found , a lot of times, that those that can't do, mock those that can!


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

Taught my granddaughter to knit and last year when she went to college she said she wouldn't be taking her knitting because of peer pressure and the excuse that she wouldn't have time. Two weeks into the semester she asked me if I would like to visit her and see her dorm room. PS. Bring my knitting and some more yarn. She named the wt and colors she wanted. They even had a knitting club that met Fridays at 4:00pm. She met profs, students, employees, and some alum. She learned new techniques. Even though it is an engineering school and primarily male, the women who knit get attention. The fad became the angry bird and dead fish hats. Ski/snow boarders are begging for crazy hats to wear on the slopes. Seeing they can buy the lecture notes most of the knitters knit during the lectures. Maybe there will end up to be a revival of our craft. Hope so. Keep knitting.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

shanni said:


> In that case I'm happy to be classed as old. At least at the end of the day I can see what I've achieved and have gifts to show for it. What do these people who aren't crafty have to show for their time? Do they just sit in front of the idiot box and do nothing? I'm sorry but I just can't sit and do nothing


Those same young people who criticize knitters will never have anything to show for what they're doing. Having a cell phone glued to your ear and staying on Facebook will never 'make anything'. At the end of the day, we've accomplished what they haven't. Something of beauty and, often, something that's a delight to wear!
JuneK


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

I remember when I began crocheting, someone said to me that they will get me rocking chair, I told them I would make quite sure that they sat in it with me. You really have to give some leeway for people's mentality. I guess they grew only seeing their parent or grandparent knitting/crocheting. What can I say.


----------



## annabell (Jun 21, 2011)

OK - so I'm old -LOL - I remember back during the war - WW2 - not WW1 - thank you - and we all - girls and boys - spent time during study hall or any other time we didn't have classes - knitting squares or hats or mittens depending on skill levels and no one thought we were dumb or square or any of the things the kids today seem to think! And we sure weren't old!


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

dragonfairy said:


> I walked into my boss's office the other night to leave her some paperwork and it felt like I had walked into Ali Baba's cave. There were bags of yarn everywhere. The next day I asked her about the yarn and apparently 2 of her daughters and one of her son's have taken up knitting and crocheting. They are in their 20's and 30's. What has "age" got to do with it anyway?


oh that's awesome!!


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

At my age, I spend a lot of time at Dr.'s offices and always have a sock to knit with me. You meet a lot of nice people who just can't believe, in this day, that folks make homemade socks. 

It's my addiction, thank you very much! It keeps me from drinking the 'hard stuff '. And I don't make public scenes anymore! LOL.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh knittykitty, you are hilarious.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

You said it.


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

Maybe knitters just live longer!


----------



## Smoozie (Sep 22, 2011)

Sounds like she needs a more mature husband. Sometimes we see in others that which we fear in ourselves.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

anne of green gables said:


> I have a friend who'd like to knit, but doesn't because her husband says it makes her look old. Go figure. I've been knitting since I was a kid. We took it in one section of home ec. guess I'm dating myself, but I love it. Not to worry; some people just don't get it.


OK, this is TOO SAD. She deprives herself of an enjoyable habit because she married a man who doesn't think, and perhaps he can't? Hasn't she punished herself enough already for that mistake? 
Oh, and you are not dating yourself. You could be 20, 40, 60...and be past home ec classes. : )

She shouldn't care so much about what others think, an uninformed husband included, IF they do. That's a life-killer. She would do better to educate the uninformed than to let them direct her life.

Another question: why do we insist on making older age a "disease" in this country? Most countries respect the older persons in their society, because they've lived long enough to learn a thing or two, and perhaps even acquire some wisdom worth sharing to the young and less learned.

There is of course, the other obvious truth, that many very young people knit. They are making their lives happier and more productive, and learning to be creative. That's a good thing. 

BTW, I learned to knit and crochet when I was 19 years old, and I respected my elders as intelligent life instructors from as far back as I can remember (2 years of age).


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Speaking of cell phones glued to their ears. There is the BB which they are always either checking or texting. What do they find to speak of so much is beyond me. Well one day this guy was not looking where he was walking. We were on the subway platform and he was too busy either texting or checking email - whatever - and the next thing I know he is walking off of the platform. It is a good thing someone pulled him back, because the train was coming into the tunnel and he would have been minced meat. I know this is nothing to laugh at, but it is getting so that nothingelse absorbs their attention. It is crazy. This girl is walking along the platform of the subway towards me, I realize she is not paying attention, so I stop right in her pathway and she doesn't realize it until she is practically up in my face. I gave her such a steely look, then I told her in my stern motherly voice to put it away. They are ridiculous.


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

Probably said by the same person who always says "I'm bored"!! 20 times a day.


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

Well, What's old? I've been knitting since I was 12 or so and I never thought about it being for "old" people. The owner of our LYS is under 30 and she's owned the shop for several years now - since she got out of college I think. These young'uns also think +ld people' can't learn computers. Well. I've got news for them! I have patients in their 90's who use their computer daily. So I guess its in the eye of the beholder so to speak and where the interest lies....


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

nozizweoriginals said:


> I remember a man, who kind of liked me, told me the same thing. Needless to say, I kind of didn't like him after he said that. I often knit in public and people of all ages ask me about knitting. I always encourage them. Also, nothing wrong about being old. Everyone, if they are lucky, will get there too.


OOPs! His bad :thumbdown:


----------



## Sweetz (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi all you old folks.

Just wanted to say knitting helps with health, cheaper than medication.


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I am sure she did. But if she were to look around, there are kids in school knitting at the elementary level, and people in college knitting, boys and girls. Sorry she's missing the boat and the fun.


----------



## Avalon37 (Aug 2, 2011)

Lovinknittin said:


> sandy127 said:
> 
> 
> > I had brought my daughters hat to work this weekend, because I was almost finished with it. While working on it a girl in her early 30's said, " You knit? Knitting is for old people!" I am only 46. However, after looking at the hat I was making my daughter she stated she wanted one. I told her I already have a list of projects that I need to start and maybe in the future I would make her one. Of course, I informed her that people of all ages knit and that I do it to relax, so that I will not hurt people! Can you believe someone said that to me?
> ...


my granddaughters asked for my help in learning to knit because they wanted to earn their Girl Scout knitting badge. they are 10 and 12 so it is being taught and encouraged in some places.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> There *are* plenty of us old folk who knit, but we mostly all started when we were young... That young lady, and those like her aren't in tune with the times. There has been a huge resurgence in knitting in the recent past. Since I take knitting with me everywhere, I know how many, many youngsters are interested in learning. I eget much better treatment from my dentist because his wife knits and he admores what I do. I *know* from personal experience that knitting is good for my body and soul - so - I will carry my knitting everywhere as a badge of honor and testimony to my "advanced" years. If anyonewere to make such a remark to me - I would just cock my head, look at them and state quietly, "Well, it does take a great deal of skill and intelligence... maybe you aren't ready yet"


Oh, I really like that comeback!


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree. I respected the elders who knew these great craft talents. I just had so much admiration for them. They just seemed peaceful and wise. Gee, I wonder if it gives me that image! :?


----------



## vgillies (Mar 28, 2011)

The first time my friend saw me knitting she called me "granny". Well guess who is knitting now! and she asked for my advice too.


----------



## xenabobb (Sep 6, 2011)

No, I can't believe someone said that to you because where I live (in a college town) there are many, many people FAR younger than I (or that thirtysomething person) am! Teenagers, twentysomethings -- of course, there are 'old' people like myself, too!


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

Great response! I'm gonna use that one. Thanks,

knittykitty


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i started crocheting when i was 18. knitting 4 yrs. ago. now i'm 48.


----------



## Lucyk (Oct 2, 2011)

I learned to knit in my junior year in college (20) from my roommate (also 20). Now my 10-year-old granddaughter is begging me to teach her. I told her she's a little young yet. I don't think she has the power to concentrate. So I guess age discrimination goes both ways. Anyway, I'm considered to be the "cool" Grandma by my grandchildren. I'll take that any day. 67 is just middle-aged.


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

One of the great things about knitting is that it is for all ages! How wonderful is that!?!


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

I've been an on and off again knitter for many years since I learned as a kid. 

I'm 64 now, and I guess that puts me 'up there', but it was when I started up again a few years ago that I really caught the bug. I feel like a new knitter--I think we all do. Knitting is a hobby that renews itself--it does not stand still. 
We knitters may indeed age, but the craft is ageless, and as modern as the Internet's involvement, which has changed knitting as it has everything. 

I have always found that as the depth of knowledge and appreciation one has about an avocation grows, the pleasure increases. This is easier now with the Internet. We can study past historical knitting with relative ease and see the most avant guarde designs and trends such as yarn bombing! That's surely not your grandmother's knitting! 

Our newer knitters are starting with this advantage. 

I can't imagine a more fun hobby to have. It is so adaptable. Inside, outside, in the sky , in a cave--it can go anywhere. Almost nothing to carry--unlike outside painting setups, or hauling kayaks, you can 'set up shop' under a tree, or in a cafe in a heartbeat and knit patiently, as you observe the world around you. 

I think what I love the most is the fact that it is so three dimensional-- so tactile. Not just color, but touch and smell too...and the process draws on so many brain functions. If you want peace, it offers it, if you come to it energized you can find the perfect up beat project. 

If you are not fascinated by one aspect of the knitting-- say actual stitch construction or a tricky pattern to count that forms under your fingers, you are enjoying another part of the action--maybe the daydreaming or the cerebral planning of your next project.

Young or old, I am so happy knitting is attracting new followers for the same reasons we love it. In this nutty world now, the ability to focus for more than a nanobyte on a quiet hobby and to be able to internalize our thinking process is a rare gift. A lot of problems can be solved over a few rows of knitting. 

Let's all sell knitting as the new productive Video game! Let all those young limber smart phone fingers take up needles! 'Play' knitting instead of Angry Birds. Once the kids try it they will see the fascination. 

I'm so grateful I can take the time to knit and have my pretty yarns and my projects both finished and unfinished. If that makes me old--so be it. 

BH


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

sandy127 said:


> I had brought my daughters hat to work this weekend, because I was almost finished with it. While working on it a girl in her early 30's said, " You knit? Knitting is for old people!" I am only 46. However, after looking at the hat I was making my daughter she stated she wanted one. I told her I already have a list of projects that I need to start and maybe in the future I would make her one. Of course, I informed her that people of all ages knit and that I do it to relax, so that I will not hurt people! Can you believe someone said that to me?


Sandy,

I especially liked the part in your post where you said the person looked at the hat you were making for your daughter and said she wanted one! Typical rude response. Did she ask you to make it for her? Have it ready the next day perhaps?? Unbelievable how ignorant some people are. I just was at a small craft show with some of the things I've made, and someone ( a stranger ) asked me to make a blanket for her son by Christmas. Right. Don't take it personally, and you're not old. I just turned 50 a couple of weeks ago. Now that's old!


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

I learned to knit and crochet at age 8, but that was 51 years ago. These days, many young girls don't know how to do much more than play games on the PC or talk on their cell phones. They don't seem to have the same attention span (or ability to sit still) like we did when we were younger. I think it's too much stimulation from all that TV watching and chemicals in the food.


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I was knitting at my youngest son's (age 12) basketball practice one evening. I could not believe the boys that came over asking what I was doing??? Can you believe that. One boy said he had never ever seen someone "in person" knit!


----------



## cja (Mar 6, 2011)

It's strange what folks think....I used to say I was a "closet" Knitter because of the concept that you had to be old to knit...I now knit in public, without any apology, I have found it is a good conversation starter. While waiting in a Dr's office a woman started talking with me and discovered she knew my father,they were both wood carvers.


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I always take my knitting to the dr.'s office. Especially when I had breast cancer and was in there so often for treatments! It started many conversations with others asking what I was making, how hard is it - or they also knit. I can knit so much better than read a book while I wait...I can listen to tv, music or conversations while I knit! :-D


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

yankeecatlady said:


> I have found , a lot of times, that those that can't do, mock those that can!


Yes - it would be interesting to ask the criticizers what they would rather have you do - sit idly thinking thoughts, read a magazine (that's okay), or what? At least it is mindwork and productive. People don't realize how much thinking goes into it.

Good at any age and useful for any age.


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes, I am constantly counting or saying knit/purl, etc. (to myself). LOVE IT! :!:


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh my!!!! People are soo rude. My girls know how to do it ande the grandbabies are learning. I tell them that its a dying art and they love it. I won a 2nd place ribbon on a sweater that i made for my daughter, who is 29. So its fun!


----------



## Sarah KW (Mar 31, 2011)

I have always wondered if non-craft educated believe that some skills can not be learned until you are old. Life is built in stages, driving, drinking, college, home ownership, children, retirement, grandchildren, crafts like knit, crochet, needlepoint, etc death. I have never met anyone who didn't secretly want to learn. I always ask why anyone believes you have to be "old" in order to know.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

jknappva said:


> shanni said:
> 
> 
> > In that case I'm happy to be classed as old. At least at the end of the day I can see what I've achieved and have gifts to show for it. What do these people who aren't crafty have to show for their time? Do they just sit in front of the idiot box and do nothing? I'm sorry but I just can't sit and do nothing
> ...


Very good response! I so agree!

I'm wondering if people get the idea that only the "old" knit because it takes us too many years to learn that what other people think doesn't affect our lives, so if we want to knit in public, we will.

Probably many younger knitters have had too much peer pressure. I know I'd have been too self concious to knit in public when I was younger. Although knitting and crocheting are becoming more popular again, so that could change. They could be the heroes of their circle of friends, teaching others.


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

quiltedbirds said:


> My 6 year old grandson is fascinated watching me knit and asked me to show him how! He did very well for a few lines, but my daughter was horrified as it "was a girlie thing!"
> I told her what about Kaffe Fasset and the other brilliant male designers. I'm 67 but I have been knitting since my teens.


The same thing happened to me with my 8 year old grandson. His father put a stop to it because "its a girl thing, boys don't knit" is what he told me. Too bad because my grandson loved casting on! He could do it really fast. Too bad about his dad!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

sandy127 said:


> I had brought my daughters hat to work this weekend, because I was almost finished with it. While working on it a girl in her early 30's said, " You knit? Knitting is for old people!" I am only 46. However, after looking at the hat I was making my daughter she stated she wanted one. I told her I already have a list of projects that I need to start and maybe in the future I would make her one. Of course, I informed her that people of all ages knit and that I do it to relax, so that I will not hurt people! Can you believe someone said that to me?


tell her you would be happy to teach how to knit her own hat once she is "old" enough.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

perhaps the young woman who said that only old people knit doesn't realize that many young movie stars knit...she obviously has never been on the subway in NYC....or a NYC Starbucks,or the subway in Washington,D.C......shall I go on....
julie


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

:roll: Shame on his Dad!


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 13, 2011)

anne of green gables said:


> I have a friend who'd like to knit, but doesn't because her husband says it makes her look old. Go figure. I've been knitting since I was a kid. We took it in one section of home ec. guess I'm dating myself, but I love it. Not to worry; some people just don't get it.


Yep, me too. I started knitting back in the 50's when I was probably 14 or 15 years old. I cut my teeth on complicated patterns for argyle mens socks with a dozen bobbins hanging on the needles. What fun. Imagine my amazement when the large size needles and yarn started appearing in later years.


----------



## siksika (Nov 17, 2011)

At what age does someone become old? Do we reach a certain number and suddenly know how to knit or crochet? I learned when I was 8 and am still learning. I must be as old as Moses by now.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

That comment showed such ignorance!! I've been knitting since I was a child...my 11 year old granddaughter made me a scarf for Xmas two years ago. I had read that knitting was making a "comeback" among young women but apparently it missed that one!! My roommate when I was single and I both knit and I remember her making an intricate ski sweater for her boyfriend, on circulars, and I would read the directions row by row to her while she knit. Now that is friendship (or you have nothing better to do! LOL)!


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

True friendship & the love & enjoyment of knitting!


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

when I was a girl 22 or so I used to knit on the train going up to London to work......not a popoular passenger but i sure got a lot done,still knitting in my dotage!! :lol:


----------



## judord (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow, I was about 23 when I taught myself to crochet for something to do on the busride to downtown Denver for work. The ladies in the office next door to mine commented that they could knit but not crochet. I made an agreement with them that I would teach them to crochet if they would teach me to knit. So I was REALLY old then, and have been at it for about another 50 years. What a great memory. I guess I fit the picture now.


----------



## zbangel (Jun 28, 2011)

What a silly person she is! I would not have remotely promised her a hat in the future. I might have said, "Perhaps when you get old, you might knit one for yourself!"


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> When I was in high school I knit between classes, at spare periods and over the lunch break. Yes, I was addicted even then. I was mortified when I heard a rumour going around that I was pregnant but it was only September and I realized that by Spring they would know I just loved to knit.


I was crocheting in highschool too! I would carry around a huge knitting bag with the afghan that I was making. They even did a skit about it during my senior year :-D


----------



## jaycee (Feb 1, 2011)

I learned to knit at age 7. In high school, I started knitting argyle socks for my boyfriend. When I finished them, I had a new boyfriend. I love to knit, and my yarn stash is out of control. I get a lot of enjoyment going to yarn shops, and of course, I have to buy some, therefore, adding to my huge stash.
I like the small projects, like socks or a scarf or hat that is portable.


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

Beatlesfan said:


> quiltedbirds said:
> 
> 
> > My 6 year old grandson is fascinated watching me knit and asked me to show him how! He did very well for a few lines, but my daughter was horrified as it "was a girlie thing!"
> ...


You need to tell his dad that MEN invented knitting and did it to create a fabric easily while on fishing boats (according to various stories..) There are football (American) that knit... Crazy genderizing world....

I just found this link indicating that men were the first to knit as an occupation. From wikipedia....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_knitting


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

I have heard the age thing before, but in my knitting group we have woman from 25- 90 years old. The diversity in age allows the group to be more interesting and lots of fun.


----------



## zbangel (Jun 28, 2011)

anne of green gables said:


> I have a friend who'd like to knit, but doesn't because her husband says it makes her look old. Go figure. I've been knitting since I was a kid. We took it in one section of home ec. guess I'm dating myself, but I love it. Not to worry; some people just don't get it.


My husband didn't quite understand when I took up knitting in 2008 - He wondered why I would want "more to do" seeing as I had just begun graduate school! It has been my sanity in it all. Now he has begun making requests. He now has a huge warm scarf in "Packer" green knit to his specifications and I am almost with finished a pair of slippers for him that he will get for Christmas.


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

sandy127 said:


> I had brought my daughters hat to work this weekend, because I was almost finished with it. While working on it a girl in her early 30's said, " You knit? Knitting is for old people!" I am only 46. However, after looking at the hat I was making my daughter she stated she wanted one. I told her I already have a list of projects that I need to start and maybe in the future I would make her one. Of course, I informed her that people of all ages knit and that I do it to relax, so that I will not hurt people! Can you believe someone said that to me?


Well I must be ancient, my Mum taught me to knit when I was aged 7years, at least us knitters do not have to take anti depressants, knitting is a fantastic way of relaxing and forgetting our troubles and worries, we get lost in our little World of knitting don't we, and then the finished results of our achievments give us a buzz!!

I have just finished knitting my husband a pull on hat and fingerless gloves, and he recons they are wonderful, I thought he was going to sleep in them last night, lol but today yes he has his new hat and fingerless gloves on, I now have to make him the scarf to match.
Congratulations for being a knitter to all us Knitters!!
Power to Y'all!!


----------



## zbangel (Jun 28, 2011)

alucalind said:


> Beatlesfan said:
> 
> 
> > quiltedbirds said:
> ...


In fact, there was a time when women weren't allowed to knit because it was "men's work." I find it so insulting that simply because something might be associated with the female side of things that it should be shunned by men. What are they really saying? The mentality teaches that women are "less than" - less than human, less than valuable, less than.... GRRRRR!


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

So true! It totally takes your mind away to a peaceful place. Helped me through my breast cancer and 8 chemo treatments! :wink:


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

over the years when my kids were small and troubles came as they do to us all, some worse than others, my Mum's advise to me was to go and buy me some nice new wool and a nice pattern I could get myself into, I always did this,and get home and get my new knitting started, concentrating on the pattern, and by the time I had worked it all out, and the anticipation of starting something new, usually my problem did not seem to be as bad as at first I thought, I wish more young Mums could learn to knit, it is a wonderful hobby


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

My Mum taught my Nephew(her Grandson) to knit, and he is certainly no sissy, I remember he knitted himself a hat and scarf, he never told his mates though lol

My Mum's brother was a Tatter. (tatting is using a little bobkin that makes lace) he became a champion and won many of the top prizes for Craft in New Zealand when he was alive


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

You could play secret santa and give her the I taught myself how to knit kit for christmas at your office party.


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

LucyK - I learned how to crochet when I was 5. I probably didnt' do it for the long stretches of time I work now, but if your daughter is interested - go ahead and teach her! There are great books for youngsters out there. Just use larger needles and yarn. cast on for her at first and go from there. I taught my granddaughter to knit when she was 8. take care!


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Tell your co-worker - REALLY, I started knitting and then crocheting when I was 5 or 6 years old and have loved making things for others ever since then. Bless my grandmother for having the patience to teach me.


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Amazing! It's nice to know some people/countries recognize a talent and accept it from whomever makes it! :thumbup:


----------



## horse_gurl (Nov 29, 2011)

I think its just the steriotype, I've been knitting since I was 13 or 14, I'm 18 now.



sandy127 said:


> I had brought my daughters hat to work this weekend, because I was almost finished with it. While working on it a girl in her early 30's said, " You knit? Knitting is for old people!" I am only 46. However, after looking at the hat I was making my daughter she stated she wanted one. I told her I already have a list of projects that I need to start and maybe in the future I would make her one. Of course, I informed her that people of all ages knit and that I do it to relax, so that I will not hurt people! Can you believe someone said that to me?


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes, I believe it. Doubt if I would make her anything. :thumbdown:


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

My husband never complains about my knitting. He gets approached at work by a lot of the woman because they know I sell my stuff and are always asking him what I am working on and when it will be in the gift shop.


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm a Baby Boomer and proud of it too!! *Yeah* 

I've seen men and woman half my age and they look and act like they a senior Citizens!!
Age is nothing but a number, I am very young at heart, still quite scatty,and probably will never grow up lol. 
And I am a Knitter and Proud of it too!!


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes! We are birds of a feather! I doubt I'll ever grow up either! Age is just a number!!! :lol:


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

saingxmom said:


> So true! It totally takes your mind away to a peaceful place. Helped me through my breast cancer and 8 chemo treatments! :wink:


I am sure your Knitting got you through some pretty dark scarrie days saingmom..well done and Congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you - indeed it did! I had to go to the hospital for 3 days during treatment as I got an infection. As it was an emergency, I was not prepared with my knitting bag! First thing I asked my husband to bring to me the next day was my knitting bag and extra yarn. I made 3 hat and scarf sets in my 3 days there! :thumbup:


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

alucalind said:


> nittineedles said:
> 
> 
> > When I was in high school I knit between classes, at spare periods and over the lunch break. Yes, I was addicted even then. I was mortified when I heard a rumour going around that I was pregnant but it was only September and I realized that by Spring they would know I just loved to knit.
> ...


I would have loved to see that skit. Those high school seniors can be funny.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

I taught all three of my sons to knit when they had chicken pox. Do kids still get that? Anyway, about five years ago my youngest son ( about 48 that year) took my needles away and knit a scarf. I think knitting is a joy to everyone. It relaxes and entertains ....I once was a pack-a-day smoker. Knitting is much healthier. I am old now (almost 80) and I have been knitting all of my life. Someone tell me to shut up, I could speak on this subject for much longer.


----------



## ladytopaz10 (Oct 13, 2011)

I started to knit&crochet at 20 and now I'm 61.I looked at a granny square and I made my first afghan. Years later I decided I'd better learn to read patterns.I had many times started over because it wasn't right.But now I do it all the time. My brother knits also. So If you can do this it is very relaxing.So keep on doing it.


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

saingxmom said:


> Thank you - indeed it did! I had to go to the hospital for 3 days during treatment as I got an infection. As it was an emergency, I was not prepared with my knitting bag! First thing I asked my husband to bring to me the next day was my knitting bag and extra yarn. I made 3 hat and scarf sets in my 3 days there! :thumbup:


And I bet those hat and scarf sets are very special today, they helped you through a very scarrie time


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

mernie said:


> I taught all three of my sons to knit when they had chicken pox. Do kids still get that? Anyway, about five years ago my youngest son ( about 48 that year) took my needles away and knit a scarf. I think knitting is a joy to everyone. It relaxes and entertains ....I once was a pack-a-day smoker. Knitting is much healthier. I am old now (almost 80) and I have been knitting all of my life. Someone tell me to shut up, I could speak on this subject for much longer.


Good on you Mernie..yes knitting is better than smoking for sure..
Idle hands Idle minds comes to mind :roll:


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Unfortunately, I have never seen elderly people in nursing homes knitting. That's why they (both the nursing homes and the people) are so sad sometimes.


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh you are amazing/wonderful - I feel your love for knitting! Keep right on knitting sister!


----------



## ckunst (Nov 13, 2011)

Well, I've never been called old for knitting, yet. My mother taught me when I was 18 and now I'm 53 and still knitting. I do love to cross-stitch as well so I have to slit my time. I take my knitting to doctor offices and it attracts all kinds of people. I usually don't get much knitting done as they ask so many questions. But, I'm always glad to share my love for knitting.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

saingxmom said:


> :roll: Shame on his Dad!


That's for sure! Why is he so insecure about being a man, and/or his son becoming a man, that a couple of knitting needles and some yarn are such a threat to big, bad him?

I'm sorry anyone bowed to his lack of education and adult male security. I wish I had been there so I could have asked him what he was so afraid of. And why does he assume that a "girlie" thing is a lesser/weaker thing? He's quite wrong about that, too. It could be a vast improvement. ; )

I haven't been on the NY subways, and such, but I'm sure glad to hear about the knitting on board.


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I actually gave them to 3 friends who came to visit me while I was there!


----------



## pet (Nov 24, 2011)

I have been knitting since I was 8 and I am now 69. I find it funny when I am in a Dr's office (I always bring my knitting with me because the wait can be long)when someone my own age will comment that they remember their mother knitting like I must really be old!


----------



## bkworm8it (Jul 18, 2011)

I started crocheting when I was about 10. My Grand Aunt taught me. Then when I was 18 my best friend taught me to knit. I got teased a lot because I knitted. Told that's for old people etc.. But been doing it for 43 years. Now a lot more people are knitting and more and more yarn shops but people still think it's for old people.

I was watching a TV show where they were giving a women dating tips. Well she had her knitting with her and they told her never to carry her knitting or talk about it because it makes her seem old :evil: :roll: I almost threw the remote at the tv.

I was teaching my 10 year old nephew to knit but my brother (his father) kept teasing him that only girls knit. :roll: so he stopped :-( 

I also get told by people that they 'don't have the patients to knit'. I have to laugh at that. I don't have the patients not to knit. I can't sit still to save my life. It helps me watch movies, relax and yet be doing something productive!


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

Perhaps you should have told her that she'd have to wait a while for her hat, as you have to wait until you get OLD to knit one for her!

People with manners are few and far between. If you knit a hat for her, don't expect to get a thank you note!


----------



## wooldeb (Mar 29, 2011)

Interesting...I started knitting when I was about 5 & have knitted right through till now at 64. Guess I am old now though ! Oh dear, sad to be type cast methinks ...


----------



## 20603 (May 13, 2011)

I found a wonderful knitting group and my husband figured they were all my age, I'm 67, he was surprised they they were very young and some with young children! I didn't start learning until I was 67, wish I had that many years experience behind me.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I learned to knit during WWII when I was about 6 or 7. The people in my mother's office knit to support the British military in the early 1940's and I had the privilege of making scarves.

Segue to the 1950's and long subway rides to college under parts of New York and Brooklyn when I knit so as not to waste time just sitting. I made the usual boy friend sweater; I have been married to him since 1957.

Now I knit for charity as well as making Baby Surprise sweaters for friends' new babies and socks for daughter, sister-in-law, and myself. Belong to three knitting groups here in Central New Jersey where I have met some of the nicest people. It beats watching talk shows or soaps!

People who disparage knitting are usually too lazy to do anything productive.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Actually the most creative knitters now are very young People.
Men and Women. I guess some Folks just limit their areas of interest to a very small margin.
So sad.

Now someone liker her I would not knit for but offer to show her how to. I do the same with other things like sewing.
Appreciation has to be taught.


----------



## 20603 (May 13, 2011)

I found a wonderful knitting group and my husband figured they were all my age, I'm 67, he was surprised they they were very young and some with young children! I didn't start learning until I was 67, wish I had that many years experience behind me.


----------



## PittyPat (Jul 2, 2011)

Wow this has been a fun thread for us. I have knitted and done crochet all my life, also sew clothes, cross stitch, and needlepoint. My ex husband didn't want me to do any of these things while we were with our friends. I was so bored with these people, I needed to something to entertain myself. 
I take my knitting everywhere now. At my grand- daughters soft ball game, a lady was knitting and obviously struggling. I had mine out as well and moved my chair over to her and introduced myself, asking if she would like some help. I showed her how to hold her needles more comfortably and how to smoothly throw her yarn. She was doing great by the time the game was over. 
On a later day she came to my DIL and tols her what a big help just those few tips were. So ladies, Pass it Forward, and we can change the world, one knitter at a time...PittyPat


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

A cousin taught me to knit when I was fourteen, I guess I'm considered old now, but just think of the experience us old knitters have had. I tell people that knitting and other crafty things I do keep me out of the bars. At least knitters make use of their time and by the way, I don't consider myself to be old. You are as young as you feel and don't forget it.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

I donate yarn to the local nursing home. They love it, I guess.


Lovinknittin said:


> Unfortunately, I have never seen elderly people in nursing homes knitting. That's why they (both the nursing homes and the people) are so sad sometimes.


----------



## tdbear4jm (Oct 16, 2011)

This is an excellent opportunity to introduce a "younger" person to the skill of knitting. I guess I am one of the "Old" people at 61 but I have been doing this for a zillion years (both stitching and knitting)in many public and private places. When people see you doing it, they get interested and want to try it. It also breaks the ice for me to meet new and different folks when I travel.


----------



## mcguire (Feb 21, 2011)

anne of green gables said:


> I have a friend who'd like to knit, but doesn't because her husband says it makes her look old. Go figure. I've been knitting since I was a kid. We took it in one section of home ec. guess I'm dating myself, but I love it. Not to worry; some people just don't get it.


Onetime when my husband was in hospital with a heart attack, I had my knitting (a dress) with me and he said,
please don't do that (he was reading the paper i brought him) I said why? he replaid, makes you look old. I was 41.
I put it away never finished the dress, and did not knit again for years. He died 6 months later. Now I knit when I want & where I want. Bless his heart, he would say I an now an old woman. (84)..... If God lets me in, I will take it with me and teach him.......


----------



## JusNeedles (Nov 20, 2011)

sandy127 said:


> I had brought my daughters hat to work this weekend, because I was almost finished with it. While working on it a girl in her early 30's said, " You knit? Knitting is for old people!" I am only 46. However, after looking at the hat I was making my daughter she stated she wanted one. I told her I already have a list of projects that I need to start and maybe in the future I would make her one. Of course, I informed her that people of all ages knit and that I do it to relax, so that I will not hurt people! Can you believe someone said that to me?


Sandy ! Are you THAT old ? LOL ! I started knitting years and years ago..I started kniting abouy 35 years old when I was old at 30 ! I had wanted to learn how to knit and my grandmother's hands were gnarled with arthritis and she just couldn't do it,so went to craft shop and bought book, needles and yarn and taught myself. Sometimes ignorance really is bliss, and to this day I'm still very blissful ! I also taught myself to crochet about the same era. I was already a "sewist" but wanted to branch out into something else.

I stopped knitting a few years back but just got involved recently. One year I made about 12 sweaters for everyone..whch was somewhat a waste because some of the goons didn't appreciate it ! years later got sweaters from the discount store and thought they had something, oh well.

From another Sandy !


----------



## JusNeedles (Nov 20, 2011)

Does Deborah Norville look old...well, maybe Rosie Grier does look old !


----------



## euroknit (Nov 30, 2011)

i have been knitting since I was 10, and have taught my granddaughter to knit . She is still in University and has just recieved a $5000.00 scholarship for starting her own business as a knitter. Age has nothing to do with knitting and we should all go for it!!


----------



## l-poulo (May 31, 2011)

Didn't knitting "come back in" among young women within about the past decade or so? I think it got kind of trendy at some point in the not-too-distant past. Anyway, my mom taught me knitting basics when I was in my late teens or early 20s. I'm now 40 and I still stick with pretty simple stuff, since the amount of time I have for it varies widely from year to year. I was thrilled when a good friend of mine, 3 years younger than me, got completely hooked on knitting recently. She knows several people our age who knit, too.


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

sandy127 said:


> I had brought my daughters hat to work this weekend, because I was almost finished with it. While working on it a girl in her early 30's said, " You knit? Knitting is for old people!" I am only 46. However, after looking at the hat I was making my daughter she stated she wanted one. I told her I already have a list of projects that I need to start and maybe in the future I would make her one. Of course, I informed her that people of all ages knit and that I do it to relax, so that I will not hurt people! Can you believe someone said that to me?


~~~~~~~~~~~~
LOL! Guess I'm old, eh? LOL!

Goodness, they teach K & C at the highschool up here - not sure about middleschool, though.

Donna Rae


----------



## Pilla (Apr 17, 2011)

Isis said:


> I've been knitting forever, and I've also been cross stitching for at least 17 years, I remember one time back in the UK I was at hospital for an appointment and while I waited to see the Doctor I was stitching my sister's Christmas present and sitting opposite me was a couple of young girls and one said to the other "my grandma does that", some people just don't understand us crafters


This reminded me of when I was in hospital having a hysterectomy. Because I wasn't to lift anything heavy I took in needles and wool to make an outfit for a friend's baby. A bit of an odd thing to be making after a hysterectomy! I certainly amused the nurses.


----------



## yarnstars (Feb 26, 2011)

I run the Twisted Stitchers Club at the Brighton, Michigan Library. We crochet, cross-stitch, embroider, or knit together. Our youngest member is 14, and our oldest member is in her 80s. The rest of us range in between these, some 30 year olds, 40 year olds and in our 60s. I have crocheted for 60 years now. Taught myself when I was 8. I have knitted since I was 30. Crafts should be taught in middle school.


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

Sadly, they don' t teach knitting or sewing anymore at school. When the kids were growing up they were in awe of their grandmother (my mom) that she could sew (she was a seamstress), knit, crochet, bake, cook and they had many knit outfits growing up. I was never keen on any of these since I knew my mom loved to rip my stuff. Now that she passed away and I inherited all her needles and yarn, I started and the kids are now surprised at my newfound talent. My kids and hubby call me granny good witch but my grandchildren are in awe of my knitting especially the older one who is 10. After pretending my needles were chopsticks, I asked him if he would like to learn...he said YES so I did. After a few rows he got the hang of it...so every time he comes to visit, he does a bit more....he will be surprised to find that grandma has added a few rows to 'help' him out. We may be getting old, but we can sure create original beautiful things. Now if they could only bring back yarn shops!!!!


----------



## LadyLibrarian (Oct 7, 2011)

Kinda like I wore a Christmas shirt to the bb game last night and when I got up to my daughters house my 9 year old grandson told me I had old womans clothes on..yes I am 66. My daughter said that 1st and 2nd graders like their teachers to wear things like that..but she didn't..lol guess she is too young she had her 40th bday last week.


----------



## barb37 (Sep 25, 2011)

I took my knitting to our family Thanksgiving gettogether and there was a lady who was a new "family member" say to me on her way out the door, did I think I get bored and that was way I bought my knitting along? I was so surprised by her statment, I just said I take it everywhere I go, keeps my hands busy and I need to get Christmas gifts finished. I guess I am still thinking of her conmemt.


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

sandy127 said:


> I had brought my daughters hat to work this weekend, because I was almost finished with it. While working on it a girl in her early 30's said, " You knit? Knitting is for old people!" I am only 46. However, after looking at the hat I was making my daughter she stated she wanted one. I told her I already have a list of projects that I need to start and maybe in the future I would make her one. Of course, I informed her that people of all ages knit and that I do it to relax, so that I will not hurt people! Can you believe someone said that to me?


I would have told her that when she got old she could make herself one. I'm not nice.

:twisted:


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

Some people can open there mouths and insert their feet up the their ---, um you can fill in the blanks. =) As for "old" people only being the ones who knit, What is old? Is old 30? 40? 60? 80? I always thought that age was just a number. And it is mind over matter, if you don't mind, it doesn't matter. And if I am only as old as I feel, I must still be in my 20's. (I did have my 60th birthday this year.) There are a lot of "young" people who not only knit, but design patterns, too! JMHO!


----------



## juanitah03 (Nov 8, 2011)

gsbyrge said:


> I can believe it - old ideas die hard! That's why I have T-shirts that say "I knit so I won't kill people"


I LOVE it. Thanks for the idea. I think I will embroider a t shirt and sweatshirt with that on it.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

me too!


----------



## GrammyMe (Sep 27, 2011)

I taught my GrandD's to knit and crochet before they were teenagers. They don't do projects to keep though. My 15 yo GrandD knits beautifully but doesn't want to do a project. She says "I just like to knit." So she knits a square or such then pulls it out.


----------



## Granny Wrangler (Nov 24, 2011)

Ha, I must be old at 42 as I am just learning. I think I'm with a different crowd when I take my knitting out. One guy asked me to make him a rainbow colored skirt! 

I also know the architecture and textile colleges where I live require the students to knit and crochet. Their challenge is to find the weirdest stuff to knit - imagine a dress knit out of plastic six-pack holders! LOL


----------



## Eleanor1 (Aug 16, 2011)

When you think about it we are all different ages on this forum doesn't it transcend the age barrier thing? I like having you all as friends regardless of your ages.


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

Oh this must be the 'topic of the day'! I just made a comment on someone else's post about how I had been told knitting was only for old people. I am so happy to have found KP and see I am not the only person in my 40's enjoying knitting! Plus, at my knitting group I am one of the oldest ones there!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Believe me, there's hope. My husband now does all the cooking! For twenty years he never cooked a meal, but after the kids all grew up and I went back to work full time, he discovered his culinary talents! And I love him more than ever!


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

Joyce, mine cooks, too! He retired and took over the cooking. I assure you, I don't mind at all. I do cook sometimes, though. I am now retired, well, officially will be tomorrow. Love it!


----------



## Jesemi (Nov 29, 2011)

I have been knitting since I was a little girl. I also crochet and cross stitch. A younger woman at work once told me that she liked to cross stitch but was embarrassed because it was only for old ladies. I told her not to worry, she would be old soon enough and then wouldn't care.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Debbie J, lucky you! I have a few years to go. Enjoy all those free hours to knit!


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

What a delight it has been reading all the wonderful comments from you lovely "Young uns", I have been sat here knitting and reading the comments and having a good laugh. Keeps knitting and crafting ladies. Years ago we knit and sewed garments because we had to, now we do it because although the shops are full of clothes and woollens homemade is still the best. Long may we all be able to "Carry on Crafting" xx


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

I have been knitting since I was 15 years old! I would stop in at the local knitting shop and have the ladies show me how to knit. My mother, who at the time was a waitress, said she would work to keep me from running the streets with my friends. I really enjoy it and love the fact that I found this forum! Great friends!


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

When you get comments like that. Just say I don't knit with my ears, I can even talk and knit! \

knittykitty


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

knittykitty said:


> When you get comments like that. Just say I don't knit with my ears, I can even talk and knit! \
> 
> knittykitty


Yes us Knitters are multi talented, I can listen to the radio, watch the TV and talk all the same time, anyone who criticizes you because you are knitting, tell them to pull their head in!!


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

My dad was involved in a sport (jousting/tournament riding) where you rode your running horse and speared a series of rings that were hung on bars...the rings were crocheted in white. My grandma taught him how to crochet so he could make his own rings. And when I lived in Denver a friend and her husband both knit (and they were young). How silly of a man to think that it is "girlie!" Tailoring was mainly a man's work for years....Men do aggravate me at times.....


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Justme said:


> My ex husband said that to me about quilting, sewing and knitting. I informed him that most women in my quilting group were in the late 20's early 30's and that I was one of the oldest in the group. since moving and now in a knitting group their are many young women in this group as well. I now will knitting in a public place and do not feel bad as I am not longer married to him after over 20 years and if I should get a new partner he will have to understand and like my artistic talents.


My lovely (now deceased) DH encouraged my knitting and crocheting. He never gave me a hard time about buying yarn either. He was married before, for about 35 years (not happily from what I hear), and when when they got into a fight (often?) his ex went shopping, but she bought jewelry! I have some jewelry (which he bought for me), but I'm not like her! I remember him telling his friends that if I wanted to buy yarn for my hobbies, he would buy (or provide the money for) all the yarn that I wanted! He felt so good about me spending money on that instead of that overly expensive jewelry. I mean really.. How much jewelry can one wear at a time? Of course, he was such a sweet and gentle man that we never got into arguments. It would have been like kicking a puppy! I think I had the perfect husband.. He loved the knitted items that I made for him.. He sewed too but not fabric.. he sewed people.
Gloria


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Onestitch said:


> Does Deborah Norville look old...well, maybe Rosie Grier does look old !


Does Vicki Howell look old? (Host of Knitty Gritty)


----------



## Gwen Webster (Nov 1, 2011)

Just downloaded my Ashton Shawlette! What detail, how lovely of you to go to all that trouble. I so appreciate your sharing and do hope that one little faux pas will not cause you trouble. I did not know there were any rules so I feel strongly that I am an adult and if I didn't want to share my name, email, or anything else, all I have to do is say no. Thank you again can not wait I have some lovely baby alpaca ( I can not wear wool, but my daughter knit me some fingerless gloves last year and no problem, she is the same and wears her baby alpaca all the time. Mine is a lovely dark pinky rose. Gwen


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Gwen Webster said:


> Just downloaded my Ashton Shawlette! What detail, how lovely of you to go to all that trouble. I so appreciate your sharing and do hope that one little faux pas will not cause you trouble. I did not know there were any rules so I feel strongly that I am an adult and if I didn't want to share my name, email, or anything else, all I have to do is say no. Thank you again can not wait I have some lovely baby alpaca ( I can not wear wool, but my daughter knit me some fingerless gloves last year and no problem, she is the same and wears her baby alpaca all the time. Mine is a lovely dark pinky rose. Gwen


I'm going to knit an alpaca bracelet for a gal who just joined our knitting group that meets every Tuesday night. She knows she is allergic to wool, but never has tried alpaca. I offered to knit her a bracelet. I would not have gotten that idea myself but someone on KP offered.. and new I am making a bracelet for my new friend.


----------



## Stardragon (Oct 3, 2011)

Aaarggh! Doesn't this kinda narrow agist sexist stereotyping drive you crazy - it does me? Narrow minded people miss out on the best things in life and creative people not only have the best imaginations - they also have wonderful friends!


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

oh i get this all the time..but if...it is good enough for angela basset, audrey hepburn, bette davis, betty white, bob mackie, brook shields, cameron diaz, daryl hannah, debra messing, goldie hawn, hilary swank, julia roberts, sandra bullock, russell crowe, madonna, kate moss, sarah jessica parker, tyra banks, uma thurman, lawrence fisburne, and winona ryder.....AND QUEEN ELEIZABETH 2ND, to name just a few...it is good enough for little ol me...lol...


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Throw controlling men like that under the bus! Joan 8060


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Throw controlling men like that under the bus! Joan 8060


----------



## Perkid (Nov 30, 2011)

I can believe someone said that, but I have had several ask me to teach them. This includes my 4-h cloverbud group they range in age of 5-8. I plan to teach them soon.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

moke said:


> oh i get this all the time..but if...it is good enough for angela basset, audrey hepburn, bette davis, betty white, bob mackie, brook shields, cameron diaz, daryl hannah, debra messing, goldie hawn, hilary swank, julia roberts, sandra bullock, russell crowe, madonna, kate moss, sarah jessica parker, tyra banks, uma thurman, lawrence fisburne, and winona ryder.....AND QUEEN ELEIZABETH 2ND, to name just a few...it is good enough for little ol me...lol...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I live in a rather small town of Livingston, Montana. We have two quilt shops and one of them carries lots of yarn, the other one also has some. Might be an idea for you ladies who have a quilt shop in your community but no yarn shop. Suggest it to your quilt shop owner. It is an additional income for the quilt shop.


----------



## JusNeedles (Nov 20, 2011)

joycevv said:


> Believe me, there's hope. My husband now does all the cooking! For twenty years he never cooked a meal, but after the kids all grew up and I went back to work full time, he discovered his culinary talents! And I love him more than ever!


How awesome ! keep that man ! My sweet sweet late FIL loved to cook,BUT he could only cook if my MIL was standing next to him handing him the ingredients, the utensils, etc...but we always raved about his new year's day omelets, hi shand stirred bloody marys, etc.....

Really, IF I had ever had a man that could/would cook I would keep that guy around ! Good for you !


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

It's as simple as this...

There are people in this world who are too afraid to ask to learn, so they look down on it. Weather it's knitting, sewing, or even bowling.

Next time someone makes a comment like the "Knitting is for old people", just stare at them blankly for a moment and then go back to your knitting.. 

It takes talent to do what we do!!

Dani


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

wow joene..i lived in livingston, montana when i was a child...I can even remember the house...on M street..at the end of the street, across the street from a creek off the yellowstone river, there was a rock ****...


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

It's not the old knitters it is the wise knitter. I started to knit when I was 6 and now I am 58. Knitting keeps me sane so I will say to her pick up a needle or keep out of my way. I make so many things that peope offer to buy my garments. Nice way to have extra money. Ask her how much she spends on knitted things and just laugh. Happy Knitting. Linda


----------



## rhbarry (Aug 4, 2011)

me too


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

I joined a knitting group at my library last month. One of the girls was teaching a boy about 12 to 14 yrs old knitting. I thought it was her son. I found out it was a boy who was at the library and came in the room and asked if someone could teach him to knit. He said he knew how to chrochet but wanted to learn to knit so she volunteered to teach him. He did very well in the hour he was there.


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

saingxmom said:


> So true! It totally takes your mind away to a peaceful place. Helped me through my breast cancer and 8 chemo treatments! :wink:[/qu


----------



## pats place (Jun 24, 2011)

Too bad "old people" in todays youth oriented culture get such a bad rap! But this young woman is totally wrong and has much to learn.

At my granddaughter's baby shower a few months ago one young woman in her very early 20's had made several knitted and crocheted baby blankets for the little baby to come soon.They were so perfectly made and beautiful.

I started knitting in my late 20's, many years ago. Yes, it is relaxing and very rewarding, especially when we get compliments on our designs and work (well, it's not work when it's so enjoyable).


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

My Dad was a Merchant Marine through three wars and he and the other guys use to hand knit on the ships...Now that is not a "girly thing" is it?

Knitting is such a Zen thing. I have used it many times to help me relax.
shula


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

shula said:


> So true! It totally takes your mind away to a peaceful place. Helped me through my breast cancer and 8 chemo treatments! :wink:[/qu


Right?! I refer to it as "Zen Knitting". I let go and get lost in the motion of the stitches.

Knitting ALWAYS makes me feel better!!

Dani


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

men were the first knitters..we stole it from them..the chinese used to travel with their camels and knit as they walked..and when they ran out of yarn..the men would pull hair from the camels and begin to hand spin it..passing it on and as they traveled they spun and knitted...but...and this makes me go ugh...think about it..the unwashed camel hair...and they would then sell these items as they passed thru cities...did you know that purling was not invented until around the 1600's? before that all knitting was done in the round? wow...i even found a painting of the madonna knitting....


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

Daniele1969 said:


> shula said:
> 
> 
> > So true! It totally takes your mind away to a peaceful place. Helped me through my breast cancer and 8 chemo treatments! :wink:[/qu
> ...


who is that sweet baby? 
My husband is very ill and knittting while in waiting rooms, his hospital stays and such help me cope also with the stress so I know what you mean.

I hope you are well.

shula


----------



## Gwen Webster (Nov 1, 2011)

how good an idea is that!! I must tell my daughter, I wore her alpaca fingerless gloves for a few days but not everyone has that chance and a bracelet will do a good job.


----------



## Dor (Jan 18, 2011)

I learned to knit from my husbands neighbor.I wanted to do the pattern sweaters.Which I did.Now I do baby clothes ,caps,scarves & mitts. My husband said I look like a old granny doing this . Well I am a grandmother.Who really cares what we look like knitting,my kids & grandkids love the things I knit them.


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

I was knitting in a waiting room while my husband had a minor medical procedure. A young female doctor came rushing out saying she was told someone was knitting. She asked me would I cast on for a scarf for her. I told her "sure". She was learning and had a friend cast on and then she said she messed it up dropping stitches and could not fix it. She certainly wasn't old or grandmotherly.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

nbaker said:


> If only old people knit - when did they learn how. We all know it doesn't happen magically. It takes time and lots of practice to be comfortable knitting in public. Old people have to learn when they are younger. NB


An excellent answer! I'm with you.


----------



## smoqui (Mar 2, 2011)

sandy127 said:


> I had brought my daughters hat to work this weekend, because I was almost finished with it. While working on it a girl in her early 30's said, " You knit? Knitting is for old people!" I am only 46. However, after looking at the hat I was making my daughter she stated she wanted one. I told her I already have a list of projects that I need to start and maybe in the future I would make her one. Of course, I informed her that people of all ages knit and that I do it to relax, so that I will not hurt people! Can you believe someone said that to me?


Sounds like it wouldn't be worth your time to give her a history lesson, but in my lifetime it was still common for youngsters in early grade school (perhaps about 7 or 8) to be taught to knit in school. And I don't just mean in home economics. There were classes in all sorts of crafts and useful occupations for both boys and girls. I was taught at home at age 5, and was in very good practice by the time I got to my class.

My favorite come-back for people who say, "why knit your own socks when you can buy them at (insert name of cheap department store) for about 2 bucks." I just reply, what happens if we have a major power shortage, and the factories are forced to shut down. Will you be willing to stop wearing socks or would it possibly occur to you that you might learn to make your own?

I certainly do buy the cheap socks, but I also have to replace them a lot more often than I do the ones I have made for myself.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

sandy127 said:


> I had brought my daughters hat to work this weekend, because I was almost finished with it. While working on it a girl in her early 30's said, " You knit? Knitting is for old people!" I am only 46. However, after looking at the hat I was making my daughter she stated she wanted one. I told her I already have a list of projects that I need to start and maybe in the future I would make her one. Of course, I informed her that people of all ages knit and that I do it to relax, so that I will not hurt people! Can you believe someone said that to me?


She's truly clueless.

She should see all the pre-teens and teenagers that knit at our weekly knitting circle at our LYS... and, other "older" people.


----------



## noniann (Feb 6, 2011)

I started knitting at age 11. While in high school it was not unusual for me to be sitting at a ballgame with a ball of yarn in my pocket and my needles moving, much to my boyfriend's embarassment. ( I got rid of him)
I continue now at 55 wherever I go and am surprised at how many people comment on my knitting being a lost art.
Glad I never lost it.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

The people who think only old people knit are the probably the same people who think we're too old to text, email, have smart phones and surf the net.


----------



## LynnCamp (Jan 24, 2011)

Northwood's Girl, I love your cat's sweater. Is it your own pattern?


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

This reminds me when I was frogging my knitting on the train because I had made a mistake. They were Irish and asked me if I was knitting backwards because I didn't seem to be getting anywhere. I explained what I was doing and everyone in the small carriage was laughing at the antics. I think this is why I catch the train. I am glad that they didn't call me old, because I dont look my age.


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

BobnDejasMom said:


> The people who think only old people knit are the probably the same people who think we're too old to text, email, have smart phones and surf the net.


LOL that is so true!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I've been knitting since I was 7 years old and that is nearly 60 years ago. I have to confess that this is the first time I have heard this belief that you must be old if you knit. Over the years I have taken breaks from knitting, sometimes for many years, but find I always come back to it. There is nothing like picking up a ball of yarn and needles. I find I don't have to watch tv, although I can do that, but there is just a calmness whilst knitting. It is easy to just knit and contentedly be at peace with one's own thoughts, or you can knit and converse with those around you, watch tv, listen to music or whatever. Knitting is just so satisfying and a real relaxant.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

mambo22 said:


> a teenager told me that too about 15 years ago. just last year she saw the afghans I made for my grand daughter & asked if she could buy two princesses for her little girls. so I made her beauty & beast & I made 3 dimentional long hair for her little blind sweetheart to touch & braid plus snow white with 7 dwarfs for other little one. I did not put a price but she pleasantly surprised me for my work.


as your post shows (and so do many others, about charity knitting and knitting things specially designed or adapted for loved ones), knitting can also be a way to show love and compassion, to give something more special than anything that could be bought in a store. maybe that's just for old people too. :roll:


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

sandy127 said:


> I had brought my daughters hat to work this weekend, because I was almost finished with it. While working on it a girl in her early 30's said, " You knit? Knitting is for old people!" I am only 46. However, after looking at the hat I was making my daughter she stated she wanted one. I told her I already have a list of projects that I need to start and maybe in the future I would make her one. Of course, I informed her that people of all ages knit and that I do it to relax, so that I will not hurt people! Can you believe someone said that to me?


Really now?!?!?!?! Only old people knit??? While I do not find that offensive, I do find it to be of great humor. Obviously the girl that told you that is speaking out of ignorance and has the "Open mouth Insert foot" syndrome. Of course saying that "only old people knit" paired with a request for an item back to back is quite humorous.

I'm a disabled veteran and am not old by any means. For me knitting keeps my mind focused, my thoughts centered, and is a great help in dealing with day to day life.

On the other hand people that make broad canvas statements like the girl at your work should consider one simple fact. We knitters are creating fabric with implements that have points on the end. Knitting needles can be quite dangerous in the hands of a Knitter gone postal. LOL

V/r,
Doogie


----------



## victa (Oct 7, 2011)

the only thing God cannot (and would not do) is LIE


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

Sometimes when people don't know what to say, something goofy comes out of their mouth...Count me proud...to knit, crochet, sew,embroider...I'm not "old" but hopefully I'll get there! (57 isn't old is it?)


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I know knitting is for anyone who wants to be creative and relax. My knitting has gotten me through radiation therapy, medical procedures for my DH,all of our medical appointments amd treatments. I am so thankful that there is a therapy that will not break the bank. (unless you are addicted to having an abundance of yarn and tools ) :thumbup:


----------



## mcguire (Feb 21, 2011)

smoqui said:


> sandy127 said:
> 
> 
> > I had brought my daughters hat to work this weekend, because I was almost finished with it. While working on it a girl in her early 30's said, " You knit? Knitting is for old people!" I am only 46. However, after looking at the hat I was making my daughter she stated she wanted one. I told her I already have a list of projects that I need to start and maybe in the future I would make her one. Of course, I informed her that people of all ages knit and that I do it to relax, so that I will not hurt people! Can you believe someone said that to me?
> ...


----------



## euroknit (Nov 30, 2011)

GrammyMe said:


> I taught my GrandD's to knit and crochet before they were teenagers. They don't do projects to keep though. My 15 yo GrandD knits beautifully but doesn't want to do a project. She says "I just like to knit." So she knits a square or such then pulls it out.


Ask your GrandD if you could keep the squares and then make a small lap robe for a nursing home. When you choose lovely colors, she will likely want to keep it. She will thank you for it later.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

joycevv said:


> Debbie J, lucky you! I have a few years to go. Enjoy all those free hours to knit!


I have too much that I want to do to ever be bored. Now I can afford to craft a bit more. LOL And then there is more time to spend with my dear husband. He has some major health issues, so we never know how long we might have together. We try to make each day like it might be our last. I do not know what I would do without him. Probably go as crazy as a bessy bug. (Whatever that is. I just heard my grandmother say that all my life.)

I am really excited about having my "own" money, so to speak.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

They can laugh at me all they want. Yesterday, I looked at an earflap hat in the store. Pitiful! So thin and inferior to the one I recently finished for myself, knit in a bulky wool yarn and warm against the winter elements. I like the fact that I can wear something unique, not a cookie cutter hat that dozens are wearing.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

[/quote] My lovely (now deceased) DH encouraged my knitting and crocheting. He never gave me a hard time about buying yarn either. He was married before, for about 35 years (not happily from what I hear), and when when they got into a fight (often?) his ex went shopping, but she bought jewelry! I have some jewelry (which he bought for me), but I'm not like her! I remember him telling his friends that if I wanted to buy yarn for my hobbies, he would buy (or provide the money for) all the yarn that I wanted! He felt so good about me spending money on that instead of that overly expensive jewelry. I mean really.. How much jewelry can one wear at a time? Of course, he was such a sweet and gentle man that we never got into arguments. It would have been like kicking a puppy! I think I had the perfect husband.. He loved the knitted items that I made for him.. He sewed too but not fabric.. he sewed people.
Gloria[/quote]

That sounds like my dear husband's EX. They would plan a vacation, and she would go and buy new furniture. She liked the high dollar stuff, too. Jewelry, Clothes and everything else! Even after we got married, she would charge her long-distance calls to our phone. I put a shop to that by having a 3rd party call block out on the phone. Did I also mention that she cheated on him from day one of their marriage? Yep, and had their oldest as look out! So very sad.


----------



## yarnstars (Feb 26, 2011)

I love the afghan pictured with your name, where did you find the pattern?


----------



## vgillies (Mar 28, 2011)

Debbie J said:


> Joyce, mine cooks, too! He retired and took over the cooking. I assure you, I don't mind at all. I do cook sometimes, though. I am now retired, well, officially will be tomorrow. Love it!


My husband did all the cooking when we both worked and the kids were young. He would leave early so he could be home with the kids after school. I would take the kids to school on my way to work. When I came home; supper was a-cooking. Nowadays, it is just him, retired, and I, semi-retired, and we eat out as often as eating at home. And occasionally, have the kids invite us for a meal. :thumbup:


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

I know I've posted this in other threads, but I just can't resist posting again here. I'm teaching a group of young ladies ages 8-12 to knit and crochet. Hope I don't get into trouble for aging them before their time! I find that they catch on very quickly compared to some (ahem) "older" people I've tried to teach, and I'm left-handed and I knit and crochet with my strong hand. I think we're right; needlework keeps your mind sharp no matter what your age!


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

PauletteB said:


> I know knitting is for anyone who wants to be creative and relax. My knitting has gotten me through radiation therapy, medical procedures for my DH,all of our medical appointments amd treatments. I am so thankful that there is a therapy that will not break the bank. (unless you are addicted to having an abundance of yarn and tools ) :thumbup:


There are worse addictions!


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

Kiwi_knitter said:


> saingxmom said:
> 
> 
> > So true! It totally takes your mind away to a peaceful place. Helped me through my breast cancer and 8 chemo treatments! :wink:
> ...


When I was 22 years old, my son was 3. He developed meningitis. He went into a coma and I was told he wasn't going to make it. I sat in his room and knitted. It kept me from going crazy. He woke up a month later and now he is 6 feet tall and is in the United States Navy. He survived and so did I! He has done two tours in Iraq.


----------



## Bernice J. Reed (Nov 18, 2011)

Just because she said it does not mean you have to receive it. It was a totally insensitive remark and it should never have passed her pucker. Some of us teach our small grandchildren to knit. In the past I have sent yarn to a school for boys who were abused and they could not sit still. The ladies in charge taught them to crochet and it was the only thing they would do and sit still. They made slippers and sent me a photo of them wearing their slippers with all their feet in a circle. I am sure knitting would have the same result. It really warmed my heart. So, just consider the source of your acquaintance. She simply does not know what she is talking about. :thumbup:


----------



## Bernice J. Reed (Nov 18, 2011)

Just because she said it does not mean you have to receive it. It was a totally insensitive remark and it should never have passed her pucker. Some of us teach our small grandchildren to knit. In the past I have sent yarn to a school for boys who were abused and they could not sit still. The ladies in charge taught them to crochet and it was the only thing they would do and sit still. They made slippers and sent me a photo of them wearing their slippers with all their feet in a circle. I am sure knitting would have the same result. It really warmed my heart. So, just consider the source of your acquaintance. She simply does not know what she is talking about. :thumbup:


----------



## ukraftykid (Aug 8, 2011)

I would have said she could have one if she learnt to knit and let me help her make one for herself. She would then learn the pleasure of knitting and maybe change her mind about the age of those of us who knit.


----------



## grandmasue (Nov 26, 2011)

My daughter Laura is 35 and she's just started knitting again. I bought her a ball of yarn to make a trendy scarf only today. Thought Ginger Spice was a knitter too.


----------



## helent (Feb 9, 2011)

doogie said:


> sandy127 said:
> 
> 
> > I had brought my daughters hat to work this weekend, because I was almost finished with it. While working on it a girl in her early 30's said, " You knit? Knitting is for old people!" I am only 46. However, after looking at the hat I was making my daughter she stated she wanted one. I told her I already have a list of projects that I need to start and maybe in the future I would make her one. Of course, I informed her that people of all ages knit and that I do it to relax, so that I will not hurt people! Can you believe someone said that to me?
> ...


some young people don't use their heads - do they think that when we hit 50 we decided to learn how to knit? no, we started when we were your age -you're missing out on a real fun craft - what do you have to show for spending 100's of hours on your hi tech toys - nothing to comfort you in YOUR old age - smarten up!


----------



## robyn (Mar 13, 2011)

If only OLD people knit how come my mum knitted for all of us when we were babies??


----------



## eerichar (Dec 1, 2011)

This person is obviously not well educated. All one needs to do is look at the photos of those knitting on the Internet. Also, I taught a class for college freshmen and that included the male population. I had about 8 male students/ They all wanted to make beanies.
Knitting is for anyone who enjoys creating something beautiful.


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

Lilysmom567 said:


> Sometimes when people don't know what to say, something goofy comes out of their mouth...Count me proud...to knit, crochet, sew,embroider...I'm not "old" but hopefully I'll get there! (57 isn't old is it?)


"Old" is always ten years older than you are.


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

I am quite shocked at this,not that stangers comment but that husbands do!what a nerve saying it makes you look old,if you stay married you are going to be old one day anyway,you may as well be clever as well.
As for husbands who dont like to see you knit,knit him a big hat with drawstring then he wont have to suffer the sight.
Yes what do non hobbyists do?watch the idiot box for sure,unless they have OCD and clean the kitchen all day,go knitters and yes in public!!!


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

have i got a yarn to tell ewe... has anyone in here felt the sweaters in Walmart? they are so disgusting, there is nothing to them. 
my grandchildren don't like real whipped crm, think it is horrid, they only like cool whip.
now, i ask ewe, what has our generation done to goof the kids up? we much go forward with our knitting, it might help bind us back together again....i loved my grandma knitting, but i didn't think it was reserved just for her, bec she encouraged me to create with her. stand up, i say, stand up and tell your yarn...this is for all the ewe's in the world.... knit on christain soldiers...wait a minutes, am i getting mixed up here, is that the way that song goes? i don't know, but i say, knit on, you wonderful people..you maybe the creations that our grgrandkids will ever know, if we aren't careful..let's share our needles and help them find the sweet joy we have found in this great creative area. love you young folks that share, this is great, you inspire me. i'm going to knit on now, more than ever...


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

Not a type cast rather an excellent roll model. happy knitting Linda


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

eerichar said:


> This person is obviously not well educated. All one needs to do is look at the photos of those knitting on the Internet. Also, I taught a class for college freshmen and that included the male population. I had about 8 male students/ They all wanted to make beanies.
> Knitting is for anyone who enjoys creating something beautiful.


Yeah for knitting and that is a Great example of the popularity of this wonderful activity. 
shula


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

fran-e said:


> have i got a yarn to tell ewe... has anyone in here felt the sweaters in Walmart? they are so disgusting, there is nothing to them.
> my grandchildren don't like real whipped crm, think it is horrid, they only like cool whip.
> now, i ask ewe, what has our generation done to goof the kids up? we much go forward with our knitting, it might help bind us back together again....i loved my grandma knitting, but i didn't think it was reserved just for her, bec she encouraged me to create with her. stand up, i say, stand up and tell your yarn...this is for all the ewe's in the world.... knit on christain soldiers...wait a minutes, am i getting mixed up here, is that the way that song goes? i don't know, but i say, knit on, you wonderful people..you maybe the creations that our grgrandkids will ever know, if we aren't careful..let's share our needles and help them find the sweet joy we have found in this great creative area. love you young folks that share, this is great, you inspire me. i'm going to knit on now, more than ever...


Brilliant! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

I posted this once before, but those following this thread might enjoy reading it. It was about a nationwide campaign during World War 1 for people to knit socks and other items for the troops. Everybody knitted.

http://www.historylink.org/index.cfm?DisplayPage=output.cfm&File_Id=5721


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

OK my grandaughter is 6 years old and knits like a pro..if your thinken she is old..YOUR NUTS. In fact my daughter teaches in a elementry school that has a women come in and teach the girls and boys how to knit. These people who think its for old people better get with the now...


----------



## scoonce (Dec 1, 2011)

You are cute too. I love the picture of you in the hat.
I have been teaching my grand-children to knit. I am not a seasoned knitter either. But, I figure we can learn together. The ages are 5 -10. Two of the neighbors children were here during a lesson and wanted to learn. 2 of them are also boys bearing freckles, hardly old people. They are making dish cloths and loving it.


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

i think anyone with the patients to teach children to knit will get extra jewels in their crowns from on high. i think you are great...and thanx, we all are richer by your example...


----------



## victa (Oct 7, 2011)

i agree. or perhaps to make blankets for the homeless!?


euroknit said:


> GrammyMe said:
> 
> 
> > I taught my GrandD's to knit and crochet before they were teenagers. They don't do projects to keep though. My 15 yo GrandD knits beautifully but doesn't want to do a project. She says "I just like to knit." So she knits a square or such then pulls it out.
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lol Carol, you hit the nail on the head.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

sandy127 said:


> I had brought my daughters hat to work this weekend, because I was almost finished with it. While working on it a girl in her early 30's said, " You knit? Knitting is for old people!" I am only 46. However, after looking at the hat I was making my daughter she stated she wanted one. I told her I already have a list of projects that I need to start and maybe in the future I would make her one. Of course, I informed her that people of all ages knit and that I do it to relax, so that I will not hurt people! Can you believe someone said that to me?


wrong I have been knitting since I was 11 years old and i am now 54 years old.


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

doogie said:


> On the other hand people that make broad canvas statements like the girl at your work should consider one simple fact. We knitters are creating fabric with implements that have points on the end. Knitting needles can be quite dangerous in the hands of a Knitter gone postal. LOL
> 
> V/r,
> Doogie


You know... I tell my friends this exact thing. They just laugh at me. Don't mess with an angry knitter!! LMAO

Dani


----------



## bookladychris (Sep 30, 2011)

If only old people knit, then let me be old! Knitting and crocheting are the best sources of relaxation that I've ever had. I meet with a group of ladies at Starbucks on Monday nights after work and we work for about an hour and a half. I even take my 90+ year old mother who still crochets baby blankets. We enjoy it and people come to ask us about our work. I love it and I'll do it til I drop!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I go to a knitting group every Wednesday afternoon. Our members range in age from their 20s to their 60s. So much for knitting being only for old people.

And we always have young folks coming by to ask if we can teach them to knit. We say "Sure." So, there are always young thangs among our group.

Hazel


----------



## elizabeth2 (Dec 2, 2011)

no


----------



## elizabeth2 (Dec 2, 2011)

i am young|
.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

Fran-e, I love your yarn! Or would that be Ewer? Anyway, I loved it. I would love to teach any or all of my grandchildren to knit or crochet. They aren't interested. =(

And speaking of "old" crafts, does anyone else on here make lye soap? I do! I wanted to learn because it has almost become a lost art, too. Or so I thought until I started making it. LOL There are a lot of people that are doing this craft. Of course, there are more that make candles. I do know how to do that, too. I want to learn it all, and be good at it all.


----------



## vgillies (Mar 28, 2011)

Judging by the number of pages in this post; I would say that young lady certainly missed the mark when she equated knitting with being old. Luckily, knitting is one of those crafts that anyone with enough eye-hand coordination, a couple of sticks and some string can start crafting. And what better way to help express ourselves through these creative crafts.
My daughter, who is expecting our first grandchild, just told me she wants to learn to knit. And so it goes....


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

bookladychris said:


> If only old people knit, then let me be old! Knitting and crocheting are the best sources of relaxation that I've ever had. I meet with a group of ladies at Starbucks on Monday nights after work and we work for about an hour and a half. I even take my 90+ year old mother who still crochets baby blankets. We enjoy it and people come to ask us about our work. I love it and I'll do it til I drop!


Me too bookladychris - I love it!


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I hope the person who initiated this chat prints out the responses and shows them to this knucklehead who is so unworldly that she believes only "old people" knit! Come out from under your rock, young'un!!


----------



## helent (Feb 9, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> I posted this once before, but those following this thread might enjoy reading it. It was about a nationwide campaign during World War 1 for people to knit socks and other items for the troops. Everybody knitted.
> 
> http://www.historylink.org/index.cfm?DisplayPage=output.cfm&File_Id=5721


what a great article - but it made me wonder if all these wonderful knitters suffered from the same hand problems we have today?? and what they did for them??


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

helent said:


> Cindy M said:
> 
> 
> > I posted this once before, but those following this thread might enjoy reading it. It was about a nationwide campaign during World War 1 for people to knit socks and other items for the troops. Everybody knitted.
> ...


The next sentence comes from the article "Other knitters, stymied by the somewhat complicated mystique of turning the heel (i.e. knitting a heel flap and then picking up stitches along its sides to knit a gusset, forming the heel-shaped portion of the sock)". I have the pattern for this type of sock and have knitted dozens. If I can figure out how to post a picture of my latest pair I will put it up.


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Is 40 old......i think not!


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

well, realsilvergirl (u momma named you funny, :shock: ) yes, 40 is old..yep, it is older than 20 by 20 whole years. having said that, i know by some other way that it is 0ld. i have seen 20 tripled plus 7, so the corner.... i've been around. lololol. oh, my, to silly for my socks this morning.
but, ya know what i am finding? the older we get, the better we look, for the most part. have you ladies seen that? used to be you looked kinda old by 50, now there are 70 yr olds that surprise me they are that old. i look better today than i did 20 yrs ago and a whole world better than at 20. nope, we are ageless, just remember that. we get sweeter and puritier with each year and each stitch. so knit on, and you be lookin' better'n them 18 yr olds... 
:thumbup:


----------



## helent (Feb 9, 2011)

fran-e said:


> well, realsilvergirl (u momma named you funny, :shock: ) yes, 40 is old..yep, it is older than 20 by 20 whole years. having said that, i know by some other way that it is 0ld. i have seen 20 tripled plus 7, so the corner.... i've been around. lololol. oh, my, to silly for my socks this morning.
> but, ya know what i am finding? the older we get, the better we look, for the most part. have you ladies seen that? used to be you looked kinda old by 50, now there are 70 yr olds that surprise me they are that old. i look better today than i did 20 yrs ago and a whole world
> better than at 20. nope, we are ageless, just remember
> that. we get sweeter and puritier with each year and each stitch. so knit on, and you be lookin' better'n them 18 yr olds...
> :thumbup:


fran-e, i love your style of writing - you should be doing a weekly article for your local paper - you see clearly with a sense of humor . . . . and you're right! i live in senior housing (I'm 82) and a lot of the chicks here, in their 80's also, are lovely & a lot of fun - i think maybe we've all worn off the rough edges along the way!


----------



## ukraftykid (Aug 8, 2011)

shockey said:


> helent said:
> 
> 
> > Cindy M said:
> ...


May I add that I now remember where I first learnt to knit, it was at school during WW11. We first started by doing gloces and balaclavas for the soldiers, those who could knit made socks. Then, when Britain was bombed so badly by the Germans, we were asked to make mittens, hats, gloves, baby vests, baby pilches (knickers), booties and scarves for the babies, children and adults who were bombed out of their homes and lost everything. It was nicer doing those things as we were able to use whatever colour we wanted. That is when I graduated from meat skewers to knitting needles. I think I was about 8 or 9 when I was doing this knitting. We also went round the fields, I lived in Kent in the country area, and we collected the rosehips from the wild roses and from our garden ones to be made into Rosehip Syrup for babies. I also remember being given Cod Liver Oil and Malt at school, a spoonful a day. This was fine when it tasted more of malt than fish!


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

oh i love your stories.... now, if we have to be old to knit, looks like we are never TO old to knit. how wonderful. you talk of a time just before i was born and to hear real acc'ts of that time is just grand, thanx so much.
now, you didn't have walmart at the time, where did you get the yarn?
i had a german girl/friend that talked about the war. they had to go over near Austria, her father had TB (This was during the war, and he had let his buddy use his inhaler (i couldn't believe they had inhalers back then)and, here, his buddy had tb, so he caught it) anyrate, in the end he died from the tb and so Heidi said that her mother put her sister in the buggy and had heidi hold onto the buggy and they walked back to the eastern area of Germany, to go home. walked thru battle fields over died or dying man. that they were able to get on a train for just a very short distance, most if it was walking...when they got back to their home town it had been bombed and their home was gone. wow, can you believe it? 
but i digress. so, where did you get your yarn?


----------



## ukraftykid (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you for liking my memories. We pulled down clothes that had been knitted and had holes in them or were donated to the school. The wool for the soldiers was given by the Ministry of Defence and some of the wool for the bombed out people was donated by the general public. This was very, very good of them as everything was on ration and they had to use precious clothing coupons to get the yarn. The second hand wool did not cost coupons so a lot of that was donated and the parents of the pupils who were knitting provided a lot of it. The lady who was evacuated with us fostered orphan children and she was given yarn by the authourities for those babies and she let us have any she had over when she had finished knitting for them. We were on rations and coupons for everything until 1955 which I only found out for myself a few years ago. My sister and I were among the lucky ones regarding food. Aunty Norah, the evacuee and her twins, was a keen gardener and we had a large garden full of homegrown vegetables. When the war ended and we went to live with my grandfather he was a keen gardener with a large garden as well and he also grew a lot of fruit. The other thing he did was keep bee so he was given extra sugar for them so we had sugar and the honeycomb. When I was 18 I joined the Womens Royal Navy as a nurse and so we did not know what rationing was there either. I suppose that is why it has taken me so long to realise how long rationing went on. Sorry, I am rambling so I will stop now.


----------



## judord (Nov 11, 2011)

I also love reading your stories of what it was like in Europe back then. I was fortunate enough to live in the U.S. and only vaguely remember the rationing. Only those who have lived through the horror of war can keep the rest of us from getting into the same boat. Thank you for your stories.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

I know out neighbor learned to knit in school. She was a war bride, I think WWII. It is a shame that crocheting and knitting aren't still taught in school. Our youth need to learn these skills. And how to cook from scratch! Too many don't know how to cook if it doesn't come out of a box or a can.

I am one lady who is proud to be old. I learned to be old about 6 years ago. =)


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

fran-e said:


> oh i love your stories.... now, if we have to be old to knit, looks like we are never TO old to knit. how wonderful. you talk of a time just before i was born and to hear real acc'ts of that time is just grand, thanx so much.
> now, you didn't have walmart at the time, where did you get the yarn?
> i had a german girl/friend that talked about the war. they had to go over near Austria, her father had TB (This was during the war, and he had let his buddy use his inhaler (i couldn't believe they had inhalers back then)and, here, his buddy had tb, so he caught it) anyrate, in the end he died from the tb and so Heidi said that her mother put her sister in the buggy and had heidi hold onto the buggy and they walked back to the eastern area of Germany, to go home. walked thru battle fields over died or dying man. that they were able to get on a train for just a very short distance, most if it was walking...when they got back to their home town it had been bombed and their home was gone. wow, can you believe it?
> but i digress. so, where did you get your yarn?


Since you like these kinds of memories read 84 Charing Cross Road. It is written by an American writer who exchanged letters with a bookseller in London after WW2.


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

ya know, Carol, now that you mention that, i think there was a movie made of it, i seem to want to remember seeing it. i love old movies. watching one of Bette Davis's as we speak...LOL. this one is The Great Lie. with Geo Brent. 
anyrate, thanx for that title, i'll have to see if netflix has it. knit on...


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

fran-e said:


> ya know, Carol, now that you mention that, i think there was a movie made of it, i seem to want to remember seeing it. i love old movies. watching one of Bette Davis's as we speak...LOL. this one is The Great Lie. with Geo Brent.
> anyrate, thanx for that title, i'll have to see if netflix has it. knit on...


Ann Brancroft did it. I didn't they that hey could do a movie of letters, but they did. And did it well.


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

ukraftykid said:


> Thank you for liking my memories. We pulled down clothes that had been knitted and had holes in them or were donated to the school. The wool for the soldiers was given by the Ministry of Defence and some of the wool for the bombed out people was donated by the general public. This was very, very good of them as everything was on ration and they had to use precious clothing coupons to get the yarn. The second hand wool did not cost coupons so a lot of that was donated and the parents of the pupils who were knitting provided a lot of it. The lady who was evacuated with us fostered orphan children and she was given yarn by the authourities for those babies and she let us have any she had over when she had finished knitting for them. We were on rations and coupons for everything until 1955 which I only found out for myself a few years ago. My sister and I were among the lucky ones regarding food. Aunty Norah, the evacuee and her twins, was a keen gardener and we had a large garden full of homegrown vegetables. When the war ended and we went to live with my grandfather he was a keen gardener with a large garden as well and he also grew a lot of fruit. The other thing he did was keep bee so he was given extra sugar for them so we had sugar and the honeycomb. When I was 18 I joined the Womens Royal Navy as a nurse and so we did not know what rationing was there either. I suppose that is why it has taken me so long to realise how long rationing went on. Sorry, I am rambling so I will stop now.


This is fascinating and should be written in a local history collection! I assigned my sixth graders to interview people from the WWII times one year for a history project. The stories were fascinating as well......if young people could only know what hardships were dealt with not so very long ago.....Collecting oral history from this period should be done before it is too late! Please investigate the possibility of collecting stories in your community.
g


----------



## helent (Feb 9, 2011)

fran-e said:


> ya know, Carol, now that you mention that, i think there was a movie made of it, i seem to want to remember seeing it. i love old movies. watching one of Bette Davis's as we speak...LOL. this one is The Great Lie. with Geo Brent.
> anyrate, thanx for that title, i'll have to see if netflix has it. knit on...


fran-e - i'm curious - where is Kennedy, NY - i'm not familiar with it - upstate i'm presuming - i'm from Long Island so everything is upstate from us -


----------



## helent (Feb 9, 2011)

gk said:


> ukraftykid said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for liking my memories. We pulled down clothes that had been knitted and had holes in them or were donated to the school. The wool for the soldiers was given by the Ministry of Defence and some of the wool for the bombed out people was donated by the general public. This was very, very good of them as everything was on ration and they had to use precious clothing coupons to get the yarn. The second hand wool did not cost coupons so a lot of that was donated and the parents of the pupils who were knitting provided a lot of it. The lady who was evacuated with us fostered orphan children and she was given yarn by the authourities for those babies and she let us have any she had over when she had finished knitting for them. We were on rations and coupons for everything until 1955 which I only found out for myself a few years ago. My sister and I were among the lucky ones regarding food. Aunty Norah, the evacuee and her twins, was a keen gardener and we had a large garden full of homegrown vegetables. When the war ended and we went to live with my grandfather he was a keen gardener with a large garden as well and he also grew a lot of fruit. The other thing he did was keep bee so he was given extra sugar for them so we had sugar and the honeycomb. When I was 18 I joined the Womens Royal Navy as a nurse and so we did not know what rationing was there either. I suppose that is why it has taken me so long to realise how long rationing went on. Sorry, I am rambling so I will stop now.
> ...


it's nice to talk to someone from that era - i had 3 brothers in the service in WWII - my oldest brother was a bomber pilot with 66 missions over Germany - middle brother was in the submarine service - my mom and i used to pray every day for them to come home safe - and they did! Praise the Lord


----------



## vgillies (Mar 28, 2011)

I agree with Fran-e. These stories are fascinating. My parents were born in Canada and my father didn't serve because of health issues. What I know about the war years are from books and movies; some documentaries but lots of Hollywood stuff; not sure how accurate that can be.
Margaret, if I may call you Margaret; please keep regaling us with your memories. They are fascinating!



ukraftykid said:


> Thank you for liking my memories. We pulled down clothes that had been knitted and had holes in them or were donated to the school. The wool for the soldiers was given by the Ministry of Defence and some of the wool for the bombed out people was donated by the general public. This was very, very good of them as everything was on ration and they had to use precious clothing coupons to get the yarn. The second hand wool did not cost coupons so a lot of that was donated and the parents of the pupils who were knitting provided a lot of it. The lady who was evacuated with us fostered orphan children and she was given yarn by the authourities for those babies and she let us have any she had over when she had finished knitting for them. We were on rations and coupons for everything until 1955 which I only found out for myself a few years ago. My sister and I were among the lucky ones regarding food. Aunty Norah, the evacuee and her twins, was a keen gardener and we had a large garden full of homegrown vegetables. When the war ended and we went to live with my grandfather he was a keen gardener with a large garden as well and he also grew a lot of fruit. The other thing he did was keep bee so he was given extra sugar for them so we had sugar and the honeycomb. When I was 18 I joined the Womens Royal Navy as a nurse and so we did not know what rationing was there either. I suppose that is why it has taken me so long to realise how long rationing went on. Sorry, I am rambling so I will stop now.


----------



## promisegirlfarm (Mar 17, 2011)

I consider the woman who taught me to knit at age 19 to be a TRUE friend. Also, my 16 year old grand daughter knits and truly appreciates hand-knit things. As you know, not all people do.


----------



## Gidget'smom (Jul 31, 2011)

It was an incredibly rude comment on her part, I think.


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

i'm on the border of Pa, eastern side. i'm south of buffalo by about 50 minutes, southeast of erie about 45 minutes, if that helps. i can almost spit and hit Warren, Pa. (that is a trick, as i had throat cancer, and with radiation, no spit..LOL. but i should could give it a try), it's about 20 miles into the heart of warren from here. this is a tiny little town. my mother was born here. soon after her and dad married they moved to Blasdell, that is just about 10 miles south of buffalo. so i was born in that area. but grandma and grandpa lived down here in Kennedy and we came almost wkend-ly...if you will. so this always seemed like more my home. this is farm land, with cows and horses, and all wonderful warm fuzzy things, and i loved it here. so when mom wanted to move back here after dad died,i said, twist my arm...she is frail, so a twist isn't anything but that is all it took and we were packing up. amazing thing is, she sold the house within 2 days of putting it on the market, that was unreal fast, and no haggle over the asking price, they accepted that right now. mom was floored, as it was several times more than they paid for it. but it was only about 45 yrs old, in excellent condition, she could have gotten more, but wouldn't bec that just wouldn't be right. poor mom, the economy had changed, but mom always saw it back when you got allot for, what now we would consider, nothing. times were changing but not for mother. so she thought she made out and the buyer thought they got a steal and they did. so all were happy. 
and i was happy to get out of that area and back down here. 
oh, the big person that sets this area apart, if you will, is, Lucille Ball was born in Celeron, and that is right here beside jamestown, and jamestown is about 8 miles from here. i go to church in Jamestown, NY. so, maybe that will help you narrow it down better. 
happy knitting, or crocheting, or whatever. as long as it is something, happy happy... :!:


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

fran-e said:


> well, realsilvergirl (u momma named you funny, :shock: ) yes, 40 is old..yep, it is older than 20 by 20 whole years. having said that, i know by some other way that it is 0ld. i have seen 20 tripled plus 7, so the corner.... i've been around. lololol. oh, my, to silly for my socks this morning.
> but, ya know what i am finding? the older we get, the better we look, for the most part. have you ladies seen that? used to be you looked kinda old by 50, now there are 70 yr olds that surprise me they are that old. i look better today than i did 20 yrs ago and a whole world better than at 20. nope, we are ageless, just remember that. we get sweeter and puritier with each year and each stitch. so knit on, and you be lookin' better'n them 18 yr olds...
> :thumbup:


I adore your philosophy, Fran-e. You are one pleasant and humorous woman. 
shula


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

anne of green gables said:


> I have a friend who'd like to knit, but doesn't because her husband says it makes her look old. Go figure. I've been knitting since I was a kid. We took it in one section of home ec. guess I'm dating myself, but I love it. Not to worry; some people just don't get it.


I think they should teach more homemaker skills at school maybe it would help some of these kids to learn something useful for when they have a place of their own. A lot of kids can't even sew a button on or mend something let alone do laundry. We had six months of sewing/knitting learning about fabrics etc. and the other six months was cooking,baking keeping recipes, how to do laundry etc. I loved those classes.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Dear UKcraftykid, I was born just after the war. My mum told me stories of the war, one instance was that a bomb fell near my grandmothers house and blew the side wall off completely. Another night my mum insisted that her neighbour join them in the underground bomb shelter with this lady's baby and when they came out this lady's house was flattened. Had she not gone to the shelter they would have been dead. Nan lived in Mitcham but on the borders to Tooting Junction and we too lived on the borders of Kent after we got married. Mum worked in a factory. I have all mums ration coupons from WWII


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

fran-e said:


> well, realsilvergirl (u momma named you funny, :shock: ) yes, 40 is old..yep, it is older than 20 by 20 whole years. having said that, i know by some other way that it is 0ld. i have seen 20 tripled plus 7, so the corner.... i've been around. lololol. oh, my, to silly for my socks this morning.
> but, ya know what i am finding? the older we get, the better we look, for the most part. have you ladies seen that? used to be you looked kinda old by 50, now there are 70 yr olds that surprise me they are that old. i look better today than i did 20 yrs ago and a whole world better than at 20. nope, we are ageless, just remember that. we get sweeter and puritier with each year and each stitch. so knit on, and you be lookin' better'n them 18 yr olds...
> :thumbup:


Hehe ya well whenever i try to use silvergirl as a user name anywhere they always say it is taken and i says to myself, i says self YOU are the REALsilvergirl not that imposter outthere! Haha! So ithas stuckwith me. Mani dont like thenook tablet keyboard. There are no backarrows! Just delete button!


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

how blest we are here in America. never had bombs like what you all lived thru over there in the old country. i do remember during the cold war, that in school they would drill us by making us get under our desk and/or go out in the hallway and be up against the lockers. but that was nothing compared to what went on in the UK and other places. yes, it's a grand land i live in, truly a blessed land. an may it remain so. may we never know another 9-11, nor what went on in the world wars. 
i don't ever want to forget what did go on, so that if i can do anything in my small way to bring peace, i do it. sakes, girl/friends, i think we have the right direction right here...don't you all feel like we are knitting firm friendships and love right in this little ole forum? and isn't love what makes peace? if this is right, and i'm pretty sure i am, if not sure, at least pretty...lolol...then let's knit this world into a better place...let's hear those needles clicking, that's it, i hear ya now...click click, scarves, sweaters, socks, hats, all coming off this assembly line, along with world peace.. thanx....i hope i am not needling anyone here...


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

mavisb said:


> Dear UKcraftykid, I was born just after the war. My mum told me stories of the war, one instance was that a bomb fell near my grandmothers house and blew the side wall off completely. Another night my mum insisted that her neighbour join them in the underground bomb shelter with this lady's baby and when they came out this lady's house was flattened. Had she not gone to the shelter they would have been dead. Nan lived in Mitcham but on the borders to Tooting Junction and we too lived on the borders of Kent after we got married. Mum worked in a factory. I have all mums ration coupons from WWII


what a history. Thank you for sharing. 
shula


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

fran-e said:


> i'm on the border of Pa, eastern side. i'm south of buffalo by about 50 minutes, southeast of erie about 45 minutes, if that helps. i can almost spit and hit Warren, Pa. (that is a trick, as i had throat cancer, and with radiation, no spit..LOL. but i should could give it a try), it's about 20 miles into the heart of warren from here. this is a tiny little town. my mother was born here. soon after her and dad married they moved to Blasdell, that is just about 10 miles south of buffalo. so i was born in that area. but grandma and grandpa lived down here in Kennedy and we came almost wkend-ly...if you will. so this always seemed like more my home. this is farm land, with cows and horses, and all wonderful warm fuzzy things, and i loved it here. so when mom wanted to move back here after dad died,i said, twist my arm...she is frail, so a twist isn't anything but that is all it took and we were packing up. amazing thing is, she sold the house within 2 days of putting it on the market, that was unreal fast, and no haggle over the asking price, they accepted that right now. mom was floored, as it was several times more than they paid for it. but it was only about 45 yrs old, in excellent condition, she could have gotten more, but wouldn't bec that just wouldn't be right. poor mom, the economy had changed, but mom always saw it back when you got allot for, what now we would consider, nothing. times were changing but not for mother. so she thought she made out and the buyer thought they got a steal and they did. so all were happy.
> and i was happy to get out of that area and back down here.
> oh, the big person that sets this area apart, if you will, is, Lucille Ball was born in Celeron, and that is right here beside jamestown, and jamestown is about 8 miles from here. i go to church in Jamestown, NY. so, maybe that will help you narrow it down better.
> happy knitting, or crocheting, or whatever. as long as it is something, happy happy... :!:


Fran-e, have you ever thought of writing down your memories? They are so fascinating. You know, I hated history when I was in school, but the older I get, the more fascinating it gets. You are a great story teller. I love it. Please, More More!


----------



## mgtapley (Nov 11, 2011)

My granddaughters are knitting and love it. They are ages 10 to 16. My daughters learned from my Mom when I was too busy to teach them. We all love it and yes it is very relaxing!


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

Catz, you will be proud to know that my oldest grandson took homemaking in his junior year. He made a pair of sleep pants for himself. He and his younger brother take turns cooking supper at home. They are almost 18 and 14 years old. They also both have to do a load of laundry every week. My daughter is a genius when it comes to her boys! They are also both in boy scouts. The oldest will help when he turns 18. He will be too old to be a scout then. =(


----------



## mgtapley (Nov 11, 2011)

My granddaughters are knitting and love it. They are ages 10 to 16. My daughters learned from my Mom when I was too busy to teach them. We all love it and yes it is very relaxing!


----------



## victa (Oct 7, 2011)

fran-e said:


> have i got a yarn to tell ewe... has anyone in here felt the sweaters in Walmart? they are so disgusting, there is nothing to them.
> my grandchildren don't like real whipped crm, think it is horrid, they only like cool whip.
> now, i ask ewe, what has our generation done to goof the kids up? we much go forward with our knitting, it might help bind us back together again....i loved my grandma knitting, but i didn't think it was reserved just for her, bec she encouraged me to create with her. stand up, i say, stand up and tell your yarn...this is for all the ewe's in the world.... knit on christain soldiers...wait a minutes, am i getting mixed up here, is that the way that song goes? i don't know, but i say, knit on, you wonderful people..you maybe the creations that our grgrandkids will ever know, if we aren't careful..let's share our needles and help them find the sweet joy we have found in this great creative area. love you young folks that share, this is great, you inspire me. i'm going to knit on now, more than ever...


you crack me up. keep up the good fight (oh, and the knitting!)


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh, Fran-e! You are so correct! I wonder if they taught knitting in the prison system if it would help the prisoners. Or maybe they should teach crocheting. Whichever, they need to teach them something other than fighting.

I agree about the peace that comes from knitting. Let's all get to it! I am working on a scarf for my SIL for Christmas. =)


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

wow, deb, not so sure about the needles in prison...yeowzer, that might be asking for it, if you know what i mean? i don't want to be the guard...but, i remember this... years ago they did a study and found that most prisoners never learned to crawl correctly as babies. now, i said it right, correctly. something for mom's to watch for. something about the left hand forward with the right knee, is correct. so, they were doing that with these prisoners, making them crawl right, and it changed them. something about that and the pattern, connection to the floor also, helps the eye-q. i found that interesting. 
having said that, i do believe that crafts, are a help, and add a measure of music to it, and you have a fighting chance of getting somewhere here. ya know? very important. 
life is good, got me a liverwurst sandwich on pimpernickel bread and brown mustard, got projects to work on, the sun is out, things are almost perfect. except the sun is shining on grass...this is dec, something is wrong here, i thought it would be snow out there. snow is inspirational, i'm pretty sure. you can do so much with it...get stuck, shovel, make snowmen, shovel, snow angels and shovel. now if it is rain, you can sandbag. nope, give me snow, better options. getting snow in, now that is sweet. got the larder full, enuff toilet tissue, yep, i like snowed in...a cupboard full of material and yarn...patterns up the ying yang and and, netflix...yep, i'm set. but alas, all i see is green. that sure takes a bite out of the fun of winter. 
and the top of it all, i have this site to talk to like minded folks...yep, ladies, life is sweet. knit on...knit on..


----------



## mcguire (Feb 21, 2011)

JUDITH DODGE said:


> I also love reading your stories of what it was like in Europe back then. I was fortunate enough to live in the U.S. and only vaguely remember the rationing. Only those who have lived through the horror of war can keep the rest of us from getting into the same boat. Thank you for your stories.


Last week I was going thru some boxes of my Mothers (died 40yrs ago, second or third time going thru these) and found our rations books. Oh how the world goes on.... Love the stories, I feel like I lived and still living such a dull life.......


----------



## mcguire (Feb 21, 2011)

fran-e said:


> ya know, Carol, now that you mention that, i think there was a movie made of it, i seem to want to remember seeing it. i love old movies. watching one of Bette Davis's as we speak...LOL. this one is The Great Lie. with Geo Brent.
> anyrate, thanx for that title, i'll have to see if netflix has it. knit on...


Was it where she & a fellow that owned a book store, wrote back & forth & she goes to UK to see him only to find he had died?


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

fran-e said:


> wow, deb, not so sure about the needles in prison...yeowzer, that might be asking for it, if you know what i mean? i don't want to be the guard...but, i remember this... years ago they did a study and found that most prisoners never learned to crawl correctly as babies. now, i said it right, correctly. something for mom's to watch for. something about the left hand forward with the right knee, is correct. so, they were doing that with these prisoners, making them crawl right, and it changed them. something about that and the pattern, connection to the floor also, helps the eye-q. i found that interesting.
> having said that, i do believe that crafts, are a help, and add a measure of music to it, and you have a fighting chance of getting somewhere here. ya know? very important.
> life is good, got me a liverwurst sandwich on pimpernickel bread and brown mustard, got projects to work on, the sun is out, things are almost perfect. except the sun is shining on grass...this is dec, something is wrong here, i thought it would be snow out there. snow is inspirational, i'm pretty sure. you can do so much with it...get stuck, shovel, make snowmen, shovel, snow angels and shovel. now if it is rain, you can sandbag. nope, give me snow, better options. getting snow in, now that is sweet. got the larder full, enuff toilet tissue, yep, i like snowed in...a cupboard full of material and yarn...patterns up the ying yang and and, netflix...yep, i'm set. but alas, all i see is green. that sure takes a bite out of the fun of winter.
> and the top of it all, i have this site to talk to like minded folks...yep, ladies, life is sweet. knit on...knit on..


I knew that the needles or hooks could be a danger to all of them. They do need something to do besides exercise and get bigger and meaner. I think everyone needs to learn at least one craft. I want to learn how to do them all. That is one of the reasons I wanted to learn to make Lye soap. And lotions and other items. You never really know when we just might need these skills.

Life is good here in Texas, too! =) It is rather cool and wet here. No snow, just rain so far. My favorite crafts do have to do with yarn and thread. I just ordered the pattern to make the holders for the e-book readers and the Tablets and I-Pods. Can't wait to get it though. I have ordered more online in the last 3 weeks than I have in the last 3 years. LOL That is what getting a pre-paid credit card will do for you! LOL I won't put any more than $200 at a time on it though, and use down to $10-$15 before I reload it.

I do know how to needle tat, but I do want to learn to tat with a shuttle. One of these days I will! I will just have to make up my mind that I will do it, first. That and find a good video teacher.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I have my Grandmother's ivory tatting shuttle but have never been able to learn to use it. I self-taught myself crocheting and other crafts but despite an instruction manual couldn't master tatting....very frustrating. Will try the videos. I haven't anything in mind to make but would just like to be able to use her shuttle...I don't remember her tatting either so it easily could have been HER mother's!!


----------



## vgillies (Mar 28, 2011)

I found the book and movie of 84 Charing Cross Road at the library. Can't wait until they come in.


mcguire said:


> fran-e said:
> 
> 
> > ya know, Carol, now that you mention that, i think there was a movie made of it, i seem to want to remember seeing it. i love old movies. watching one of Bette Davis's as we speak...LOL. this one is The Great Lie. with Geo Brent.
> ...


----------



## vgillies (Mar 28, 2011)

My aunt did shuttle tatting and embroidered cutwork and filled embroidery. I have the doilies and tablecloths that she made. The sisters and my mother, who was the sister-in-law would sit together and work on various part os the table cloths. Almost like a quilting bee. They each got a tablecloth out of it. Hand-made and unique. The colours are as vibrant today as when they made them.


gma11331 said:


> I have my Grandmother's ivory tatting shuttle but have never been able to learn to use it. I self-taught myself crocheting and other crafts but despite an instruction manual couldn't master tatting....very frustrating. Will try the videos. I haven't anything in mind to make but would just like to be able to use her shuttle...I don't remember her tatting either so it easily could have been HER mother's!!


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

both my grandma's and my one aunt tatted, to see them do it was amazing, those shuttles just flew. mom said she could tat but didn't bec...it was a pain in the rear to iron after you wash it...aunt lorena was teaching me with the shuttles, this was years ago, and i did make a ...what do you call it, something pio, or poi, piocot maybe. but we didn't get to doing anything, like a pattern, so i lost interest. and just like a couple of you, i seen the needle and got that and was piddling with it, but didn't keep at it, bec, like mom, it was a pain to iron.
i have seen them making lace, that looks interesting, i like anything that your hands fly doing it. i want to learn to weave and do pottery. it's endless.
my daughter makes soap, and these cakes cakes that she makes are full of lanolin, and i just use them, the plain ones, to rub on my fingers and it heals up the cracks just like that. don't really want to use the ones with oatmeal for that, oatmeal all over your hand looks a tad...weird.  
there is no end to the things to learn. and you are so right, we never know when knowing how to do some one of these things might be what we have to have or know.


----------



## helent (Feb 9, 2011)

Debbie J said:


> fran-e said:
> 
> 
> > i'm on the border of Pa, eastern side. i'm south of buffalo by about 50 minutes, southeast of erie about 45 minutes, if that helps. i can almost spit and hit Warren, Pa. (that is a trick, as i had throat cancer, and with radiation, no spit..LOL. but i should could give it a try), it's about 20 miles into the heart of warren from here. this is a tiny little town. my mother was born here. soon after her and dad married they moved to Blasdell, that is just about 10 miles south of buffalo. so i was born in that area. but grandma and grandpa lived down here in Kennedy and we came almost wkend-ly...if you will. so this always seemed like more my home. this is farm land, with cows and horses, and all wonderful warm fuzzy things, and i loved it here. so when mom wanted to move back here after dad died,i said, twist my arm...she is frail, so a twist isn't anything but that is all it took and we were packing up. amazing thing is, she sold the house within 2 days of putting it on the market, that was unreal fast, and no haggle over the asking price, they accepted that right now. mom was floored, as it was several times more than they paid for it. but it was only about 45 yrs old, in excellent condition, she could have gotten more, but wouldn't bec that just wouldn't be right. poor mom, the economy had changed, but mom always saw it back when you got allot for, what now we would consider, nothing. times were changing but not for mother. so she thought she made out and the buyer thought they got a steal and they did. so all were happy.
> ...


Fran-e - you have the gift, girl! i hope you are putting your thoughts down in or on something permanent - if it were in book form i would be first on line to get one - 
i don't have any of those other fancy hi tech gadgets (except this little laptop) but do still love books - you have a devoted following here on KP so keep on with the visits, ok? xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

Yes that's it. It is a great book.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

helent said:


> Debbie J said:
> 
> 
> > fran-e said:
> ...


I was thinking the same thing. Fran-e, you are a wonderful storyteller. Have you thought about a blog?


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

i am a blog...lol... no, i am not a writer, just a silly woman.. but i have 2 daughters that really ought to write, they can tell stories that are unreal..i just tell some of what i know and most of what i donut...lol.
but you all are so kind. just have to say, aren't we so lucky to meet up with each other in here and share things we know, or want to know? golly, how lucky we are that someone, i haven't seen her name for a couple days, so don't remember, who started this forum up, but she is WONDERFUL. and i say...let's vote her President. no one else running is that great....yes, i say...let's vote her in as President...give me her name and i'll start a write in campaign...what say ye??? sounds like a winter?...no no, winner?...lol. love you all.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

So snow is inspirational huh? You ought to live in Montana. I wish I could send you all the snow we get here. I didn't even know it snowed in Texas. Last year on Thanksgiving we were snowed in, in fact, we were snowed in for a week and then could only get out with a 4-wheel drive with chains on. Do you know what a 4-wheel drive is. I just wish I could be some place warm for a few months.


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

grandma jo, would you like company? i'll come stay with you and we can be snow bunnies together...i loves the idea. keep telling folks around here if they don't shape up and get that snow in here i'm moving...so here i come Montana..
yes, i know about 4 wheelers, just never had to use one. why did you have to be driving out? did you run out of food, or electric, or what happened? let's get a generator, that would solve that and then...oh, i don't know, lots of liverwurst for the frig, and dark bread, brown muster... we can do it... lol.
here i go again, daydreaming. think i would have made a grand pioneer, what say ye? prolly not..
i hope you don't get snowed in this year, if that is what you don't want to be. send it to me..i'll take it. looks like that is the only way i'll get it..LOL.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

Grandma Jo, come on down to Texas. It rarely snows here in Texas, and when it does, it doesn't last too long. A few days at most. It is a wet cold though, although it isn't ever much below freezing. I think the lowest I remember it ever getting is like 19 degrees one year. It lasted maybe 2 days and then it warmed up. It has never gotten below zero. Knock on Wood!


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

Fran-e, I wonder if you and I are twins. LOL I do love the snow. It is so beautiful! And if it snows here, we can turn up the propane fireplaces. If we lose electricity, we can just put the food out in the snow and bring it in to thaw and cook. We just won't be able to cook in the stove, but I can cook cornbread and biscuits on top of the stove in an iron skillet with a hot iron griddle on top. (I will have to practice a bit though. It has been a long time since I did that.) My husband loves liverwurst! Not sure about the brown bread and brown mustard though. He loves it. I can eat a little on crackers. I have been known to open the curtains and mini-blinds when it is cold out and the electricity is off. We do very well. We do need to get us a generator for this year. Since we live out about 5 miles or so from town, we keep a pretty good supply of groceries on hand. We could probably make it till spring if we use up out of the freezer and all the veggies I canned over the summer.


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

okay, deb, let's pack our bags and go to grandma jo's. yes, that is what we need to do. pool our dimes and give grandma jo a vacation in Florida...one season of that and she'll be begging for her Montana winters...LOL. not anything against florida, just that once you get that snow, how could you want anything else. 
i'm so, almost, concerned that we will have a green Christmas and that's just wrong here..
but you live without snow, just dampness? how horrid for you, dear deb.. how do you survive it? wow. now i have to feel sorry for my twin.. lol.
well, i guess we live where we do and make the best of it. take care...


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Okay kids, you got me! However, remember cold comes with snow, and I mean really cold. I grew up in Montana and have been here my whole life. Being married to a Montana rancher, I will never get away from Montana. If I could bring the ranch and my hubby with me I might try. The winter temps in Montana can get to 40 below zero or more. The warmest it gets is 40s and maybe 50s on nice days. We don't have the cold humidity that you do though. The air is pretty dry here. We do get terrific wind here too, sometimes at 75 to 80 mph or worse. If it is really cold and with the wind it is really unbearable to be out. One thing about our wind though, no smog here, the air is very clean. If it is awfully cold with the wind, it is pretty unbearable. That is a good time to stay inside and do crafts. It is supposed to be 0 degrees here tonight.


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

Grandma Jo said:


> So snow is inspirational huh? You ought to live in Montana. I wish I could send you all the snow we get here. I didn't even know it snowed in Texas. Last year on Thanksgiving we were snowed in, in fact, we were snowed in for a week and then could only get out with a 4-wheel drive with chains on. Do you know what a 4-wheel drive is. I just wish I could be some place warm for a few months.


I lived in Amarillo, TX and they said we would get Montana's weather a week after they did. They claimed there was noting to stop it but barbed wire.


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

so, carol, did you get it? was it grand and really piled up? did you need a snowblower or leafblower? we use to get really nice good, piled up high snows here in NY, now it is zip. well, "shirley" you all have heard of the Buffalo winters? i feel like i'm in honalulu. crimist, what can you do with rain? this fall has been like spring, all mud, who in their right cotton picking minds needs this? always my favorites went...fall, winter and then put up with summer and hate spring. spring bec of the mud..i hate it. summer bec of the heat. and the last couple years have been nasty with some of the heat. if i wanted that i would move to dixie. last night i went out to see some Christmas lights that looked like they hung them on a fence, they appeared so low down, long story, anyrate..that was why i got in the suv and down the road i went...and it was...WARM. now, come on, this is or was dec 4th. time for wool socks, not a summer sweater. so i was disappointed in the heat wave, and then, they must have their lights on a timer, bec i got there and they were off and i looked and it was 10:02pm. jerks...lol. well, maybe i was the jerk, yeah, that is how that goes, i was showing my brilliants.
enuff, clogging up cyber when others need to get their days started with really important issues...sorry, girls. you can't trust anyone that has franmyster as their email name...LOL. see you all later on, make it a jolly holly day..and send some snow to me...grandma jo. i'll love you forever...


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

deb, you mustn't live near carol, she gets snow and you don't? what kind of a state is that, anyways? i could have sworn i seen john wayne in snow on a ranch...you must live on the wrong side of the state. i hear it's big, but come on, how big is it? yeowzer..


----------



## mcguire (Feb 21, 2011)

Grandma Jo said:


> Okay kids, you got me! However, remember cold comes with snow, and I mean really cold. I grew up in Montana and have been here my whole life. Being married to a Montana rancher, I will never get away from Montana. If I could bring the ranch and my hubby with me I might try. The winter temps in Montana can get to 40 below zero or more. The warmest it gets is 40s and maybe 50s on nice days. We don't have the cold humidity that you do though. The air is pretty dry here. We do get terrific wind here too, sometimes at 75 to 80 mph or worse. If it is really cold and with the wind it is really unbearable to be out. One thing about our wind though, no smog here, the air is very clean. If it is awfully cold with the wind, it is pretty unbearable. That is a good time to stay inside and do crafts. It is supposed to be 0 degrees here tonight.


Here in Ohio we have a little of everything. Few years ago, when I was still working, it got so cold. I had to leave my car at the top of my lane, in the morning when I went to go to work, it had sleeted and my car was frozen in the tracks. My work was only 3 blocks away so I walked. I was early and punched in 1/2 hr before starting time. I was written up by our WICKED WITCH for not asking to come in early. The temp was down to below 0. Several that lived in town did not get there until late..... today if have a muddy lane and have to walk about 50ft to my car. Have to go volunteer at my retired job, if they want to fire me ..
fine, but no more WICKED WITCH there.....


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

Fran-E, I love it! 
I have lived in East Texas my whole life. I don't know anything else. Snow doesn't bother me. It is just too beautiful to be bothered with! I want snow for Christmas, but we rarely ever get it then. It is usually after Christmas that we get any snow. It did sleet here last night and this morning, but it's just not the same.

When do you want to pack up and go to see Grandma Jo? Let me know so I can be sure and pack my bikini. NOT! I do have a 2 piece, but bikini, no way! I would scare all the fish away. And then all the fishermen would be out to get me and not in a good way!


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

If you want to experience what hot is, you should have been here in East Texas this summer. Well over 30 days of triple digit temperatures and NO rain at all. All the lakes are down at least 6-10 feet if not more. The Perdenalas River down in the southern part of the state was so low that my BIL could walk across it.

And how big is the state of Texas? It is closer to drive from here to Chicago than it is to drive from the Eastern border to the Western border. It is big! Look at a map and see. We have everything here; Mountains, Plains, the Valley, and so much more. I live in what is called the Piney Woods are. I do love it. And, yep it snows in the Amarillo area. But that is the northern part of the state. Here, in East Texas, it snows about once every 5 or so years. We NEVER have 0-degrees. Or not that I know of, in my lifetime.


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

I grew up in Indiana and we got snowed in every year. I just loved it. I live in Arizona now because I was in a accident where I was trapped in snow in my car on my my way home from work, that was a December blizzard! I swore I would never drive in snow again.So here I am in a place that never gets much lower than 30 in the winter. I have been here for 6 years. I miss seeing and touching snow but I wont drive in it ever again if I can help it!


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

Since I don't know how to drive in snow or on ice, I keep my big butt at home! I tell everyone that I am too old to learn. (but only to do that!) Besides, I don't want to learn to drive on it. It's a good excuse not to get out and to stay home and knit and or crochet and good a big pot of soup. =)


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

Debbie J said:


> Since I don't know how to drive in snow or on ice, I keep my big butt at home! I tell everyone that I am too old to learn. (but only to do that!) Besides, I don't want to learn to drive on it. It's a good excuse not to get out and to stay home and knit and or crochet and good a big pot of soup. =)


Had no choice about driving in it. I had to go to work every day. I was terrified, because I65 gets the snow drifts and it really is a mess in the winter!


----------



## helent (Feb 9, 2011)

Debbie J said:


> Since I don't know how to drive in snow or on ice, I keep my big butt at home! I tell everyone that I am too old to learn. (but only to do that!) Besides, I don't want to learn to drive on it. It's a good excuse not to get out and to stay home and knit and or crochet and good a big pot of soup. =)


sounds like me, Debbie - when inclement weather comes - rain or snow - my friends and family know i'm hibernating and cooking a big pot of soup!


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

helent said:


> Debbie J said:
> 
> 
> > Since I don't know how to drive in snow or on ice, I keep my big butt at home! I tell everyone that I am too old to learn. (but only to do that!) Besides, I don't want to learn to drive on it. It's a good excuse not to get out and to stay home and knit and or crochet and good a big pot of soup. =)
> ...


Helen, I don't drive in rain unless it is an absolute emergency! AND, no night driving for me. I don't see so well at night, and other drivers get really mad at me because I go slower than the speed limit.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I wish I could send snow to all of you who want it. Really right now we have very little, but it is only l5 degrees at present and the sun is shining and the wind is blowing. Really very cold out inspite of the sun. Isn't KP fun, we can get together and visit about most anything. Kind of got away from Only Old People Knit though. That is something else we have in common, (not being old people) but the ability and love to knit or crochet. Well I guess I am kinda old, but there is a lot of life left in the old girl yet. Keep the fun going and have a good day.
Joene ;-) ;-)


----------



## quiltedbirds (Nov 11, 2011)

juanitah03 said:


> quiltedbirds said:
> 
> 
> > My 6 year old grandson is fascinated watching me knit and asked me to show him how! He did very well for a few lines, but my daughter was horrified as it "was a girlie thing!"
> ...


I'm with you there, people are so fond of putting others into compartments. I encourage him to do crafts of all kinds. After all if no one passes on the skills to a new generation, they'll just die out and the pleasure you get from making a gift for someone is wonderful.


----------



## judord (Nov 11, 2011)

I know just what you mean. I lived in Miles City for several years. 110 in the summer and 35* below in the winter. I don't miss that for sure.


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

nono, deb, i don't want to go to florida with Grandma Jo, i want to stay in montana and veg thru a delish winter with gobs of snow...i say, save our dimes to send Grandma Jo to florida, she'll soon change her mind, i'm sure of it, unless she gets into wind surfing, that might be a habit she won't want to break...LOL. 
we have rain here today, this is just so wrong. we have only had a very few green Christmas's and they are really downers, i have to say. they say around here, green Christmas, full cemetary...well, i don't know, but i know i don't like them. i want the snow before thanksgiving and if it would stay till April i would be so to tickled. in the last few years we haven't gotten as much as we use to, till last winter, then we got several bad storms. my 93 yr mother fell and broke her hip Dec 9th, i drove 30 miles every morning.one way..like i left around 5:30am, to go to hospital and then nursing home to take care of her...in all kinds of really bad bad storms. didn't get back here till around 9pm. sometimes it was hard to see the end of the subaru hood. i had to be pulled out of the driveway, as i was just snowed in. but i went and i loved it. as long as it isn't ice, i am a happy camper..i'll go thru it come what may. took my laptop with me, as i could get on line at the nursing home when mother napped, fran-e played puter princess. should have been knitting, but the bug hadn't hit me yet. now what i could do with that time.
well, sweet ladies, i am off to do something, like, maybe a nap...lol. chat with you all later, and this is a great site. i'm also in...BadBad mistake...., been in there, bunch of great sister/ladies in there to. in fact, darn it, i am hard pressed to find a site where the people/folks aren't the best, think it is bec we are busy peoples...and creative and just plain super talented. we care for each other and love to help and get together. love this site, it is the bestest in the whole wide world...can we all agree on that? YES. thought you would see it my way... later, gators.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Grandma Jo said:


> Okay kids, you got me! However, remember cold comes with snow, and I mean really cold. I grew up in Montana and have been here my whole life. Being married to a Montana rancher, I will never get away from Montana. If I could bring the ranch and my hubby with me I might try. The winter temps in Montana can get to 40 below zero or more. The warmest it gets is 40s and maybe 50s on nice days. We don't have the cold humidity that you do though. The air is pretty dry here. We do get terrific wind here too, sometimes at 75 to 80 mph or worse. If it is really cold and with the wind it is really unbearable to be out. One thing about our wind though, no smog here, the air is very clean. If it is awfully cold with the wind, it is pretty unbearable. That is a good time to stay inside and do crafts. It is supposed to be 0 degrees here tonight.


I've been through Montana a few times. Where is Livingston again? By Sheridan, Billings? Where?


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Grandma Jo said:


> I wish I could send snow to all of you who want it. Really right now we have very little, but it is only l5 degrees at present and the sun is shining and the wind is blowing. Really very cold out inspite of the sun. Isn't KP fun, we can get together and visit about most anything. Kind of got away from Only Old People Knit though. That is something else we have in common, (not being old people) but the ability and love to knit or crochet. Well I guess I am kinda old, but there is a lot of life left in the old girl yet. Keep the fun going and have a good day.
> Joene ;-) ;-)


I'm 60 today. Does that make me old?


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

60 old? no no, you are a baby..


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

sandy127 said:


> I had brought my daughters hat to work this weekend, because I was almost finished with it. While working on it a girl in her early 30's said, " You knit? Knitting is for old people!" I am only 46. However, after looking at the hat I was making my daughter she stated she wanted one. I told her I already have a list of projects that I need to start and maybe in the future I would make her one. Of course, I informed her that people of all ages knit and that I do it to relax, so that I will not hurt people! Can you believe someone said that to me?


I used to buy a lot of knitting supplies on an eBay, so that must mean that I am and oldster, so it used to display those canes with the four little rubber feet, as "something you might like". I'm only 41, and not quite decrepit yet. I know girls in their twenties who knit.


----------



## ukraftykid (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Fran-e, here in England we are also having very unseasonal weather. It should be getting colder but we have a couple of cold days and then it is mild and warm again. Snow has been reported in Scotland but not expected in the Midlands where I live. It looks like a rainy Christmas instead of a snowy one again. Some folks still have roses ourt in their gardens and the Spring bulbs are already showing. My best Camillia is covered in buds so I hope it does not freeze before I can get some fleece on it.


----------



## mgtapley (Nov 11, 2011)

I am 64 and loving it! As a retiree I can sit and knit all day if I like! And when the weather gets cold and snowy I'll do just that!


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

margaret, do you want to go to grandma jo's with us? we could have a knitting bee for the winter..come on over, i think we could have a blast....is that okay with you grandma jo??? ;0


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday Fran-e. No 60 does not make you old. I am quite a bit older than you and still going strong, 73 years strong. Just enjoy your life and don't worry about your age. It is only a number you know. :roll:


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

grandma jo, it's not my birthday...LOL.. i must have said something wrong..
how can you be my grandma jo, you are only a couple years older than me...well, but i like calling you that, just seems fun somehow. maybe i am in an early second childhood...story of my life. always was a kid, mom said i kidded around...so, there you go, always a kid never an adult, fine... now, if any or you understand that, do not, i repeat do not admit to it, that is goofer than a cat with 9 tails in a room full of rocking chairs...yeowzer.
off to knit for a bit before it is to late...have a great evening and keep us posted on the snow...


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Grandma Jo said:


> Happy Birthday Fran-e. No 60 does not make you old. I am quite a bit older than you and still going strong, 73 years strong. Just enjoy your life and don't worry about your age. It is only a number you know. :roll:


It's my birthday.. Glacy1's.. lol ...


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday glacy1


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

happy birthday...glacy1. you are looking good, girl/friend. hope you have a great day of it..enjoy.



glacy1 said:


> Grandma Jo said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Birthday Fran-e. No 60 does not make you old. I am quite a bit older than you and still going strong, 73 years strong. Just enjoy your life and don't worry about your age. It is only a number you know. :roll:
> ...


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

fran-e said:


> happy birthday...glacy1. you are looking good, girl/friend. hope you have a great day of it..enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


About to leave to go to my grandkids house.. they invited me over for Pizza!


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday glacy1!!!


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh My, I goofed. Happy Birthday Glacy1! Hope you had a good day.


----------



## ssofalvi (Aug 15, 2011)

I have to put a comment here. I am running a knitting swap and this month I have over 160 participants... I am 26 and thought it would be a great way to meet other like minded people and I have, however I think this is the first month that I have someone other than myself under the age of thirty participating! Young people do knit!! And we make some pretty cool and inventive things too! Although I have to say, someone with thirty or forty years of knitting expertise is going to school me when it comes to the quality of the knitting!! 

I really like making chunky looking items. I tend to use multiple strands of yarn to achieve this look. Or I also have a spinning wheel and I spin core spun yarn that is really lofty and chunky! I lLOOVVEEE it!! 

I find it most troublesome when I go into a yarn shop and am not treated with respect because I must be too young to know what I am talking about. Once a sale lady at a LYS tried to convince me that acrylic yarn is just as expensive and nice to work with as merino. I am not going to argue whether the merino is a better yarn perse. But I do know that acrylic is cheaper than merino and was slightly insulted when she told me that it is just as good and I must not be knowledgeable enough about yarns. I find it frustrating when someone insists this is what I want when I know that it isn't!!

There are young knitters!! A lot of us!!
Best,
Sarah


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

1. My father laughed when I was in college and knitting socks for my fiance. This was in 1951. Knitting was a new fad then, though I had learned to knit at 13. I guess knitting faded from the college scene and I hear it is "back," so it must not have gone far.

2. As to young adults laughing and refusing to learn to knit, about six years ago I was in a church knitting group which included two elderly women who were struggling mightily to learn to knit. Their parents were immigrants from Scotland probably at least a hundred years ago. Of course their mother was a champion knitter and very much wanted to teach her six daughters. These two had refused, laughing that it was only for old ladies. By the time our group convened, THEY were old, wanted to learn, regretted their youthful folly, and had so much trouble that one of them died before she mastered the two basic stitches.


----------



## scoonce (Dec 1, 2011)

Debbie J said:


> Oh, Fran-e! You are so correct! I wonder if they taught knitting in the prison system if it would help the prisoners. Or maybe they should teach crocheting. Whichever, they need to teach them something other than fighting.
> 
> I agree about the peace that comes from knitting. Let's all get to it! I am working on a scarf for my SIL for Christmas. =)


Martha Stewart taught crocheting when she was doing time.
She made a shawl. It was BIG news, remember?


----------



## Bridgitis (Aug 8, 2011)

kaylink said:


> Well I can tell you that young people knit too. Im only 23 years old and I just learned to knit. I love it. I have a few friends who also knit. It is cheaper and more fun to knit my own stuff then buy it in the store.


Good for you! I learned when I was nine and am still at it. I am now 85 and just had an exhibit of 16 of my shawls. All of them are made of wool - Icelandic, mohair, cashmere and merino. Just finished a gorgeous cardinal red one using Cherly Osborn's "prairie shawl" pattern.I also knit socks for my six children.


----------



## scoonce (Dec 1, 2011)

glacy1 said:


> Grandma Jo said:
> 
> 
> > Okay kids, you got me! However, remember cold comes with snow, and I mean really cold. I grew up in Montana and have been here my whole life. Being married to a Montana rancher, I will never get away from Montana. If I could bring the ranch and my hubby with me I might try. The winter temps in Montana can get to 40 below zero or more. The warmest it gets is 40s and maybe 50s on nice days. We don't have the cold humidity that you do though. The air is pretty dry here. We do get terrific wind here too, sometimes at 75 to 80 mph or worse. If it is really cold and with the wind it is really unbearable to be out. One thing about our wind though, no smog here, the air is very clean. If it is awfully cold with the wind, it is pretty unbearable. That is a good time to stay inside and do crafts. It is supposed to be 0 degrees here tonight.
> ...


My nephew-in-law came from Livingston Montana. It is a beautiful place to "visit" but does get cold. I spent 6 childhood years in Wyoming. Vowed I would never leave. Did though when I was all of 10 years old to Missouri. My Wyoming bred and lives there still, Brother in law calls Missouri the "God forsaken country" because of the chiggers, mosquito's and flies. Uh, excuse me, Nothing but sage brush, antelope and jack rabbits inhabit your country. You can drive through towns with populations of 5. That's not a town. Thats a small barn yard. The Big Horn river looks like a creek. Come to Missouri, I'll show you a river. Mountains however, Oh Wowee! Wyoming, Montana, Utah, etc, those Big Horn Mts. are absolutely drop dead gorgeous. Smoky Mts. in the southeastern states, oh wow! uh, awesome! Then we have the Alps! Oh my word, you have never seen Mts until you see the Alps in Austria, Switzerland. They are the biggest most awe inspiring Mts. God worked overtime on our majestic mountains in all places. His handiwork is most amazing. I can only imagine what His heaven is going to be like. Can't wait!
I'm so glad that He created a beautiful land for us to live in. Never take it for granted. Even snow can be beautiful. Cold, but beautiful. Dangerous, but beautiful. I love living where I have all 4 seasons to enjoy. It makes life more interesting. 
I do love the fact thought that we are all different and have different tastes and likes. Cool huh?


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

yes, martha's crocheting changed my life forever...NOT. glad she had something to do, just tanning all day, what a bore that would be. however, fooling aside, seems to me i heard she did some good things while in there. if so, that is good. 
wait, am i in prison? is that why i am knitting..? help me, let me out, i don't want to be in prison, i'm, i'm, i'm a prisoner of of of, what in the heck am i talking about? brother, sometimes i do go off on a tangent.. have any of you noticed that? scary, and just as sure as shooting, debbiej will know what i am talking about... deb, you got to be careful, or they'll lock you up with me...but, that can't be all bad, we could party hardy with our knitting needles just a clicking away... just think of levenworth with all us inspired knitters, teaching each other stitches...keeping us in stitches. oh, yeah. thanx martha, you have inspire another whole group to do something to get behind the bar... uh? what? i best set that idea down and back away slowly...lol. love you ladies.. :thumbup:



scoonce said:


> Debbie J said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, Fran-e! You are so correct! I wonder if they taught knitting in the prison system if it would help the prisoners. Or maybe they should teach crocheting. Whichever, they need to teach them something other than fighting.
> ...


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

i wonder if that was one of those prayer shawls she did? now, i shall ponder that most of the night. pondering has begun..see you later, i'm a pondererer...ing.


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

scoonce said:


> glacy1 said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma Jo said:
> ...


Amen, sister/friend, the Lord out did Himself with all the wonders we get to witness. i'm glad to live here, but i loved seeing what i did see over the pond..grand world...focus on that and forget this war and misery.
you enjoy the 4 seasons? so do i, but just now we aren't getting much of the 4th season.....where's the snow? just asking...all it has done today is rain...rain, i tell you...thicking that up a tad, water and flour or cornstarch, whatever it takes thicking that rain up so we have something to show for all this... can't shovel rain, don't work, tried it...waste of time...so, i shall knit...

:lol:


----------



## Bridgitis (Aug 8, 2011)

Be patient. I have six children and finally last year one of the girls who is 52 decided it was time to knit - she began with socks on four size two needles. Then knee socks on size 6 needles. Now she is hooked. She lives 1400 miles from me so goes to You Tube for help


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

Fran-e, I do know what of you speak. (Is that dating us?) Naw, we can't date! Ooops now you have me doing it. LOL I think Martha did knit in prison. And yeah, I will join you, but I don't think we will be in prison. Maybe the looney bin? Oh my goodness, I am just so bad. Now Santa won't come and see me and leave me anything on my long list of knitting items.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Dream on, do you really think they would allow knitting needles in prison being held by a bunch of crazy women? I swear you guys are getting nuttier(is that a word?) by the moment. Just think of all those prisoners running around with knitting needles. The guards would be afraid to go to work.

Livingston is about 115 miles west of Billings, 26 miles east of Bozeman and 50 miles north of Yellowstone Park, in fact Livingston is the north entrance to the Park. It is a beautiful area, but winters can be kind of tough. Yesterday and today we have had high winds and it is so cold. The wind probably blows here 90 percent of the time during the winter.

Anyway girls, give up the idea of robbing banks or whatever. I don't think your knitting needles would last long in prison. I am almost done with the tote bag I am knitting. I am on the last outside pocket. I have decided to put pockets on the inside too and then I can felt it. Can hardly wait till it is done.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

Grandma Jo, I think Fran-e and I need to go to the Looney Bin, not to prison. I don't wanna be with the mean people! I just thought if the prisoners could knit then they would be a lot calmer than now. If they can make a weapon out of a toothbrush then they can make a weapon out of anything.

I just had a thought . . . I can just see one of the prisoners knitting a gun or a knife. LOL I don't think the knitted object would hurt too bad.


----------



## knits4charity (Mar 1, 2011)

I taught my 6 yr old grandson to knit this past summer, then he lost interest...ended up leaving his bag at my house and didn't appear interested. So 2 days ago my daughter his momma) said she wanted to learn I took his needles from his bag so she could get started. He was highly offended. So guess Mom will have to get her own needles & bag. She's doing well, by the way...says she loves it. Hooray! I love having a knitting buddy to hang out with.
Rosie in MO


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

Grandma Jo said:


> Dream on, do you really think they would allow knitting needles in prison being held by a bunch of crazy women? I swear you guys are getting nuttier(is that a word?) by the moment. Just think of all those prisoners running around with knitting needles. The guards would be afraid to go to work.
> 
> Livingston is about 115 miles west of Billings, 26 miles east of Bozeman and 50 miles north of Yellowstone Park, in fact Livingston is the north entrance to the Park. It is a beautiful area, but winters can be kind of tough. Yesterday and today we have had high winds and it is so cold. The wind probably blows here 90 percent of the time during the winter.
> 
> Anyway girls, give up the idea of robbing banks or whatever. I don't think your knitting needles would last long in prison. I am almost done with the tote bag I am knitting. I am on the last outside pocket. I have decided to put pockets on the inside too and then I can felt it. Can hardly wait till it is done.


The freedom shawl that Martha made in prison was crochet.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Probably wouldn't let you have knitting needles in the looney bin either.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Grandma Jo said:


> Dream on, do you really think they would allow knitting needles in prison being held by a bunch of crazy women? I swear you guys are getting nuttier(is that a word?) by the moment. Just think of all those prisoners running around with knitting needles. The guards would be afraid to go to work.
> 
> Livingston is about 115 miles west of Billings, 26 miles east of Bozeman and 50 miles north of Yellowstone Park, in fact Livingston is the north entrance to the Park. It is a beautiful area, but winters can be kind of tough. Yesterday and today we have had high winds and it is so cold. The wind probably blows here 90 percent of the time during the winter.
> 
> Anyway girls, give up the idea of robbing banks or whatever. I don't think your knitting needles would last long in prison. I am almost done with the tote bag I am knitting. I am on the last outside pocket. I have decided to put pockets on the inside too and then I can felt it. Can hardly wait till it is done.


I have been to Livingston many times! We went every month to Montana, sometimes a roundabout way, Montana, Wyoming, Utah, Idaho, to do medical exams in four states, but sometimes we would go through Yellowstone if our first stop was Billings, and we had grandkids with me. Yes.. I can picture it now.


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

oh my goodness, debbie j, you are just like me...i can't believe it, when i first seen that...dating, i was going to say, deb, what are you talking about and then i finished reading it and had a good rip... so, you think loony bin? well, i don't know if we would end up there but maybe, just maybe the guards would..or they would need a long vacation...LOL. still, my goal would be grandma jo's... cuz if it snowed and we were locked up, wouldn't be able to see it, they'd keep us in the holding pen, i think. :roll:
not as rainy today, but no snow either. would have liked to just knitted the day away, but had ramming to do. got to take the air out of them tires, then people will leave me alone, don't you think? my friends dog got into stick-tights, a pomeranian, with extremely thick top and undercoat. what a mess. had to take that fur right down low as i could go.. i could just spit. but she is cute as a button, just that i like to let the fur grow this time of year and we generally can, but with no snow, she can get to them burrs and she goes lickity larrup for them. uhhh, slap her daddy. to boot i'm not a groomer, so it takes me forever to do it and make her look half way good. but a sweeter dog never was, other than my daisy dew, she was the very bestest of any of them. but rachel comes in right there with her.
off, got to go visit my mom. chat later, do try and be good, we have to time things just right or one will be where the other one ain't, if you get my meaning, this is a code, so check out betw the lines..lol.



Debbie J said:


> Fran-e, I do know what of you speak. (Is that dating us?) Naw, we can't date! Ooops now you have me doing it. LOL I think Martha did knit in prison. And yeah, I will join you, but I don't think we will be in prison. Maybe the looney bin? Oh my goodness, I am just so bad. Now Santa won't come and see me and leave me anything on my long list of knitting items.


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

well, you shot that right down...lol. no loony bin either
so, you are felting your tote bag, did you say? i have not felted, but got yarn the other day for socks, and it is 100% wool and i thought, hum, socks? maybe slippers and learn to felt...if i do do that, i'll have questions gallore, betcha. i read the pattern i was going to use and it said you washed them once in hot water, then shaped them and dried them, i thought you washed them a few times till they stopped shrinking...see, i know zip about felting. you just might be my source...wait, maybe you could have a felting class when we all converse on you for the snow months...wouldn't that be sometime...ah shucks, i suppose we can't do that, your poor husband...no, i guess i have to can that dream...not fair to him.. pooh...lol. off to see momma



Grandma Jo said:


> Probably wouldn't let you have knitting needles in the looney bin either.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

The way I learned to felt is to put item in a pillowcase or a zippered mesh laundry bag. Fill washer with hot water and put bag in washer and a tiny bit of detergent. Put a pair of old clean jeans or clean tennis shoes with it. Felting need agitation and also friction. When I did my first bag I left it in for 8 minutes, took it out and checked it. After that do a minute at a time until you like how it looks. When done put in cold water and rinse. I took a class on this and the teacher said not to wash the bag in the washer again because the shrinking will continue even in cold water. Just hand wash. I suppose with smaller items such as slippers, you might check it sooner than 8 minutes. You are supposed to felt it until you can't see the knit stitches anymore.


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

then if they get dirty, what, you hand wash them? okay, i get it...but i might not remember it, as i won't be felting for awhile. so, be ready for questions again..suppose they do this on youtube, i never think of using that till someone brought it up in here...and it is a good thing...
thanx jo, you have helped me once again...now, don't forget to ship some of your snow my way...just a friendly reminder if you don't want a house full of company...lol..



Grandma Jo said:


> The way I learned to felt is to put item in a pillowcase or a zippered mesh laundry bag. Fill washer with hot water and put bag in washer and a tiny bit of detergent. Put a pair of old clean jeans or clean tennis shoes with it. Felting need agitation and also friction. When I did my first bag I left it in for 8 minutes, took it out and checked it. After that do a minute at a time until you like how it looks. When done put in cold water and rinse. I took a class on this and the teacher said not to wash the bag in the washer again because the shrinking will continue even in cold water. Just hand wash. I suppose with smaller items such as slippers, you might check it sooner than 8 minutes. You are supposed to felt it until you can't see the knit stitches anymore.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I never even thought about looking on youtube. Have to look that one up. If I had any snow to send you I would. We don't have any right now. It is very cold though with a wind. When we get snow the wind usually comes up and then it is airborne. Fran-e, don't you get snow? I thought New York did.


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

we use to get snow... buffalo is noted for it's snow...so, something has gone terribly wrong, no snow..this is awful, i'm so depressed.. oh Grandma Jo, i want snow... however, they just had on the news, icy roads in the morning. that i can joyfully do without. i have to take my cousin, early, for therapy for her knees...double knee replacement, i do not need icy roads, those i have not once asked for... so, those can just go away... and i mean it.
kk, off to bed, tired tonight. talk more later...


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

My daughter who is a left handed knitter was taught by me and she put it away for years and now she is knitting scarf for a friend of ours. She has also knitted school scarves for her boys.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Huh-uh! The Knitting Witches come to U while U R sleeping and put a curse on U! Some curses are only for knitting OR CROCHETING OR TATTING, OR SEWING, WHATEVER U LIKE TO DO BEST; some include stash collections; and some include pattern collections. There's a new curse going around nowadays. It's called the KP curse and it's a doozie!
ROFL


----------



## grammabnsb (Apr 21, 2011)

i taught 3 grands ages 9 to 12 to knit and/or crochet. in our local yarn club, we have all ages---two were in highschool - now college. i'm old! believe me, the rest are
not!!!!
nancy western new york state


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Fran-e,

Were your roads icy this morning? I have to drive on ice a lot during the winter. Get snow, snow thaws a bit and then gets cold, recipe for instant ice. Don't like it either. Darn Jack Frost anyway.

How is your cousin doing with her new knees? I had both of mine done at the same time 5 years ago. I was also awfully knock kneed so the doctor straighted them too. It took me 4 years before the pain completely went away.
They still get stiff and sore when it is cold and damp. Don't tell your cousin this though. Everyone is different. I just hope she does well. I had about 4 months of therapy.

We had a few years of drought in the recent past. Summers were hot and dry, winters mild with very little snow. Had lots of forest fires in those years too. The wind is always a constant here during this time of year.

Hope you can relax with your knitting. I have a Christmas club meeting to go to this afternoon. Hope you have a good rest of day. Joene



  ;-)


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

question for all you guru's.....who knows anything about working with alpaca? i have just learned some lady has an alpaca farm, she spins her own yarn from it and wants a couple of us to knit things from it. she will supply the yarn and pay us...not sure i care about the pay, unless she is selling what i make, but, i want to know about using it. i have heard that it is slippery..do any of you know about that? this will be 100% alpaca, i would think. i mean, if she is spinning it and carding, or whatever it is she is doing...that would be raw, right? 
also, i am wondering if it is slippery bec they used metal needles and if using the bamboo (which i so highly endorse, i love bamboo) would act the same. any input? thanx...if you don't, i'll have to go to youtube, maybe. but would rather it come from here first...you really know things, pretty sure.


----------



## ukraftykid (Aug 8, 2011)

I was pleased to see that I am not alone in having pain in my new knees after 18 months. I was told it would have cleared up by then but, after 2 years, I still have a numb spot on my first knee that was done and sometimes it is stiff when I have been sitting down for a long time. The other knee was done 18 months ago and, although I have a little numb spot, it is not nearly as sore as the first one. I was getting really depressed about it until I read your message. Thank you for putting my mind at rest, I thought it had gone wrong.


----------



## ssofalvi (Aug 15, 2011)

My Mom just had a complete knee replacement last week and is getting her other one done when she recovers. 
Unfortunately, she isn't doing very well with the post surgical pain and I am not sure what to tell her. I had a two level spinal fusion surgery in March and I am still no where near pain free. I don't know what to say to her because I am so depressed about my residual nerve and back pain, I can't tell her it goes away. I won't lie, so I really just try to avoid talking about my recovery now. My surgery took 10 hours to complete, I have titanium in my spine and I am still not better. 

Anyway, thanks for the message above, Ukraftykid. At least I will know that in her case some residual pain and numbness is to be expected. Eight months after my surgery I am still trying to just be normal again. It is hard to motivate yourself when there is no pain relief options left to you and you are only 26. After two years of this damned injury I am ready to throw in the towel.

Best, Ladies!
Sarah


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

This is very interesting. A friend sent me this article. Look at who is knitting Now.

http://m.good.is/post/prisoners-transform-through-knitting-behind-bars/


----------



## judord (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow, that is very inspirational! I worked in the clinic in a Women's Prison and think it may be a good thing for all of them.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I just bought some alpaca last month and intend to knit something with it. A jumper as I have enough wool plus two extras,.


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

is it 100% alpaca? i just wonder if it would be different from the, what i call, raw. i don't know, i suppose she must wash it...you would have to do something with it, i don't know. let me know how it acts on the needles, if it is slippery... i best make that clear or i can just see some of the girls getting crazy about how those alpaca's don't behave..i can hear you debbiej...stop it, i am serious here...LOL.
thanx mavisb for getting back at me about it...


----------



## scoonce (Dec 1, 2011)

Thank you.... Crochet needles are not "quite" as dangerous.

I'm not dreaming Martha really did CROCHET a shawl, prayer? Maybe. This was BIG news at the time. :shock:


----------



## mcguire (Feb 21, 2011)

ssofalvi said:


> My Mom just had a complete knee replacement last week and is getting her other one done when she recovers.
> Unfortunately, she isn't doing very well with the post surgical pain and I am not sure what to tell her. I had a two level spinal fusion surgery in March and I am still no where near pain free. I don't know what to say to her because I am so depressed about my residual nerve and back pain, I can't tell her it goes away. I won't lie, so I really just try to avoid talking about my recovery now. My surgery took 10 hours to complete, I have titanium in my spine and I am still not better.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the message above, Ukraftykid. At least I will know that in her case some residual pain and numbness is to be expected. Eight months after my surgery I am still trying to just be normal again. It is hard to motivate yourself when there is no pain relief options left to you and you are only 26. After two years of this damned injury I am ready to throw in the towel.
> ...


sorry you are in pain, and I hope your Mother is soon over the pain. a friend had knee replacement last Nov 2010 and has been in awful pain since. Has had therapy almost 1 yr. Moved back to Va. and had surgery, got infection, and is now in hospital where they went in and drained anf flushed out. Havn't talked to family in 2 days. Two(2) other friends has had they surgery and are doing fine. Guess some have no problems other a lot. My son is having hip replacement next week. He thinks he is going to go back to work in couple weeks, he will learn fast.


----------



## maryv528 (Aug 28, 2011)

jnmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmik


MBahre said:


> sometimes I put a picture on facebook of what I have done I have a person who is married to a son of my first cousin, I really don't know this person have met maybe once or twice, she keeps asking me to knit something for her, I keep telling her maybe she should learn how to knit, that to have to knit is not fun, I told her I would teach her and if she wanted to check out what I have here knitted I would be happy to sell her something


----------



## maryv528 (Aug 28, 2011)

MBahre said:


> sometimes I put a picture on facebook of what I have done I have a person who is married to a son of my first cousin, I really don't know this person have met maybe once or twice, she keeps asking me to knit something for her, I keep telling her maybe she should learn how to knit, that to have to knit is not fun, I told her I would teach her and if she wanted to check out what I have here knitted I would be happy to sell her something


Sorry about that, my cat thought my PB & J was hers and walked across my key board. sigh.

Anyhow, you stick to your guns. If she wants something bad enough, she'll make it. Besides, does she think this stuff falls out of the air or something? Sheesh.


----------



## Flybreit (Feb 6, 2011)

Maybe you could offer to teach her how to knit the hat she would like to have?


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

zbangel said:


> What a silly person she is! I would not have remotely promised her a hat in the future. I might have said, "Perhaps when you get old, you might knit one for yourself!"


I'm late in seeing your post - but what you said is great!!

Those who can't, find it easier to attack those who can.

My mom didn't believe in crafts. Sad for her.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

Knitting is not just for Old people!! I have been knitting since I was 11 years old and now i will be 55 years old 10/08th. I don't think I would do that knit her a hat; not after insulting you saying knitting is only for Old people. Maybe get her a learn to Knit book and a pair of needles and yarn. Then say here, knit it yourself. I am too old to knit a hat for you! Do it yourself!


sandy127 said:


> I had brought my daughters hat to work this weekend, because I was almost finished with it. While working on it a girl in her early 30's said, " You knit? Knitting is for old people!" I am only 46. However, after looking at the hat I was making my daughter she stated she wanted one. I told her I already have a list of projects that I need to start and maybe in the future I would make her one. Of course, I informed her that people of all ages knit and that I do it to relax, so that I will not hurt people! Can you believe someone said that to me?


----------



## DOROTHY69 (Mar 20, 2011)

Is that a creation of yours that blue hat. If so would you like to put the pattern thru for me and any of us...... it looks lovely.


----------



## DeeMar38 (Oct 3, 2011)

Statements like that are made out of pure ignorance!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Well, SOME people [not ME or any of my KP FRIENDS, of course] sometimes operate the mouth before the brain is in gear! :-o


sandy127 said:


> I had brought my daughters hat to work this weekend, because I was almost finished with it. While working on it a girl in her early 30's said, " You knit? Knitting is for old people!" I am only 46. However, after looking at the hat I was making my daughter she stated she wanted one. I told her I already have a list of projects that I need to start and maybe in the future I would make her one. Of course, I informed her that people of all ages knit and that I do it to relax, so that I will not hurt people! Can you believe someone said that to me?


----------



## DOROTHY69 (Mar 20, 2011)

!!!!!!!!!!?????????


----------



## Kamon (Jun 9, 2011)

I have had a needle of one type or another in my hands every spare minute sense i was 8 or 9.I have smocked, cross stitched, done about all of it . I knit in public all the time. My childhood friends can not believe i am good at these as they Quit them . I have worked hard at my crafts and given many person gifts to the uncrafted. I am a young 54 and plan on knitting fora long time.


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

My husband kidded me about it. I am 44. He doesn't tease me anymore though just once or twice in good fun. I would have tried it long ago but there was a misconception that I heard about dropping a stitch and having to unravel the whole thing. Even the lady that helped me get started thought that you had to unravel to fix a dropped stitch and that was just 3 months ago. She is about 63. I have to email her to tell her this isn't so.
My husband seems to actually have taken an appreciation for the art. I didn't think there was anything that I would be able to knit for him as he is so picky but today I asked if he wanted anything and he replied " I would like one of those Aran sweaters that were in the video." I told him I will eventually make one but I need a bit more experience behind me.


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

People love their prejudices and stereotypes. It's comforting to cling to them.

Mine are that golf, fishing, baseball, accounting, and TV are boring. Maybe when I'm old I'll take up those.

Meantime I'd rather be knitting.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

I am the old person at work so they aren't a bit surprised when I knit during my breaks.


----------



## Lea (Feb 23, 2011)

LOL Well, I quilt too, so I get it for that too. I think we're all good will ambassadors for these crafts, and I'm proud to do it.


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

Well, I am old and I started knitting when I was 7 years old and am still at it.
Why don't you tell her you will show her how to make her own hat?


----------



## bellamimi5 (Dec 10, 2011)

Hah! My grandbabies (17, 14, and 13) say that to me all the time, yet they're always asking me to make them something, i.e., hats, scarfs, fingerless gloves. LOL I just laugh at 'em and keep on knitting! My three year old grandbaby is just fascinated with the yarn and the needles and when she sees me knitting she says "ooh, Nonnie, you doing "The Knitting"? LOL


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

I am very pleased to say that ages range from 14 - 70+ in the Knit & Natter group I run, but I do know that one young girl left because her husband also said it made her look old. Very sad.


----------



## Sammy's Nana (May 8, 2012)

Grandma Jan said:


> I am the old person at work so they aren't a bit surprised when I knit during my breaks.


I love it..LOL... My friends appreciate me knitting and always ask me if I made this or that. I love to show them my new projects.

When I do get old sometime in my 9o's..... I hope to be still knitting.


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Those who can, knit and crochet....those who can't make ridiculous remarks about those who can! I think it goes back to jealousy over things she may not have been able to do. Poor thing, should have given her directions to the nearest LYS so she could sign up for knitting or crocheting classes


----------



## mcmax74 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi Sandy, I'm in my 30s and I learned to knit when I was 10. If I can knit in public without a care - I'm certainly not the most confident or quick - anyone can and probably should. You go girl!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

The Big Guy has been cooking for years. Now that he is retired and I am still working, he cooks all week and I cook on Saturday and Sunday. I usually make Sunday dinner on Saturday so I only have to cook once a week! 
Is he a "keeper" or what?
BTW, I'm a lousy cook. I have my little repertoire, and that's about it. I still can't cook rice. We eat potatoes or psta on the weekends. 


Clemkadiddlehopper said:


> joycevv said:
> 
> 
> > Believe me, there's hope. My husband now does all the cooking! For twenty years he never cooked a meal, but after the kids all grew up and I went back to work full time, he discovered his culinary talents! And I love him more than ever!
> ...


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

In the 1970's, when I was in my 20's, my husband and I toured with our band in Western Canada and the northern US. There was lots of "down-time" in hotel room, and when not sewing costumes, I knit afghans. One of the acts we were privileged to work with, the Allan Sisters, had one knitting sister. There is also another musician, sister of one of the "Pixies"....designs bags. She has a book out, sorry I didn't write down the name, but borrowed it from the library. She also knits and felts when "on the road" and during breaks in recording sessions. 
Didn't I also read somewhere that Joanne Woodward, Paul Newman's wife was an avid knitter? It's definitely not an AGE thing.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Nancie E said:


> In the 1970's, when I was in my 20's, my husband and I toured with our band in Western Canada and the northern US. There was lots of "down-time" in hotel room, and when not sewing costumes, I knit afghans. One of the acts we were privileged to work with, the Allan Sisters, had one knitting sister. There is also another musician, sister of one of the "Pixies"....designs bags. She has a book out, sorry I didn't write down the name, but borrowed it from the library. She also knits and felts when "on the road" and during breaks in recording sessions.
> Didn't I also read somewhere that Joanne Woodward, Paul Newman's wife was an avid knitter? It's definitely not an AGE thing.


Julia Roberts knits all the time.. and she's not old!


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

sandy127 said:


> I had brought my daughters hat to work this weekend, because I was almost finished with it. While working on it a girl in her early 30's said, " You knit? Knitting is for old people!" I am only 46. However, after looking at the hat I was making my daughter she stated she wanted one. I told her I already have a list of projects that I need to start and maybe in the future I would make her one. Of course, I informed her that people of all ages knit and that I do it to relax, so that I will not hurt people! Can you believe someone said that to me?


Yes, I can believe it. People say the most stupid things. I used to know a woman in her mid-twenties who said that no-one over thirty should wear jeans.
I'll bet the girl who said that to you wasn't against wearing knitted things.
Di


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

When I can't knit any more, then I know that I'm old.
Knitters are young at heart because they are constantly creating.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

And only insensitive, uninformed, lazy, insecure, or stupid people say such things.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

My mother will be 89 in December and she is still knitting, does that mean that she is not old yet.


----------



## Sandyr1946 (May 12, 2012)

victa said:


> i learned to knit when i was 5yrs old. when i was 6 i spent considerable time in the royal children's hospital in Melbourne, and was surprised to see a Greek boy called Nick knitting in the same ward. he was about 8 or 9, i spose. i wonder if he still does? that was a LONG time ago


Isn't it funny how life can be "circular"? Although the connection is somewhat distant, I have knitted almost 40 footy dolls, with donations for them going to the Royal Childrens Hospital in Melbourne. Most folks give $10, some $15 or $20, so the total is almost $500 for this footy season

:thumbup:


----------



## DOROTHY69 (Mar 20, 2011)

I am wanting to knit a little baby hat beach look. like frilly bottom, then fits on their little heads. i cant seem to find a free pattern. i have so many balls of 8 ply . and thought that could be a quick way of using some of it up. any one help me Please. Thanks.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

bonmouse65 said:


> I read a book a very long time ago called "Pulling Your Own Strings" and in part it said that you should not let anyone get away with saying something hurtful to you. You should call them on it at that moment or they will continue to say things to people that are hurtful. To this person I would have said - Were you trying to hurt my feelings or did you just not think about what you said before you said it? That way it let's them know that was a common remark and if they care, perhaps they will think first before they open their mouth next time.


I completely agree.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

sandy127 said:


> I had brought my daughters hat to work this weekend, because I was almost finished with it. While working on it a girl in her early 30's said, " You knit? Knitting is for old people!" I am only 46. However, after looking at the hat I was making my daughter she stated she wanted one. I told her I already have a list of projects that I need to start and maybe in the future I would make her one. Of course, I informed her that people of all ages knit and that I do it to relax, so that I will not hurt people! Can you believe someone said that to me?


Yes, I can believe it. It still amazes me the rude and insensitive things people say to each other, and not just about knitting. Do they not realize the hurt they cause? If it were me I would not knit her a hat, and I would tell her it was because you don't knit for rude people.

The owner of the local yarn shop started a knitting class for middle schoolers. It was so popular that she had to open another class. She didn't have space for all who wanted to come. People of all ages knit.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Wincealot said:


> My newest New Year Resolution is to pay no attention to idiots uttering, inappropriate and unkind remarks. I've ceased knitting in public or waiting rooms because it seems to give birth to such remarks. It is also possible that many people stop thinking after twenty.


I don't knit in public either. Too many stupid questions -- "Are you knitting?" No, I'm waiting for the plane that's suppose to land in the lobby.


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> bonmouse65 said:
> 
> 
> > I read a book a very long time ago called "Pulling Your Own Strings" and in part it said that you should not let anyone get away with saying something hurtful to you. You should call them on it at that moment or they will continue to say things to people that are hurtful. To this person I would have said - Were you trying to hurt my feelings or did you just not think about what you said before you said it? That way it let's them know that was a common remark and if they care, perhaps they will think first before they open their mouth next time.
> ...


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

anne of green gables said:


> I have a friend who'd like to knit, but doesn't because her husband says it makes her look old. Go figure. I've been knitting since I was a kid. We took it in one section of home ec. guess I'm dating myself, but I love it. Not to worry; some people just don't get it.


I think home ec should be mandatory teaching them how to do some basic needlework, knit, crochet, sew buttons on etc. also cooking basics sans microwave LOL kind of how to manage your household, cleaning tips etc. Those are important skills. Also there should be a basic fitness/stretching class in the gym,


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I think home ec should be mandatory teaching them how to do some basic needlework, knit, crochet, sew buttons on etc. also cooking basics sans microwave LOL kind of how to manage your household, cleaning tips etc. Those are important skills. Also there should be a basic fitness/stretching class in the gym,[/quote]

Do I ever agree with you. I studied to be a home ec teacher and worked at it for 5 1/2 years until DH and I started our family. Back in the 60's Mom was expected to stay home, and in those years, we could afford it. When I was ready to go back to work after the children were in full time school, I was "overqualified". With those many years of experience and a master's degree, nobody wanted to pay me at that level.

When hubby taught Industrial Arts and I taught Home Ec, middle schools had boys and girls learn all the subjects, cooking, sewing, wood shop, metal shop, electricity, family economics. I think that is why the generation in their late 30's and older are so successful. They were all around capable of doing whatever they set their minds to do.

Don't see how two thumbs on a keyboard can replace that popped button, cook those basic nutritious meals, change the oil on a car, and on and on. Without the Vo Tech schools, there will eventually be nobody who can do anything useful for quality of life. Or even balance a checkbook.

And I am sure if they had aerobics in gym when I was a kid, I would not have ended up a fatty. It was watch the athletic girls play basketball most of the class. The only fun exercise we has was when everybody did square dancing.

Off my soap box now.


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

Marilyn I know exactly what you mean. I went to a Technical high school and the boys went to shop and learned about cars and woodworking. We learned about fabrics and had to make aprons and needle holders and scarves etc. That was fun


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

anne of green gables said:


> I have a friend who'd like to knit, but doesn't because her husband says it makes her look old. Go figure. I've been knitting since I was a kid. We took it in one section of home ec. guess I'm dating myself, but I love it. Not to worry; some people just don't get it.


If my husband dared say that to me, he would be told to find his way to the front door, to close it on his way out and not to bother coming back. I don't know who I feel sorriest for, your friend for giving in to an idiot or the idiot for his warped attitude.
Di


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I learnt cooking, typing and needlework at school. It was left up to my mum to teach us housework, cooking, ironing and knitting. My eldest sister taught me to crochet. My daughter got me interested in scrapbooking and my youngest sister got me interested in cardmaking, only I don't have time for everything working full time and last but not least my lovely Uncle (my aunt's husband) got me interested in stamp collecting and in my collection I have over 11,000 stamps from all around the world.


----------



## junel (May 5, 2012)

great advice... I agree!


Tennessee.Gal said:


> bonmouse65 said:
> 
> 
> > I read a book a very long time ago called "Pulling Your Own Strings" and in part it said that you should not let anyone get away with saying something hurtful to you. You should call them on it at that moment or they will continue to say things to people that are hurtful. To this person I would have said - Were you trying to hurt my feelings or did you just not think about what you said before you said it? That way it let's them know that was a common remark and if they care, perhaps they will think first before they open their mouth next time.
> ...


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Another case of foot-in-mouth disease---putting mouth in motion before brain is in gear


----------



## Micromegas (May 22, 2012)

Say, "If you think knitting is easy, try it sometime."


----------



## horse_gurl (Nov 29, 2011)

One girl at my school, who I just met this year, and we have become quite good friends, saw me knitting at school and commented that only old people knit lol. I think thats the first comment I've hear about it, and she didn't say it rudely. I think she was more confused than anything else lol.


----------



## smoqui (Mar 2, 2011)

Sad but true. There are some very talented teen aged (and even younger) knitters out there, but there are also a lot of bored, world weary old people of 16 or so who feel that anything that's not happening to a hip hop beat must be for old people. Phooey! I guess I would have to agree in one sense, I started at around 5 yrs old, and am rapidly approaching my 69th birthday. Have knit a ton of stuff over my life, including about 40-50 pairs of socks over the last year, plus Aran sweaters, top down raglan pullover for myself, and a rather hip styled polo-styled pullover for a friend. I do mostly socks now days, because they are portable (yeah, I even knit in public, such as waiting room at the doctors, on buses while going off somewhere, and most anywhere else I can get away with it.

My most gratifying experience in recent times was a trip to Yarn Fest in Carlsbad, CA, where I was demonstrating knitting with a sheath (Yorkshire style gansey knitting, and also showing that the technique could be used quite easily for scarves -- had a nice Shetland lace one along to prove it. My current knitting technique has been modified a bit to include a bit of Yarn Harlot sock knitting, and I use the same yarn tensioning method when working with my sheath nowadays. I haven't quite figure out if I knit like Stephanie McPhee aka the Yarn Harlot, or if she knits like me. Since I am the older one, I like to think of it my way.


----------



## smoqui (Mar 2, 2011)

I have already rebutted this comment, but today I stumbled on a link which demonstrates that all ages and sexes can be knitters.

http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=4917058n


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Sounds like either this child has not been taught manners; or reflects her parents' so-narrow view of the world. Either way, it's a pity!
Just a thought: Or maybe people do decide to start knitting at age 80; and more power to them if they do! 
Knitting is for any age, any religon, any sexual preference, any anything! 
If you want to knit, learn how and get those ndls clicking, I say! :-o 


farmgirl said:


> MY dh said that to me once. He said that knitting is such and old lady thing to do and he hated that I knit. I informed him that women don't just wake up one day at the age of 80 and decide to knit.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Ya lef' Rosy Grier out!


moke said:


> oh i get this all the time..but if...it is good enough for angela basset, audrey hepburn, bette davis, betty white, bob mackie, brook shields, cameron diaz, daryl hannah, debra messing, goldie hawn, hilary swank, julia roberts, sandra bullock, russell crowe, madonna, kate moss, sarah jessica parker, tyra banks, uma thurman, lawrence fisburne, and winona ryder.....AND QUEEN ELEIZABETH 2ND, to name just a few...it is good enough for little ol me...lol...


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

My 18 yr old grandson took a domestic skills class in High School with cooking classes, sewing classes, and basic knitting classes. He is a macho athlete and loved all of the things he learned in domestic science.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

People always knitted when expecting a baby,In my teen would knit for anyone who was expecting,Even after I was married and living away.People would ask my Mum if I was still making baby clothes,


----------



## nanathewiz (Nov 7, 2012)

Funny how things can get pigeon holed..like knitting is for old people and just for girls...

I learned also at a early age..I never felt embarrassed to knit.. Now, I did have some one say to me, one time.. Hey, your knitting, where is your rocking chair.. thought that was very rude..

Oh, and I also catch alot of flak from people and certain relatives because I let my twin gs's knit. I taught them at a young age too.. they wanted to learn and they enjoy it..

they can knit and play football too.. no harm in that..


----------



## rosmu52 (Nov 29, 2012)

:thumbdown:


----------

